# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Dr. Wesley has begun his 3rd 'Pilofocus' Phase Testing- I was finally involved!

## Artista

*Hello everyone!!* 

*My wife and I returned home yesterday from Dr. Wesley's medical clinic.*
I was* a patient* in his *3rd Pilofocus Phase Testing* which took a few hours to complete on 11/12/15 and then we had a followup the next morning.
(his second phase testing (with just a few patients) was more or less because he had to once again update his very important endoscopic tools and instrumentation)
*That was important.*

*Now he is onto his 3rd phase testing and Im excited to have been one of his patients. finally.*
It did not bother me to wait this long.
I understood what was needed before he could continue. 
I will add more to this later today,,it is every morning here in Illinois. I wanted to finally let all know about this.
*Im hoping for the best for ALL OF US. *  *So is Dr. Wesley!!*

----------


## cratusg

I'm not really involved in this pilofocus experiment so you could you tell me what this phase 2/3 means and what he will do on the few patients exactly?

----------


## Artista

I respond really quick,
I've got a lot to do this morning but I'll be back on later...
Cratusg, thanks for asking.
Of course Dr. Wesley is one of the premier
Hair transplant doctors out there but dr. Wesley had started his phase testing using endoscopic  instrumentation that he developed starting in 2013.
And it also has to do with hair regeneration!!!
In his first phase test back in 2013
The factual and documented information was amazing to see and know about.
Since 2013 he has been ongoing with the development of his new science.
Everything right now thathe has done in the past which was fantastic is anecdotal at this point in time.
I am a part of the third phase testing which is great.
We will all find out how advanced this will be.
Till the time stay happy and positive bro!!
There are plenty of hair treatments available for you  if you need it.
I'll be back on later thanks for you question

----------


## Artista

One more thing
Sorry all I did some miss-spelling of my thread this morning
Hopefully the admin will allow me to fix it.

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

Photos!!

----------


## kirklandism

Congrats Artista. How many grafts was he able to transplant?

----------


## Artista

Eventually there WILL be (before and after) photos shown. 
You must keep in mind that my phase testing just happened this past Thursday, Nov. 12th 2015.
Of course, Dr. Wesley took many photos of all my scalp areas prior to and then after the medical work.
Here at home now, I am doing all the necessary things needed , medically speaking, to take care of my donor areas, the endoscopic area and the grafts.

----------


## Hemo

Just to clarify, are you not supposed to post pics of your own?  (curious about the "eventually" in your post, and the fact that it's still a trial.)

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

Is this the only kind of hair transplant you've ever had? Or do you have something else to compare the experience to?

----------


## dutchguyhanging

> Eventually there WILL be (before and after) photos shown. 
> You must keep in mind that my phase testing just happened this past Thursday, Nov. 12th 2015.
> Of course, Dr. Wesley took many photos of all my scalp areas prior to and then after the medical work.
> Here at home now, I am doing all the necessary things needed , medically speaking, to take care of my donor areas, the endoscopic area and the grafts.


 yeah man. see yo r tight with Doc.. howcome we know u aint sugarcoat stuff... before photos now... pls

----------


## Artista

Hi *Hemo* , there was never a discussion at* Dr. Wesley's* office about the eventual photos to be shown.
 I would image that eventually Dr. Wesley will talk with me about that.
Keep in mind that this IS his 3rd Phase test now. (the second phase testing was to update his tools)
 He still has quite a few phase test patients ongoing.
Im not sure right now if i will be able to show photos as yet.
Right now it wouldnt make any sense to post pics anyways.  

Hi *'AllTheGoodNamesAreTaken*'
No, I have never had any type of hair transplantation work done before .
Ive been on Finasteride since 2013..thats all.

*I am involved in this phase testing because I feel very confident that this may be a 'game-changer' for all of us....eventually we will all find out!!*

----------


## nameless

Artista, I'm curious why you call yourself Artista and use the image of John Lennon as your signature? I don't mean this as an insult or anything like that. I'm just curious. Are you a music composer or do you work in the recording industry?

----------


## Hemo

Why post if you're not going to share your own photos?  You know that is all we ultimately care about.  Even if it's a 1 sq. inch, it would be interesting to see.

----------


## barfacan

> I respond really quick,
> I've got a lot to do this morning but I'll be back on later...
> Cratusg, thanks for asking.
> Of course Dr. Wesley is one of the premier
> Hair transplant doctors out there but dr. Wesley had started his phase testing using endoscopic  instrumentation that he developed starting in 2013.
> And it also has to do with hair regeneration!!!
> In his first phase test back in 2013
> The factual and documented information was amazing to see and know about.
> Since 2013 he has been ongoing with the development of his new science.
> ...


 So many words without saying a thing.

God damn we really are doomed.

----------


## cratusg

> So many words without saying a thing.
> 
> God damn we really are doomed.


 Yeah he didn't answer a damn thing of my question hehe

----------


## nameless

Guys keep in mind that Artista is a subject in a clinical trial which is run by someone other than him. It's run by Dr. Wesley. Since Dr. Wesley runs the clinical trials that means that Dr. Wesley has total control over who's in the trials, who gets dropped from the trials, who gets to stay in the information loop, who gets kicked out of the information loop, and stuff like that. If Artista does something (like posts pics before Dr. Wesley gives the go-ahead) then Artista could be dropped by Dr. Wesley and/or Dr. Wesley could take Artista out of the information loop. When you're in a clinical trial you're beholding to the person who runs it. 

All of that having been said, you guys are rude and mean. Artista is sharing what he can at this point.

----------


## Artista

Hemo
At this point in time there is no reason to post photos.
I am a part of Dr Wesley's 3rd phase testing.
In time photos will be posted but it's going to be up to Dr. Wesley as to when that happens.
No worries.
I'm posting to let everybody know that the third phase testing is on going now!
It's important to let everybody know that. Hey Nameless , i'm a professional artist , that's a  portrait of John Lennon that I did some time ago

----------


## Artista

I just read your latest response *Nameless* and I thank you!!
*All that you have said is very correct.*
This 3rd Phase Testing of Dr Wesley's is on-going and there is no way as yet to show anything.
Eventually all info and photos will be shared by the Doctor once it is time to do so.
Although there are some here that somewhat overreact and at times insult I do not take offense to any of it. No one should ever ASSUME anything.
I am always on here to try to help others, especially the very young ones.
*To respond to Kirklandism's question, *  Dr, Wesley had done 523 grafts on to my scalp.
23 follicles were taken from the donor area via the Pilofocus phase test using his speciallized endoscopic tools.
*The regeneration applications have been placed in there!*
Hopefully it will turn out the same way it did during Dr Wesley's first Phase Testing he had done in 2013.
Not everyone has seen those findings from 2013, I was one of those that did see the 45 minute factual explanations/photos.  
*Those end results were AMAZING but of course, it is still as yet an anecdotal finding.

That is why there is the 3rd phase testing underway now.*

----------


## Sogeking

Thank you for the update Artista!
Artista may I ask when are you coming back for control?
Also how will this phase testing last?
And once this phase testing is finished does Dr. Wesley plan to have another one?
Yeah one lastquestion, can you at least take the photo of the scar through which pilofocus was applied?

All that said if pilofocus ends being capable of donor regeneration that is a massive game changer...

----------


## Artista

*Hi there Sogeking,* 
What i am doing now is to take care of my grafts and the donor area which has the specialized Pilofocus phase testing inside.
The 3rd Phase testing will altogether  have approx. 27 patients. So this will take some time to complete.
I have no idea as to if there will be yet another phase test after this 3rd one.
Time will tell of course. 
I can ask Dr. Wesley if in fact i can post any initial photos of my  phase test.
The only scar that could possibly be seen would be  a SMALL ONE from the *Endoscopic* instrument.
*There is NO linear scaring with this type of new treatment.   *

----------


## johnnywadd

> *Hi there Sogeking,* 
> What i am doing now is to take care of my grafts and the donor area which has the specialized Pilofocus phase testing inside.
> The 3rd Phase testing will altogether  have approx. 27 patients. So this will take some time to complete.
> I have no idea as to if there will be yet another phase test after this 3rd one.
> Time will tell of course. 
> I can ask Dr. Wesley if in fact i can post any initial photos of my  phase test.
> The only scar that could possibly be seen would be  a SMALL ONE from the *Endoscopic* instrument.
> *There is NO linear scaring with this type of new treatment.   *


  Artista you say you had 23 follicles taken via pilofocus. Were the other 500 taken via FUE? Or is this a typo?

----------


## Artista

Yes he also did the FUEs

----------


## joachim

> Yes he also did the FUEs


 what for??? what's the point of doing 500 FUE grafts when it's all about the new pilofocus technique?

----------


## Artista

Why not? 
The main focus of the phase testing is that of the donor area regeneration aspect in correlation to his FUE work

----------


## joachim

> Why not? 
> The main focus of the phase testing is that of the donor area regeneration aspect in correlation to his FUE work


 doesn't make sense at all.
ok, maybe for his study and documentation he needs a direct comparison with FUE, but why so many? why not take e.g. 50 FUE extractions versus 50 pilofocus extractions as direct comparison?
and why are you even willing to get 500 FUE punches when the main advantage of pilofocus is to be scarless? the anecdotal donor regeneration will be proven to be non-existent or not efficient enough anyway. 
if the purpose of this phase testing is to proof donor regeneration, then 500 FUEs compared to only a handful pilofocus extractions don't really make sense.

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

Why does he think his technique is supposed to lead to donor regeneration? It's not obvious to me why a follicle would return.

----------


## johnnywadd

Yes I tend to agree if it was for comparison why take so many FUE and so little pilofocus. Very strange

----------


## bobbie6915102

Hi Artista,

Glad you finally got into the phase testing. You have spoken about donor regeneration but I have heard Dr. Wesley say several times that they had only worked on cadavers when people started talking about regeneration (which would obviously be impossible). I am wondering why you believe in the regeneration aspect, have you seen donor regeneration on real patients? If yes, is it true significant regeneration?

Thanks.

----------


## ss1980

It is good to see that something is going on in HT industry. 

BUT 23 pilo vs 500 FUE grafts is a bit disappointing, 50 grafts each on a small square  would be much more desirable

He seems nice, honest and genuine and i Hope he speeds this up or else other players will come in and steal the show


Dr Christophe Guillemat from barcelona recently named his new cloning technique Stem Cell Transfer (SCT), he already completed one test and is about do big trials where he will transfer a few thousands stem cells in one go, if all good it will be avail from September.
He seems very transparent and active on his websites blog

----------


## jamesst11

Don't get me wrong, I am very thoroughly impressed with Dr. Wesleys work, you'd be a fool not to be... the only factor I am having trouble comprehending is the follicle regeneration.  I don't see how this technique would be able to remove so much tissue and just expect the follicle to start functioning again at a normal level.  I think the main benefit we will see with his technique is minimal scarring.

----------


## dutchguyhanging

> Don't get me wrong, I am very thoroughly impressed with Dr. Wesleys work, you'd be a fool not to be... the only factor I am having trouble comprehending is the follicle regeneration.  I don't see how this technique would be able to remove so much tissue and just expect the follicle to start functioning again at a normal level.  I think the main benefit we will see with his technique is minimal scarring.


 honestly I dont understand hype created around this pilo technique. 1- if u go to a reputable doc, surgery will be almost no visible 2- agree with others there is no regeneration expected of this technique anyways.If so maybe it will be 1%, again cosmetically not visible...

what are we talking about here seriously? plus it is only 50grafts pilo.....

----------


## Artista

*Good morning all,*
To respond to* bobbie6915102*, basically Dr. Wesley's usage of cadavers was for testing and upgrading his endoscopic instrumentation and improve his science in safely going underneath the scalps to remove the hair follicles properly. 
*The use of cadavers had nothing to do with the hair regeneration aspects of his new system.*

I also wanted to say that *most everyone here has NOT seen that* *initial 2013 45 minute PowerPoint presentation via Skype by Dr Wesley in regards to his completed first Phase test .*

I was one of the  members here (and Spencer Kobren too) *lucky enough to have been ALLOWED access* to be shown the *PowerPoint presentation* and have *my first conversation with Dr. Wesley on the specifics of it all.* 
A small percentage of other doctors were brought into that presentation as well.

This is a posting on one of those threads that I wrote back then...

7/14/2014
"Both Spencer and myself had personally been shown that i*nitial PowerPoint presentation via Skype by Dr Wesley himself.* (since then he has updated me once again via Skype)
*He has entrusted both of us not to speak too much of his methods specifics.*
Dr Wesley did not show the same thing at the ISHRS conference last year and I can understand why.
His instrumentation technology has really PROGRESSED now guys.
*He isn't playing any games ,,he is VERY SINCERE at what he is doing.*"

Everybody can think whatever they want to think here. 
I am hoping for the best for all of us ,,men and women alike.
I am doing my best now to take care of my scalps Pilofocus grafts/donor area testing.

If everyone had seen that initial PowerPoint presentation from his first phase test, I dont think that there would be so much emotional negativity. Im not being critical, just honest.

----------


## ss1980

*2013 45 minute PowerPoint presentation*


Any reason why this presentation has not been show to general public? It is almost 2016

I would imagine that pilofocus improved greatly since then but then again he only transplanted 20 or so pilo grafts

My point is if it was so great back then then by now(almost 3 years later) we should have something to show for it

----------


## Artista

Hi *Ss1980,* 

You make a good point in question.
I will talk with Dr. Wesley this week and bring up what you have just asked about.
His Pilofocus instrumentation devices made for the phase testings have very much been updated since its beginnings.  He has finally begun the next phase tests (#3) and I am glad to have  been a recent patient of this next phase.

----------


## Follisket

Oh, come on, someone goddamn give us unlimited donor already. 
It's so bizarre and exhausting reading about fixes that fix squat.

----------


## Hemo

> Hi *Ss1980,* 
> 
> You make a good point in question.
> I will talk with Dr. Wesley this week and bring up what you have just asked about.
> His Pilofocus instrumentation devices made for the phase testings have very much been updated since its beginnings.  He has finally begun the next phase tests (#3) and I am glad to have  been a recent patient of this next phase.


 Regardless of the 2013 video - did he explain why he took 500 FUE grafts and only 23 using pilo?  Were the 500 something extra you asked/paid for to fill in a space?

----------


## brunobald

I would guess its only 27 piliofocus grafts because this is still new tech and the doctor is treading carefully. 

The 500 fue may be a gift to say thankyou and basicly make the procedure worthwhile?

----------


## nameless

I don't know where to put this news story. Seems like it could go in a hair transplant thread so I'll put it in here. This new story demonstrates that they could give you a full head of hair right now by transplanting a cadaver's scalp to your head. 

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/unprece...ry?id=35218667

I would not want to have to take the immune suppression drugs involved but the pics make it clear that a scalp transplant could legally done because it was done in this surgery.

----------


## pixels

> I don't know where to put this news story. Seems like it could go in a hair transplant thread so I'll put it in here. This new story demonstrates that they could give you a full head of hair right now by transplanting a cadaver's scalp to your head. 
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Health/unprece...ry?id=35218667
> 
> I would not want to have to take the immune suppression drugs involved but the pics make it clear that a scalp transplant could legally done because it was done in this surgery.


 Or even better... get donor follicles from somebody (a friend?!?) and edit the genes. I'm fairly certain SOMETHING is going to happen soon.

https://www.newscientist.com/article...n-world-first/

----------


## kirklandism

This is a link to the presentation Dr. Wesley gave at the ISHRS conference in Chicago this past September. It has updated info on his piloscopy technique. I hope that the mods will allow this post with the link.

https://vimeo.com/139156502

----------


## stayhopeful

Artista

Could you please tell us when you think Pilofocus will be available for regular folks who are suffering. 

Also, do you know how quickly this will be able to get in the hands of other surgeons such as Rahal?

Would really appreciate your help

----------


## Artista

*HELLO Stayhopeful* , (your member name is perfect!)

*Everyone here MUST stay hopeful and POSITIVE and also stay CALM.* 
In time, we will all improve our lives in re to our hair.
We must all stay very REALISTIC and to accept what we have for right now.
For you young guys, (and hopefully for us older guys), much better hair treatments WILL be available. Women too!!
*Just do not become STRESSED OUT over guesstimates & possibilities.* 
*Stress/depression WILL cause more hairloss to you all*.
I know that from experience many years ago. After that , *I DECIDED to ACCEPT* what my life was at that time and it certainly did HELP ME in the long run.

*To respond to your post Stayhopeful*, 
"Could you please tell us when you think Pilofocus will be available for regular folks who are suffering"

*Sorry but i would have no idea as to when Dr. Wesley will have completed his new Pilofocus science.*
Especially since he has just begun his 3rd Phase Testings. There will be over 20+ phase test patients involved ahead.
I believe I was the  second patient of the 3rd phase test. 
Dr. Wesley is certainly very busy now and ,again, *he is a SINCERE Doctor* in wanting to help everyone suffering hairloss with a possibly new  game-changer transplanting science.

Once he has completed this new type of medical hair treatment ,*and if it proves out to be that Game-Changer*, then he will be sharing this with the other doctors. He spoke of that early in 2014.
Lets all of us become SELF-RESTRAINED and to stay  PATIENCE.
 After-all, *this IS an important Medical Phase Testing to improve the science of hair treatments and replacement.*
Cheers all.

----------


## barfacan

Maybe by 2020.

----------


## Artista

*I would think that it wont be that long Barfacan.*
*
Hang in there bro!!*

----------


## stayhopeful

> *I would think that it wont be that long Barfacan.*
> *
> Hang in there bro!!*


 the End of next year/beginning of 2017 would be the most magical thing....

hopefully Dr. W is aware of the suffering out there and the desperation for new/more effective technology... urgerntly

----------


## TJT

No idea what all the fuss is about with this. Some incremental improvement in survivability of implanted follicles and scarring? Whatever....

----------


## Artista

Dr. Wesley IS quite aware of the 'suffering' the 'desperations' and the concerns of others out there.
There is no way for Dr. Wesley to rush through his phase testings.
I'm sure that he would if he could but as I've said many times in the past and recently , he is a compassionately sincere doctor who is also very OBJECTIVE in the improvements to hair-loss help!
I too am quite objective in my approach to  advising other members here on Spencer Kobren's great hairloss forum BTT

----------


## Herbaliser

> Dr. Wesley IS quite aware of the 'suffering' the 'desperations' and the concerns of others out there.
> There is no way for Dr. Wesley to rush through his phase testings.
> I'm sure that he would if he could but as I've said many times in the past and recently , he is a compassionately sincere doctor who is also very OBJECTIVE in the improvements to hair-loss help!
> I too am quite objective in my approach to  advising other members here on Spencer Kobren's great hairloss forum BTT


 Now you actually nailed it when your concerned doc, making money of peoples desperation to fit in our shallow society.
I thought you were a real artist for a second, not influenced by the shallow marketing and this site by it´s own and be a independent artist.

----------


## Artista

Hey there Herbaliser 
Not sure why you would respond like that.
In fact I'm not sure what you are really saying  But that's ok.. You can THINK in whatever way you prefer.
I don't know what it has to do with my artistry works either- lol
Hey Stayhopeful , any response from you now?  
I know that you are a commonsense kind of member

----------


## Trouse5858

> Now you actually nailed it when your concerned doc, making money of peoples desperation to fit in our shallow society.
> I thought you were a real artist for a second, not influenced by the shallow marketing and this site by it´s own and be a independent artist.


 Honestly, what the hell are you even blabbering about?

----------


## jamesst11

> Now you actually nailed it when your concerned doc, making money of peoples desperation to fit in our shallow society.
> I thought you were a real artist for a second, not influenced by the shallow marketing and this site by it´s own and be a independent artist.


 For someone so open minded, you sure do make rash, blanket statements.  Some hair transplant surgeons save peoples lives bro.  You have never been in one of our shoes, so maybe you need to just shut up already.  Imagine you got hair plugs at a very young age because you were desperate, young and foolish, just imagine for a second living with HAIR PLUGS.  Now imagine an ETHICAL, RESPONSIBLE doctor doing repair work and making you look normal again.  PEOPLE LIKE ME should be the ones that are bitter and angry as we have been f*cked by the corporate butchers.  But I am not, because I go out of my way to research.  Some people have scarring alopecia, serious injuries or burns.... What about the doctors that help them lead normal lives.

----------


## Artista

Hi Jamesst11... Thanks for giving us your point of view.
Also, Research is so critical for everyone.
Cheers

----------


## JDW

Sorry if I've missed it on here and thanks for updating Artisa, does anyone know what the science behind the regeneration is?! Is this something new that Wesley has come up with. I didn't know Pilofocus had a regeneration side to it?

----------


## pixels

> Sorry if I've missed it on here and thanks for updating Artisa, does anyone know what the science behind the regeneration is?! Is this something new that Wesley has come up with. I didn't know Pilofocus had a regeneration side to it?


 Transaction? He's splitting hair follicles - in a new and improved way is my guess.

Artista should have some clue since he's had the operation.

----------


## pixels

Also, time will tell whether he's in it for us or the money.

The people who developed FUE made it hard for other docs to catch on hence such slow uptake compared to FUT.

Fingers crossed he shares it far and wide and chooses to change the world.

----------


## maspelosi

Something is not clear yet after six pages.

Is there any kind of donnor regeneration involed on the technique? yes or not.
Are there any quantificable results about regeneration?

Thanks

----------


## JDW

> Something is not clear yet after six pages.
> 
> Is there any kind of donnor regeneration involed on the technique? yes or not.
> Are there any quantificable results about regeneration?
> 
> Thanks


 That's what I would like to know, if there is this is massive but I can't remember hearing of it previously. Has he filed a patent for the proceedure?

----------


## Hubris

> Something is not clear yet after six pages.
> 
> Is there any kind of donnor regeneration involed on the technique? yes or not.
> Are there any quantificable results about regeneration?
> 
> Thanks


 Dr. Wesley is promising an almost scarless hair transplant technique. In addition, it appears that some regeneration may be possible, but all evidence thus far is anecdotal and therefore that waits to be seen.

----------


## Artista

*Hello all, Just got back online.* 
(Ive been quite busy the last 2 days)

To respond~~
*Maspelosi's post*
_"Something is not clear yet after six pages.
Is there any kind of donor regeneration involved on the technique? yes or not.
Are there any quantifiable results about regeneration? Thanks "_

First of all, welcome to this, the best hairloss forum *Maspelosi*
*Keep yourself as positive as you can be bro.*

*Donor regeneration IS a part of Dr. Wesley Phase Testing along with a new endoscopic hair transplantation science.*
If only you and all else, early 2014,  could have seen the  *2014 Pilofocus 45 min.PowerPoint presentation* of the very first Phase Test end-results, finished at the end of 2013. 
It was AMAZING to see and witness the PowerPoint presentation along with the discussions that were had afterwards. Spencer Kobren was another person that was allowed access as well as a portion of other doctors.
*As Hubris has said , "...all evidence thus far is anecdotal and therefore that waits to be seen".* 
(thanks for your response Hubris)

*Hopefully* at the end of this ongoing *3rd Phase Testing*,(that I was a second patient of),
that it does eventually prove-out to be exactly *what Dr. Wesley has been trying to accomplish for everybody.*

Do not forget that it is *not ONLY about hair regeneration,* it is a new scientific way of removing ones follicles from underneath using his specialized new type of Endoscopic tools.
The only scarring one would have would be quite SMALL.

----------


## Inthemix

Jamesst11- Another senseless bitter comment. Take a deep breath and relax!

----------


## pixels

At the end of the day how are you going to distinguish what was FUE vs Pilo?

It seems like impossible mission. Can you please confirm how?

----------


## Artista

*Hey there Pixels, * 
Its quite obvious that you are not 100% informed of the exact Pilofocus Phase test information .
Im not criticizing you my friend.
*The 3rd Pilofocus Phase testing* that I was a recent patient of *was specifically of 23 piloscopic grafts* using the* endoscopic tools* at, of course, a specific spot of my donor area.
The FUE grafts that he had also done  that day , were of his *medical hair transplant standards.*
There is of course a separation of the two in re to the Phase testing outcomes.

----------


## Herbaliser

> For someone so open minded, you sure do make rash, blanket statements.  Some hair transplant surgeons save peoples lives bro.  You have never been in one of our shoes, so maybe you need to just shut up already.  Imagine you got hair plugs at a very young age because you were desperate, young and foolish, just imagine for a second living with HAIR PLUGS.  Now imagine an ETHICAL, RESPONSIBLE doctor doing repair work and making you look normal again.  PEOPLE LIKE ME should be the ones that are bitter and angry as we have been f*cked by the corporate butchers.  But I am not, because I go out of my way to research.  Some people have scarring alopecia, serious injuries or burns.... What about the doctors that help them lead normal lives.


 I read Artista like an open book, by his praising over the moderator and the surgeons alone. 
Don´t you get it by now how this site and how the industry works?
He gives the same comments all the time, and by your wolf alpha male picture (something) i understand how shallow we are, to fit in our society.

Why are you bringing up injuries and burns that i did not mention?

----------


## Artista

Hello everybody...
Herbaliser recently said-

"I read Artista like an open book, by his praising over the moderator and the surgeons alone"

What 'moderator' is he referring to or about?

My recent posts have been about my patient involvement with this third Pilofocus phase testing.
Does anybody here understand what he has been  saying right now? I certainly don't

----------


## Terry Mancini

Thanks so much Artista. 

Taking time out to keep us informed should be applauded. The only danger I see in your posts my friend is that you will use your artistic skills to create a portrait which shows you with more hair than is humanly possible lol

Dr Wesley is trying something new and should be supported. The bitterness displayed by some posters is ridiculous. It's so bad, they remind me of my ex wife.

Artista has asked us to be patient and at this stage the evidence for regeneration is anecdotal, what's so difficult to understand?

Look, I understand the frustration. My hair is so bad I have difficulty fighting off furry animals looking for a home, but let's just wait to see how the testing progresses.

Thanks again Artista

----------


## pixels

How will you know what hairs are from the FUE and which are from the Pilo?

Can you please explain. I'm sorry if I missed this information when reading this thread.

Were the Pilo grafts planted in a different area?

----------


## JDW

I would love to know what the basic scientific method/theory behind Dr Wesleys attempts at donor regeneration are

----------


## Herbaliser

> Hello everybody...
> Herbaliser recently said-
> 
> "I read Artista like an open book, by his praising over the moderator and the surgeons alone"
> 
> What 'moderator' is he referring to or about?
> 
> My recent posts have been about my patient involvement with this third Pilofocus phase testing.
> Does anybody here understand what he has been  saying right now? I certainly don't


 ?
This site is sponsored, and i´m mentioning this because you are referring to a specific doctor.
When people complain of a specific procedure done by a doctor, the moderator blocks the thread, but praising is not a problem. 

Just trying to make people understand regarding your praising approach, since its easy due to how far people are willing to go to gain some hair, and your posts take Fin like a multivitamin, docent give sides and as mentioned above regarding doc´s in this forum.

----------


## Artista

Hello all once again...

*Hey there Terry Mancini-great response. Especially this part of your posting--*
_"The only danger I see in your posts my friend is that you will use your artistic skills to create a portrait which shows you with more hair than is humanly possible lol"_
*LOL!! That was a very funny comment..thanks bro*.
Also, you too are talking to and advising everyone with commonsense. *Thank you.*

*Hi Pixels*
Please understand that, *Dr. Wesley specifically removed 23 follicles via his endoscopic phase testing* and of course, then applied the *PRP/ACell regeneration treatment internally within the donor area.*
The other  grafts removed and then applied to my balding areas were from other segments of my donor area. They were worked on via his standard FUE treatment, of course.  
Again, *this is his 3rd Phase testing in re to regeneration of the donor area*.

*There is nothing wrong with the idea that he would choose  the amount of donor area follicles for regeneration testing to be at 23 removed follicles.*

*Hi there JDW*, It has everything to do with the use of *Endoscopic surgery using specialized instruments that he had created and then approved by the FDA.*
The only scarring would be from a small incision made by the use of his endoscopic instrument.
*PRP/ACell* is then applied within that donor area.
* His completed 1st phase testing was an amazing thing to witness and comprehend via  factual data of that 45 minute presentation in early 2014*. A small segment of people were clued into this which also *included a portion of other doctors.*
I was lucky to have been included to view it all....then later I was accepted to be a phase test patient as well.

*I am not here to PROMOTE anything,,or to SELL anything.*
*I am an honest member here although,,others can assume what ever they want to ASSUME...LOL.*
I have been on here for a long time now (since 2010) , primarily to try to advise others, especially the young guys, that were becoming completed destroyed due to their hairloss! 
I didn't know about Dr. Wesley until the late part of 2013.  
Again, I was lucky to have been accepted into this phase test,,Others CAN believe what they what to believe but I was brought into Dr. Wesley's phase testing because he and others* knew just how SINCERE I have been in trying to help others!*
I of course hate my hairloss BUT, I do not allow it to ruin my life.
At the early part of 2013, I was preparing myself to shave my scalp.  Of course, initially I would not have liked it but *i wanted to LIVE MY LIFE normally*..and so I would have gotten use to it. 
*I would have had no choice but to have accepted it.* 
If others around me would have disliked my shaved scalp it wouldnt have bothered me much at all.
Then I decided to give Finasteride a try...glad that I did.*
Of course it did not give me back my full head of hair but I remained realistic and positive.

Once that I viewed that early 2014 45 min. Pilofocus  presentation I decided to hopefully be a phase test patient of Dr. Wesley's..thankfully I was!!!!*

----------


## Herbaliser

Okay a little bit to much info and energy going on.
As i mentioned before to cool it down a little, since you are over doing it, and skip the exclamation marks.

----------


## Artista

That is the style in which I write and 
*there is nothing wrong with that*.
"_... A bit too much info and energy gong on"_
I have been compelled to explain my experiences, especially when 'someone' would *assume and claim*  that I am here to '*promote*' something here.

Lol
The majority of people here do not mind how I post.

Let's hear from others on this. Lol

----------


## pixels

Can you please just answer my question. 

How will you assess graft survival when it's not clear which implants are from FUE and which ones are from Pilofocus.

----------


## Herbaliser

> That is the style in which I write and 
> *there is nothing wrong with that*.
> "_... A bit too much info and energy gong on"_
> I have been compelled to explain my experiences, especially when 'someone' would *assume and claim*  that I am here to '*promote*' something here.
> 
> Lol
> The majority of people here do not mind how I post.
> 
> Let's hear from others on this. Lol


 Lol also?
Of course they don´t mind because you give them hope by your expression.
And by the way your capture of Lennon is spot on, you are a real artist.

----------


## FearTheLoss

Artista, 

I appreciate your posts and I like the way you present them. You are a great asset to this forum and don't let anyone tell you otherwise. It's clear a lot of people that post here need help in more ways than one, and I understand their frustration with the treatments we have currently..but guys, going at one another and artista isn't positive for anyone.

----------


## FearTheLoss

Artista, when are we going to have results from the phase 3 tests?

----------


## Artista

HELLO FearTheLoss!!
It's been a while since last we spoke together.
Thanks for your comments 
Herb' thank you so much for your nice comment on my 'John Lennon' portrait ! 
Cheers. 
Hey Pixels, reread my response to you.
I answered your questions.

----------


## FearTheLoss

when will phase 3 results be announced artista? can't wait to see what becomes of this!

----------


## Terry Mancini

Herbaliser, it's got nothing to do with Artista giving us hope.

Look, for years I used to watch the cartoon Roadrunner in forlorn hope that Wiley Coyotee would capture the little runt and enjoy a delicious poultry feast. Unfortunately this never happened and Wiley remained mulnourished and clinically depressed.

This is what hair loss cures are like. They continue to disappoint and leave you upset.

I do not expect miracles from any potential treatment, but conversely, refuse to get paranoid or seek conspiracies were they do not exist. I am to old and yes, to bald for that

Artista is one of the good guys. Taking time out to keep us informed about a new procedure that will hopefully advance the cause of hair restoration, nothing more and nothing less.

One day I hope that I can walk the street without fear that my shiny bald head is intended target practice for cruel and spiteful pigeons, but until that day, will continue enjoying life, and of course, keep a beady eye open to any flying overhead birds. Lol

----------


## Artista

No way of knowing right now Fear'~~
His 3rd phase testing is comprised of over 20+ patients.
In time he will update me on it all. 
I'll then share with everyone here of course.
Again, I feel very good about Dr. Wesley's 'new' science.
Hopefully it turns out even better than his first phase test!

----------


## jamesst11

> I read Artista like an open book, by his praising over the moderator and the surgeons alone. 
> Don´t you get it by now how this site and how the industry works?
> He gives the same comments all the time, and by your wolf alpha male picture (something) i understand how shallow we are, to fit in our society.
> 
> Why are you bringing up injuries and burns that i did not mention?


 hahaha... I have a picture of wolves because I love them, used to study them and had a white german shephard who looked exactly like a wolf.   I brought up instances in which the INDUSTRY can HELP people, because, as you did with my picture, you make rash judgments about everything because you are righteous. chill the f*ck out with all your accusations.  We get it, juicing stops MPB and it's a secret hidden by the greedy multibillion dollar corporations. No, perhaps you should explain how the industry works!! I thought it was pure capitalism, like everything else in the world... Where, YES, people are motivated by MONEY, but YES, SOME take great pride in their work, have ethics and at the same time are out to make a difference.  Artista has been on here for a while trying to be a positive influence on people.  He got involved with a very good, well respected doctor and he's perhaps a little over excited and optimistic about it.

----------


## jamesst11

> I read Artista like an open book, by his praising over the moderator and the surgeons alone. 
> Don´t you get it by now how this site and how the industry works?
> He gives the same comments all the time, and by your wolf alpha male picture (something) i understand how shallow we are, to fit in our society.
> 
> Why are you bringing up injuries and burns that i did not mention?


 oh and please, point out which wolf in my photo is the, "wolf alpha male (something)"? haha

----------


## amadeus

Typical online conspiracy theorist. Artista, is just a really nice genuine guy who takes a lot of time trying to help people. You on the other hand come off as not such a nice person. Jamess11 was burned by a bad hair transplant because of the  lack of good information that  he could have found on this site if he found it before his transplant,  but  he still thinks and acts like a rational person. If anyone should be angry or paranoid it's him. Your posts are a waste of space. Please stop littering the site with your nonsense. 




> I read Artista like an open book, by his praising over the moderator and the surgeons alone. 
> Don´t you get it by now how this site and how the industry works?
> He gives the same comments all the time, and by your wolf alpha male picture (something) i understand how shallow we are, to fit in our society.
> 
> Why are you bringing up injuries and burns that i did not mention?

----------


## Winston

> ?
> This site is sponsored, and i´m mentioning this because you are referring to a specific doctor.
> When people complain of a specific procedure done by a doctor, the moderator blocks the thread, but praising is not a problem. 
> 
> Just trying to make people understand regarding your praising approach, since its easy due to how far people are willing to go to gain some hair, and your posts take Fin like a multivitamin, docent give sides and as mentioned above regarding doc´s in this forum.


 Herbaliser,

Please take the time to refer to our Forum Posting Rules & Terms of Service, specifically under Physician Complaints which I will post here for your convenience.

Physician Complaints

If you are seeking to write a public complaint about a doctor, you will be required to verify your identity and BaldTruthTalk.Com will then notify the doctor so that he/she can respond publicly as well. The thread will allow for the patient to tell their story, the doctor to respond, the patient to reply to the doctor's response and one last response from the doctor if necessary. The thread will then be locked. General commentary from other users will not be allowed. 

Your assertion that moderators indiscriminately "block threads when people complain of a specific procedure done by a doctor," is false. 

Please remember that all members, are required to adhere to our Forum Posting Rules & Terms of Service. When you signed up for an account on this forum you agreed to the following terms: Members are responsible to learn and follow all rules and policies in order to participate on this forum. Violation of any of our polices will place the violators account into moderation for evaluation without any prior notification.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Herbaliser,
> 
> Please take the time to refer to our Forum Posting Rules & Terms of Service, specifically under Physician Complaints which I will post here for your convenience.
> 
> I did not complain of a specific doc, since my point was the nature of this site.
> 
> Physician Complaints
> 
> If you are seeking to write a public complaint about a doctor, you will be required to verify your identity and BaldTruthTalk.Com will then notify the doctor so that he/she can respond publicly as well. The thread will allow for the patient to tell their story, the doctor to respond, the patient to reply to the doctor's response and one last response from the doctor if necessary. The thread will then be locked. General commentary from other users will not be allowed. 
> ...


 Quiet funny since i did not complain of a specific doc, only questioning the nature of this forum.
As mentioned it´s totally fine to praise doctors by their name, but not complain.

----------


## amadeus

Typical troll response to a moderator who actually took the time to explain the forum policy to you. The nature of this forum is to help people in a civilized, honest  manner. Its apparent that trolls and the like who seem to frequent these hair forums dont like it when rules are set in place that make sense to rational posters who just want to get solid hair loss information.  You believe in snake oil and are a conspiracy theorist. There are plenty  of websites to act out on and to sling your BS. Please stop insulting  good people like Artista and Jamess11 and if you dont appreciate the nature of this forum, then you should move on. Like I said there are several places that you can post your BS. Im surprised you have been allowed to post your nonsense here for so long! I hope we can just get this thread back on track.





> Quiet funny since i did not complain of a specific doc, only questioning the nature of this forum.
> As mentioned it´s totally fine to praise doctors by their name, but not complain.

----------


## karxxx

> No way of knowing right now Fear'~~
> His 3rd phase testing is comprised of over 20+ patients.
> In time he will update me on it all. 
> I'll then share with everyone here of course.
> Again, I feel very good about Dr. Wesley's 'new' science.
> Hopefully it turns out even better than his first phase test!


 
Arista pilofocus
body hair transplant ?
thanks...

----------


## Herbaliser

> Typical troll response to a moderator who actually took the time to explain the forum policy to you. The “nature” of this forum is to help people in a civilized, honest  manner. It’s apparent that trolls and the like who seem to frequent these hair forums don’t like it when rules are set in place that make sense to rational posters who just want to get solid hair loss information.  You believe in snake oil and are a conspiracy theorist. There are plenty  of websites to act out on and to sling your BS. Please stop insulting  good people like Artista and Jamess11 and if you don’t appreciate the nature of this forum, then you should move on. Like I said there are several places that you can post your BS. I’m surprised you have been allowed to post your nonsense here for so long! I hope we can just get this thread back on track.


 What do you mean by insulting specific people? by telling the truth how this forum works?
So the only option here is glorifying the presenting doc´s, and their puppets but you cannot read between the lines.

----------


## jamesst11

> What do you mean by insulting specific people? by telling the truth how this forum works?
> So the only option here is glorifying the presenting doc´s, and their puppets but you cannot read between the lines.


 O.k... why are you on here then?  That's the most confusing part.  It's like someone constantly complaining about mcdonalds hamburgers while they eat them every day.  Please explain yourself.  Is it to educate us?

----------


## Herbaliser

> O.k... why are you on here then?  That's the most confusing part.  It's like someone constantly complaining about mcdonalds hamburgers while they eat them every day.  Please explain yourself.  Is it to educate us?


 
For me we should focus on real cures instead of shallow hair loss, and that´s why i posted like i did to wake up people.
Hair loss is not science but this forum as others proves otherwise, since it´s business.
Don´t you get that i´m not arguing, just being realistic.

----------


## Terry Mancini

Herbaliser, your so right, thanks for waking me up. I only found out the other day that the moon landings were fake. Apparently they actually landed on alpha Centuri were a beautiful green skinned Goddess gave them the cure for hair loss.

The biggest shock however was a complete stranger telling me I do not suffer from hair loss at all, and that if I stare and squint at the mirror really hard, I am Bill Clinton 

Stop patronising people with your conspiracy bound nonsense and bringing the good name of this site into disrepute

----------


## Herbaliser

> For me we should focus on real cures instead of shallow hair loss, and that´s why i posted like i did to wake up people.
> Hair loss is not science but this forum as others proves otherwise, since it´s business.
> Don´t you get that i´m not arguing, just being realistic.


 And forgot to mention jamess11, you are the first one that actually asks about my intentions "finally"

----------


## jamesst11

I have a masters degree in cellular and molecular biology and you're trying to tell me that "hair loss is NOT science"? Please explain this.  Hair loss is genetic.  Hair loss is physiological.  Hair loss occurs due to processes at the molecular level... so, how exactly is hair loss not science?

----------


## Herbaliser

> I have a masters degree in cellular and molecular biology and you're trying to tell me that "hair loss is NOT science"? Please explain this.  Hair loss is genetic.  Hair loss is physiological.  Hair loss occurs due to processes at the molecular level... so, how exactly is hair loss not science?


 Does it matter if it´s genetic?
So it means we cannot treat it due our genes, and it´s so easy to blame genetics, and therefore we need drugs to cure a treatment.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Does it matter if it´s genetic?
> So it means we cannot treat it due our genes, and it´s so easy to blame genetics, and therefore we need drugs to cure a treatment.


 Sorry forgot "plastic" surgery also.

----------


## BaldingEagle



----------


## Herbaliser

> 


 Really serious reply.
You actually made my point instead.

----------


## jamesst11

> Does it matter if it´s genetic?
> So it means we cannot treat it due our genes, and it´s so easy to blame genetics, and therefore we need drugs to cure a treatment.


 You need drugs to effectively block the production DHT yes... until you can provide solid evidence of a natural treatment that does this, then there is no point in arguing. IF YOU DO?  Then I will kiss you on the mouth, because believe it or not, I hate finasteride as well.

----------


## Joker

Hi Artista,

Thanks so much for sticking with this and sharing your experiences with the forum. It's hard to believe it's been three years since we first started hearing about Pilofocus, but things finally seem to be moving along. I appreciate all of your posts and I'm glad Dr. Wesley was able to fit you into the trial.

I have a couple of practical questions about your experience w/ the surgery. I was hoping you might be able to share a little bit more information (if you can't, no worries).

1) Was it painful to undergo? Do you feel there is any pain or numbness where the piloscope was inserted (or like it damaged any underlying tissue)?
2) Did it take a long time, or were the extractions as quick as expected? Also, if there is an instrument under your skin at all times, does that mean your head needs to be restrained somehow so it doesn't move?
3) Will you be able to tell if any of the donor grafts regenerate? Is there a timeline for expected regeneration (if it occurs)? Can you talk about the process used for regeneration?
4) Can you say anything about Dr. Wesley's confidence or expectations for this procedure? Will it be able to do large sessions? Does it harm any grafts? Has he done any more research into regenerative methods? Etc.

Sorry for all the questions. Thanks! Fingers crossed everything goes as we all hope!

----------


## ShookOnes

Hey Herbaliser the cure is 15-20 years to be discovered and 25+ to be released so it'll be all good in the end.

And yeah I've seen histogen

----------


## Artista

*HELLO Joker!!* 
It's great to hear from you.
I hope you're doing fine...
I just noticed this on my iPhone,but i'm getting ready to go to bed now so  I'll quickly answer some of your questions.
Tomorrow morning I'll get back on it.
#1) Actually, The pain I have felt is not severe at all. No numbness at all either. 
#2) The Pilofocus phase testing started at 7:30 AM end it was all completed by 2 PM.
I was asleep through most  of it all due to the medical pain relief, which was great. 
There was some type of safety restraint when he was going through the endoscopic phase testing.
Sorry Joker but it's time for me to get the bed.
I promise you tomorrow morning I will respond much more. 
I feel that my hair regeneration is going to really be successful based upon his original first phase testing. Not too many people had seen that 45 minute presentation.
I was lucky to be one of those that did see it!!
It was good to hear from you bro.
I'll be back on tomorrow morning I promise
Cheers

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

> *HELLO Joker!!* 
> It's great to hear from you.
> I hope you're doing fine...
> I just noticed this on my iPhone,but i'm getting ready to go to bed now so  I'll quickly answer some of your questions.
> Tomorrow morning I'll get back on it.
> #1) Actually, The pain I have felt is not severe at all. No numbness at all either. 
> #2) The Pilofocus phase testing started at 7:30 AM end it was all completed by 2 PM.
> I was asleep through most  of it all due to the medical pain relief, which was great. 
> There was some type of safety restraint when he was going through the endoscopic phase testing.
> ...


 What, donor regeneration? Wesley has actually shown evidence of some before?

----------


## tedwuji

> *HELLO Joker!!* 
> It's great to hear from you.
> I hope you're doing fine...
> I just noticed this on my iPhone,but i'm getting ready to go to bed now so  I'll quickly answer some of your questions.
> Tomorrow morning I'll get back on it.
> #1) Actually, The pain I have felt is not severe at all. No numbness at all either. 
> #2) The Pilofocus phase testing started at 7:30 AM end it was all completed by 2 PM.
> I was asleep through most  of it all due to the medical pain relief, which was great. 
> There was some type of safety restraint when he was going through the endoscopic phase testing.
> ...


 Cool. I am a Norwood 2.5 (super early 3?) stabilized 5 years on Finasteride and waiting for PiloFocus. Dont want a strip scar or white dots just to thicken hairline and lower it 2cm. Really hope this works.

----------


## Artista

Hello everyone..
*Hey Joker*, Sorry but I had a lot to do this morning.

To answer your questions~~

"Thanks so much for sticking with this and sharing your experiences with the forum"
*Your welcome my friend*. I am here to share my experiences and to also *try to help others that are stressed out over hairloss.*

"Will you be able to tell if any of the donor grafts regenerate? Is there a timeline for expected regeneration (if it occurs)? Can you talk about the process used for regeneration?"

*Absolutely* will be able to tell if my donor area has regeneration.
I wasn't told about any timeline on this as yet. Eventually it will be talked about. 
 I do know that Dr. Wesley will contact me when it is time to go back to his clinic for a review.
I would imagine that I will be able to speak about that once everything is factually verified. 

"Can you say anything about Dr. Wesley's confidence or expectations for this procedure? Will it be able to do large sessions? Does it harm any grafts? Has he done any more research into regenerative methods?"
There certainly does seem to be significant confidence but Dr. Wesley is also* truly objective* in his approach to all of this. That first completed phase test of his did not show any harm to any grafts.
In fact* it was IMPRESSIVE*! Thats why I had asked to eventually be a patient in his next phase testing.   His second phase testings were to *update his endoscopic instrumentation*  
(_which he certainly did_) and that is why he has started his 3rd phase testing now which  does include follicle regeneration.

_"Sorry for all the questions. Thanks! Fingers crossed everything goes as we all hope!"_
*No need to apologize for asking those questions Joker. I appreciate it. My fingers are crossed too bro! Thanks * 
_
"It's hard to believe it's been three years since we first started hearing about Pilofocus, but things finally seem to be moving along. I appreciate all of your posts and I'm glad Dr. Wesley was able to fit you into the trial"_ Thanks again Joker ! I am hoping for the best for all of us.

*Hi  allTheGoodNamesAreTaken,*
Your question- *"What, donor regeneration? Wesley has actually shown evidence of some before? * 
The answer *is YES*...but you must keep in mind that it was from his very first initial phase testings in 2013 and so at this point in time *it is purely anecdotal* ...I do feel confident that this new science of his may be a real Game-Changer,,,but lets step back a little and not ponder too much ...

----------


## jamesst11

Artista,
    I don't know if this has been covered, but can pilofocus be used to remove unwanted grafts in the recipient area from a previous bad HT?  I'd imagine just a tiny scar on one location of the head would be much better than using FUE to remove 1,000 or more unwanted grafts.

----------


## doinmyheadin

> Hello everyone..
> *Hey Joker*, Sorry but I had a lot to do this morning.
> 
> To answer your questions~~
> 
> "Thanks so much for sticking with this and sharing your experiences with the forum"
> *Your welcome my friend*. I am here to share my experiences and to also *try to help others that are stressed out over hairloss.*
> 
> "Will you be able to tell if any of the donor grafts regenerate? Is there a timeline for expected regeneration (if it occurs)? Can you talk about the process used for regeneration?"
> ...


 Artista are you going to post photos of your Pilofocus proceedure?

----------


## Artista

*Hello Doinmyheadin*,

*Yes, eventually I will be posting my Pilofocus '3rd phase testings' procedure.* 
As you probably know, it will take quite a few months before my scalp is improved upon with *Dr. Wesley's* standard grafts and also the phase testing changes in my donor area.
I certainly _DO HOPE_ that the 3rd Phase Testings do show an amazing change just as the 1st Phase Testings was amazing to see. 
I know most of you here have NOT seen that 45 minute Pilofocus presentation early in 2014.
It was so *very IMPRESSIVE.*

----------


## tedwuji

> *Hello Doinmyheadin*,
> 
> *Yes, eventually I will be posting my Pilofocus '3rd phase testings' procedure.* 
> As you probably know, it will take quite a few months before my scalp is improved upon with *Dr. Wesley's* standard grafts and also the phase testing changes in my donor area.
> I certainly _DO HOPE_ that the 3rd Phase Testings do show an amazing change just as the 1st Phase Testings was amazing to see. 
> I know most of you here have NOT seen that 45 minute Pilofocus presentation early in 2014.
> It was so *very IMPRESSIVE.*


 Pictures would be great and that 45-minute presentation does sound impressive!  :Smile:

----------


## Artista

*Hello Tedwuji*

I am sure that Dr. Wesley will _eventually_ share his *2014 45 minute Pilofocus presentation*
 (the first completed phase test)  with the public.

----------


## jamesst11

Hello Artista, hope you're well... Can you address my question please?  Is a possible use for pilofocus to remove unwanted grafts in recipient areas from previous, bad transplants?  Right now our options are FUE and Lasers (which isn't much of an option at all) or to shave it bald or get SMP to mask them.  Wouldn't doctor Wesley be able to make one small incision and remove all the grafts, given that they are in the same general area?  I really don't know too much about this.

----------


## Artista

*Hi Jamesst11 !*
I would imagine that that would be very feasible to do. 
*Dr. Wesley* is so very good at what he is doing and working on. 
He is also *quite objective and conservative*  in how he helps his patients, which is a very good thing!
*
And thank you,,I am doing quite well. Cheers my friend!*

----------


## jamesst11

Always good to hear from you friend! A couple questions, if you're able to answer - 

1) Has he discussed his technique in application to removing hair from the top of the scalp, in regards to unwanted hair, due to hair transplant and

2) even more interestingly to a wider demographic of people - has he discussed using his technique as a permanent "hair removal system" in areas where hair is less desirable

3) One the instrumentation has entered the dermal area, how far can he go with it to extract grafts?  For example could he make an incision at one point and extract grafts 5 inches away?

4) Precisely, how big is the incision area?

Sorry for all the questions, I am just curious.  I am sure you could refer me to come literature, or I could just research it, but I would rather hear about it from someone that has personally encountered his technique.  Plus, I am just too lazy right now. :P

----------


## tedwuji

> Always good to hear from you friend! A couple questions, if you're able to answer - 
> 
> 1) Has he discussed his technique in application to removing hair from the top of the scalp, in regards to unwanted hair, due to hair transplant and
> 
> 2) even more interestingly to a wider demographic of people - has he discussed using his technique as a permanent "hair removal system" in areas where hair is less desirable
> 
> 3) One the instrumentation has entered the dermal area, how far can he go with it to extract grafts?  For example could he make an incision at one point and extract grafts 5 inches away?
> 
> 4) Precisely, how big is the incision area?
> ...


 Interesting questions.

----------


## Occulus

> 2) even more interestingly to a wider demographic of people - has he discussed using his technique as a permanent "hair removal system" in areas where hair is less desirable


 There are already far less invasive, and I imagine far less expensive ways of achieving permanent hair removal that undergoing surgery to remove hair one follicle at a time.  You can purchase devices over the counter for <$500 (Silk'n, Tria, etc.) that will achieve permanent hair loss.

----------


## doinmyheadin

Artista, realistically when will Pilofocus be available to the general public? Would it be possible to use this proceedure for grafting into a strip scar?

----------


## kirklandism

> Artista, realistically when will Pilofocus be available to the general public? Would it be possible to use this proceedure for grafting into a strip scar?


 I don't wish to answer on behalf of Artista but I have interviewed Dr. Wesley about piloscopy re: the rollout of the procedure and can give you some info. Realistically, piloscopy, as a hair transplant treatment that can compete with FUE/FUT in terms of effective coverage in a single treatment, will not be available as a general treatment for at least a few years. This is both a timeline suggested by Dr. Wesley himself and evident by Artista's most recent treatment with Dr. Wesley. Artista's recent treatment, where 23 out of 523 grafts were harvested by piloscopic method, demonstrates that the current instrumentation used in the piloscopic surgical technique needs further refinement. Currently, Dr. Wesley is working with a team of engineers on developing the surgical tools required for this method. The tools have to be refined to the point that: a) they can be used to harvest a similar number of grafts in a similar timeline when compared to FUE/FUT; b) they can be pragmatic for other doctors to both be trained on and use if they wish to adopt this method. 

Let's be clear: the piloscopy surgical method is a very ambitious undertaking. Other doctors before Dr. Wesley have either tried the technique but found it too slow/inefficient to use as a practical treatment for hair transplantation or have not even attempted the method at all given the many hurdles to overcome. Dr. Wesley has taken on a large and ambitious project by bringing this treatment to market. He is effectively building the treatment from the ground floor up. While it has long been known that there is a 'gap' underneath the follicles that allows for instruments to harvest the follicles from below, the instruments required to do so, and to do so quickly and without damaging them, requires time to develop, refine and then train on. 

So, even as the instruments become more refined to the point that Dr. Wesley himself is satisfied, he will still have to train a small number of doctors on the instruments to see how they interact with them. It is likely that, at that stage of testing, there will be further iterations required such that a larger number of doctors can be trained on the technique. At each level of testing, such as with Artista, more information is gathered on what is working and what still needs refinement. Then another round of testing is required with the upgrades on the instruments. 

When (not if because I sincerely believe that Dr. Wesley has committed himself professionally and financially to the technique to the point of no return) he gets piloscopy to market, it will be a game changer. True scarless HT's will be available and the possibility for limited donor regeneration will be another advantage of the technique.

Given all that, I do not see piloscopy as a widely available treatment for at least 4-5 years (this is my own opinion).

----------


## barfacan

maybe by 2020.  PILLOW focus; it means in your dreams mother****ers

----------


## Occulus

> Given all that, I do not see piloscopy as a widely available treatment for at least 4-5 years (this is my own opinion).


 Given all the new protocols for hair loss that will come on line in the 5-10 year range, he may miss the window to really profit.

----------


## Trouse5858

Not to be a pessimist but I just don't quite get the hype for this technology. Speculative donor regeneration and no scarring in 5 years?! Even IF this tool can yield cosmetically viable donor regeneration and that's a big if, it will be irrelevant if other superior maintenance options are already on the market for the top of the scalp. Not to mention who are these men who are still victims of visible scarring after a FUE transplant? If you invest the money and go to a private doctor with actual skill that's becoming less of a problem every day, even with relatively short hair on the sides and back. I applaud this guy for having the vision to undertake this project but it just seems barring some breakthrough, it will be too little too late.

----------


## joachim

like said a few times already, pilofocus will be a huge dissapointment, and even more if it doesn't get released within 1 or 2 years.  when replicel, histogen, SM and others are available within 3 or 4 years, then pilofocus is totally pointless. it's ridiculous.

----------


## Hemo

> like said a few times already, pilofocus will be a huge dissapointment, and even more if it doesn't get released within 1 or 2 years.  when replicel, histogen, SM and others are available within 3 or 4 years, then pilofocus is totally pointless. it's ridiculous.


 Not entirely.  If those with the money prefer to have a 1 or 2 time treatment and not do much else for awhile (even though I would never get a HT and not take fin or something), they may still opt for a transplant.

It will also benefit those who are close to or already too far gone for fin/topicals.  It's all speculation on if/when these other treatments may make it to market anyway.  

Of course, fewer people will probably opt for transplants, but they will probably still be in demand.  Agreed that piloscopy will probably come towards the end of when hair transplants are the best long term solution, though (I hope, anyway).

----------


## Hubris

> like said a few times already, pilofocus will be a huge dissapointment, and even more if it doesn't get released within 1 or 2 years.  when replicel, histogen, SM and others are available within 3 or 4 years, then pilofocus is totally pointless. it's ridiculous.


 That's assuming that any of those products actually make it to market.

----------


## Occulus

> That's assuming that any of those products actually make it to market.


 It's looking increasingly likely that at least one of them will.  How effective they will be is the real question.  But it's becoming increasingly clear that a really effective protocol is probably less than 15 years away, and possibly less than 10.  If Pilofocus isn't widely commercially available by 2020 or so, it's not going to be hugely successful - there will be just be too many other options (pharma, traditional surgeries, etc.) available.  Really, I think any sort of surgery will be far less common within the next ten years, and the number of potential candidates will shrink every year thereafter, as fewer and fewer men go significantly bald thanks to pharma intervention early in the disease.

----------


## pixels

I agree with you.

So many douche bags here though having a cry about this and dissing it. What is their contrabution to solving this nightmare?!?

Rest assured Dr Wesley has done more for science and getting us closer to some form of resolve than 99% of the other members on this site who constantly speculate and in doing so promote misinformation.

If I was moderator here I'd be blessing guys like Hell and deleting all the worthless repetitive junk the haters post.

----------


## Trouse5858

> I agree with you.
> 
> So many douche bags here though having a cry about this and dissing it. What is their contrabution to solving this nightmare?!?
> 
> Rest assured Dr Wesley has done more for science and getting us closer to some form of resolve than 99% of the other members on this site who constantly speculate and in doing so promote misinformation.
> 
> If I was moderator here I'd be blessing guys like Hell and deleting all the worthless repetitive junk the haters post.


 Well 99.9 percent of this entire "Cutting Edge" sub-forum is speculative. Some good, but given this industry's long and storied history of underachievement, most of it is bad. Right or wrong, that's just the way it works. You're upset with negativity here? Let's see if you feel the same way in a few years and a few thousand follicles later..

----------


## dutchguyhanging

> Well 99.9 percent of this entire "Cutting Edge" sub-forum is speculative. Some good, but given this industry's long and storied history of underachievement, most of it is bad. Right or wrong, that's just the way it works. You're upset with negativity here? Let's see if you feel the same way in a few years and a few thousand follicles later..


 here agree with u.. been checking this forum since 2008... never seen something working than fin... if u look at this long trajectory , no wonder why people are pessimistic. Honestly I am one of them because i am not desperate enough to get my hopes up with small anecdotal papers... I dont even feel posting on those topics...

u know the sad part, I think some users will still be on this forum in 2040 saying cure is coming next year... this is just sad....

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

> even more interestingly to a wider demographic of people - has he discussed using his technique as a permanent "hair removal system" in areas where hair is less desirable
> :P


 Really hope not because that would mean it doesn't cause regeneration.

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

> Really, I think any sort of surgery will be far less common within the next ten years, and the number of potential candidates will shrink every year thereafter, as fewer and fewer men go significantly bald thanks to pharma intervention early in the disease.


 I reckon the stuff in trials now will compliment the surgeries. I don't expect any of the current things in trials to turn a NW7 scalp into a properly bushy one, but they do seem to work to some extent. They'd solve the problem of having to have repeated transplant surgeries as loss continues with not enough donor to keep playing catch up after a certain point. I'd be much more likely to consider a transplant if I didn't have to worry about a lifetime of that shit.

----------


## Artista

*Its been 1 month and 2 days now* since I was  Dr. Wesley's Pilofocus Phase Test patient (#2).
As _Jotronic_ mentioned would happen on Spencer's show a couple of weeks ago, a lot of my hair-grafts have dispersed now which is *a NORMAL thing to happen with standard grafts*.
The *follicle-grafts* are still in place and they will start to grow and show in time.
*I have no doubts that my hairline will look a lot better* within this coming new year,2016, due to
Dr. Wesley's very good work via his standard FUE medical science.

Also, in time we shall see just how his updated *endoscopic phase testing* in my donor area proves out to be.
Again, I do feel quite confident that his 3rd phase testings *will once again do exactly what the first phase testings had proven to show.* 
I feel that his 2nd phase test improvements will HELP to improve his cutting-edge science!

----------


## pixels

> Again, I do feel quite confident that his 3rd phase testings *will once again do exactly what the first phase testings had proven to show.*


 Which is what exactly?

----------


## Artista

Hi Pixels
Dr. Wesley is working on 
hair regeneration!!!
His first phase testing was amazing to see

----------


## pixels

> Hi Pixels
> Dr. Wesley is working on 
> hair regeneration!!!
> His first phase testing was amazing to see


 Im sceptical about acell given all the false hope and promise in the past. Dr Cooley made all kinds of promises but didn't deliver the results.

That said he still has done more for MBP than most of the people here that speculate in any direction.

However because it's Pilofocus happens under the skin maybe it'll help.

We'll see what happens. Arista if you can get 50 hairs from your 25 hairs and we see photographic proof it's going to be an awesome day.

How long did harvesting the 25 specifically take?

----------


## Artista

I understand your view point on this being that you were not added into the 2014 45 minute Pilofocus presentation on his 1st phase test.
Acell/PRP, made a huge difference in how it was applied endoscopic-wise  this time ..
E

----------


## pixels

How long did the 25 Pilofocus graphs take to harvest and place?

----------


## doinmyheadin

> I understand your view point on this being that you were not added into the 2014 45 minute Pilofocus presentation on his 1st phase test.
> Acell/PRP, made a huge difference in how it was applied endoscopic-wise  this time ..
> E


 Artista we appreciate your updates but what is with all the secrecy with regards to the 2014 45 minute video which you say shows donar regeneration? I too am very sceptical about Acell and regeneration, there was all this big hype about 4 years ago with these you beaut close up slides of regeneration. Yet we have seen no normal photos of someone with more coverage then a normal limted donar transplant? Hasn't it also been proven when you bisect a graft both hairs grow back smaller eg to the percentage they were split?

----------


## Artista

*Hi Pixels,* please be more specific on what you are asking.

Are you referring to my Pilofocus grafts and the Phase Test?
The surgery started at 7:30 am and ended at approx. 2:30 pm.

----------


## garethbale

I'm starting to think this 45 minute presentation is some mythical beast that doesn't really exist, like the minotaur or the gorgon...

----------


## tedwuji

> I'm starting to think this 45 minute presentation is some mythical beast that doesn't really exist, like the minotaur or the gorgon...


 lol come on man

----------


## Artista

*Hello everybody*! 
Hey there *Garethbale*, I don't know why you would have any negative thoughts in regards to Dr. Wesley's 45 minute  presentation. It was The end results of his   Pilofocus 1st phase testings.. 
Of course not a whole lot of people have witnessed that presentation from early 2014.
Spencer Kobren and I were lucky enough to have been shown that 45 minute presentation and we were very astonished!!
Garthblade, you and all else can believe what you want but it's real science and hopefully it will continue to improve.
I'm just so glad to be a part of his third phase test now. 
In time all the information will be shown to everybody!! 
*Stay positive!*!

Hi there *Tedwuji* !
Good response. Lol

----------


## NeedHairASAP

what happens to the market for pilofocus when this hits the market?

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...e-seeding-hair

----------


## garethbale

> *Hello everybody*! 
> Hey there *Garethbale*, I don't know why you would have any negative thoughts in regards to Dr. Wesley's 45 minute  presentation. It was The end results of his   Pilofocus 1st phase testings.. 
> Of course not a whole lot of people have witnessed that presentation from early 2014.
> Spencer Kobren and I were lucky enough to have been shown that 45 minute presentation and we were very astonished!!
> Garthblade, you and all else can believe what you want but it's real science and hopefully it will continue to improve.
> I'm just so glad to be a part of his third phase test now. 
> In time all the information will be shown to everybody!! 
> *Stay positive!*!
> 
> ...


 Lighten up Artista.  I was only having a laugh.

Thanks and I look forward to reading more of your updates.

----------


## pixels

> *Hello everybody*! 
> Hey there *Garethbale*, I don't know why you would have any negative thoughts in regards to Dr. Wesley's 45 minute  presentation. It was The end results of his   Pilofocus 1st phase testings.. 
> Of course not a whole lot of people have witnessed that presentation from early 2014.
> Spencer Kobren and I were lucky enough to have been shown that 45 minute presentation and we were very astonished!!
> Garthblade, you and all else can believe what you want but it's real science and hopefully it will continue to improve.
> I'm just so glad to be a part of his third phase test now. 
> In time all the information will be shown to everybody!! 
> *Stay positive!*!
> 
> ...


 lol I thought it was funny.
Until we all see it... It's a unicorn.

Don't fret though Arista, we love Unicorns  :Big Grin:

----------


## tedwuji

> lol I thought it was funny.
> Until we all see it... It's a unicorn.
> 
> Don't fret though Arista, we love Unicorns


 Artista is not claiming this solo.

Spencer Kobren has made the same claim, and has mentioned being aware Artista has seen it.

This makes it less of a "unicorn" in my book.

Not to say that I am not eager to see the video myself. Just feel it's unlikely the video is fiction.

----------


## Hemo

> Artista is not claiming this solo.
> 
> Spencer Kobren has made the same claim, and has mentioned being aware Artista has seen it.
> 
> This makes it less of a "unicorn" in my book.
> 
> Not to say that I am not eager to see the video myself. Just feel it's unlikely the video is fiction.


 I don't think people are doubting the presentation exists, but no one gives a shit about hearing about it constantly if we're never going to see it.  Artista mentions it in basically every post - it doesn't mean anything to us.

----------


## pixels

> I don't think people are doubting the presentation exists, but no one gives a shit about hearing about it constantly if we're never going to see it.  Artista mentions it in basically every post - it doesn't mean anything to us.


 Yet we always tell people that xyz solution ain't nothing until we see pics (nigram, cooley, dermaroll, HASCI etc etc etc etc) yet somehow PILOFOCUS is elevated above needing to prove itself.

Remember spencer also interviewed HASCI and many others that not spencer but the hair loss community made accountable for their claims.

Until we see the video or Arista pics... Houston we have a Unicorn.

That said I do enjoy Aristas positivity and his posts provide me with hope. And I like that  :Smile:

----------


## tedwuji

> Yet we always tell people that xyz solution ain't nothing until we see pics (nigram, cooley, dermaroll, HASCI etc etc etc etc) yet somehow PILOFOCUS is elevated above needing to prove itself.
> 
> Remember spencer also interviewed HASCI and many others that not spencer but the hair loss community made accountable for their claims.
> 
> Until we see the video or Arista pics... Houston we have a Unicorn.
> 
> That said I do enjoy Aristas positivity and his posts provide me with hope. And I like that


 I want to see the video too. I just dont think Artista is creating fantasy.

It's a given PiloFocus is not a sure thing as it's not completed phase 3 trials yet.

----------


## pixels

> I want to see the video too. I just dont think Artista is creating fantasy.
> 
> It's a given PiloFocus is not a sure thing as it's not completed phase 3 trials yet.


 Normally when they trial a new hair transplant technique they put a small tattoo around the recipient area so they can differentiate between normal transplanted hair and the new technique. Or they transplant hair into completely bald areas.

That way they can easily monitor growth and take photos.

Do you happen to know which technique the used for Arista?

If neither was used its going to be impossible to tell which hairs were FUE grafts vs Piloficus.

Don't you want to know?!?!?!?

----------


## tedwuji

> Normally when they trial a new hair transplant technique they put a small tattoo around the recipient area so they can differentiate between normal transplanted hair and the new technique. Or they transplant hair into completely bald areas.
> 
> That way they can easily monitor growth and take photos.
> 
> Do you happen to know which technique the used for Arista?
> 
> If neither was used its going to be impossible to tell which hairs were FUE grafts vs Piloficus.
> 
> Don't you want to know?!?!?!?


 These clinical trials are peer-reviewed studies. I am sure there are mechanisms at play to allow accurate monitoring of growth.

----------


## Artista

*Hello and (once again) Happy New Year to all...*

I just wanted to say that it has been *almost 2 months now* since I was *Dr. Wesley's Phase Test patient!*
*I have been taking good care of my scalp*.
Of course, a percentage of the grafts have fallen out, *which is normal.* 
The regrowth will eventually happen in a few months from now.
Some of those grafts are still in place though.
My donor area in which Dr. Wesley had applied his Phase Testing to, feels OK meaning that there is no serious pain or swelling.*
In so many  months from now, I will be back to his clinic so that he can review the outcome.*
Again, his 1st phase test confirmed results were amazing to see!
Being that during his 2nd phase testing he had to update and improve his equipment ,etc.
I feel and hope that this 3rd phase test may be even better than before.    
I will talk with Dr. Wesley about that 2013 45 minute presentation.
*Cheers all.*

----------


## jamesst11

when you have the chance can you please ask him if he would be willing to attempt this procedure to remove unwanted hair transplant grafts in a recipient site?

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

Glad to hear it's apparently going well, but I really wish we could get some photos or something here rather than just constantly hearing about how promising it is...

----------


## Artista

I understand... Eventually photos will be shown.

----------


## tedwuji

> I understand... Eventually photos will be shown.


 Heard you on the most recent airing of the show, thanks for the information Artista. Let us know when you get an update.

----------


## Artista

*Hello Tedwuji ! You are welcomed and thank you too!*
I certainly will update you and everybody here.
*Cheers!!*

----------


## doinmyheadin

> Heard you on the most recent airing of the show, thanks for the information Artista. Let us know when you get an update.


 Tedwuji what information would that be?

----------


## tedwuji

> Tedwuji what information would that be?


 lol

----------


## inbrugge

So why should we be excited for Pilofocus again? As far as I understand, it's not designed for regeneration in donor area, but only to prevent scars.

Honestly, unless I am mistaken, I don't see how this is a significant breakthrough

----------


## jamesst11

I think if pilofocus was fine tuned enough to be able to remove a good amount of hair with a very minimal scar, that would be huge.  Not ONLY for removing from donor sites, BUT removing unwanted previous transplants from recipient sites.  I wish I could get an answer on this.  I would love to have a tiny scar and all these horrible transplants removed.  If that were possible, I would do it tomorrow.

----------


## pixels

> So why should we be excited for Pilofocus again? As far as I understand, it's not designed for regeneration in donor area, but only to prevent scars.
> 
> Honestly, unless I am mistaken, I don't see how this is a significant breakthrough


 Honestly... Don't be dim. Engage brain.

This is a huge step forward in Hair Transplant tech. 

Maybe not in regeneration tech.

But seriously man. Credit where credit due. 
Go get an FUT if you disagree.

----------


## pixels

> I think if pilofocus was fine tuned enough to be able to remove a good amount of hair with a very minimal scar, that would be huge.  Not ONLY for removing from donor sites, BUT removing unwanted previous transplants from recipient sites.  I wish I could get an answer on this.  I would love to have a tiny scar and all these horrible transplants removed.  If that were possible, I would do it tomorrow.


 ARISTA answer a question? Your question? As opposed to the usual copy paste answer.

You're expecting way too much  :Wink:

----------


## Haircure

> Honestly... Don't be dim. Engage brain.
> 
> This is a huge step forward in Hair Transplant tech. 
> 
> Maybe not in regeneration tech.
> 
> But seriously man. Credit where credit due. 
> Go get an FUT if you disagree.


 He asked a simple question, there was no need to be condescending. It's a legitimate point, any good fue surgeon out there can give you really good results with scars that are practically unnoticeable even when shaved, and even then you have to be actually looking for them to be able to notice. There is no point in having a new technique which simply reduces already insignificant scarring and in all likelihood a lot more expensive. If there is no regeneration or greater percent yield then it is not worth the extra costs.

----------


## pixels

> He asked a simple question, there was no need to be condescending. It's a legitimate point, any good fue surgeon out there can give you really good results with scars that are practically unnoticeable even when shaved, and even then you have to be actually looking for them to be able to notice. There is no point in having a new technique which simply reduces already insignificant scarring and in all likelihood a lot more expensive. If there is no regeneration or greater percent yield then it is not worth the extra costs.


 And there YOU go speculating on things like price. We have no idea. 

My comment is just. The person I replied to has done absolutely nothing to help us fix hairloss. 

Dr Wesley and Arista have done infinately more.

Regardless of what you say. If Pilofocus works myself and many others will become paying customers.

I'm fully in the Pilofocus camp but wish Arista would be more upfront and less sensationalistic.

That said I prefer his hope over everybody else's complaining.

Meanwhile I'd encourage you to Google FUE scars. It's not all peaches and cream.

----------


## Haircure

> And there YOU go speculating on things like price. We have no idea. 
> 
> My comment is just. The person I replied to has done absolutely nothing to help us fix hairloss. 
> 
> Dr Wesley and Arista have done infinately more.
> 
> Regardless of what you say. If Pilofocus works myself and many others will become paying customers.
> 
> I'm fully in the Pilofocus camp but wish Arista would be more upfront and less sensationalistic.
> ...


 The price is practically a given, you have a new technique which is patented and so only offered by one or a select few clinics, it's obvious they will charge a premium over traditional methods. You don't have to look further than HASCI, they claim no scarring and look how much they charge.

And since when does one have to have contributed to "fixing hairloss" have anything to do with voicing their opinions? Makes entirely no sense. If someone is willing to invest their hard earned money into a product they can definitely have a say or voice their concerns/complaints, it's simple logic and business. Your logic assumes that we should openly welcome any new treatments and not criticize simply because they are "doing something" compared to the rest of us, lol so apparently we now have to also help cure hairloss before we can critique another's accomplishment? Seems fair (sarcasm). 

As for googling fue scars, yea... That's why I said a good surgeon.

----------


## pixels

> The price is practically a given, you have a new technique which is patented and so only offered by one or a select few clinics, it's obvious they will charge a premium over traditional methods. You don't have to look further than HASCI, they claim no scarring and look how much they charge.
> 
> And since when does one have to have contributed to "fixing hairloss" have anything to do with voicing their opinions? Makes entirely no sense. If someone is willing to invest their hard earned money into a product they can definitely have a say or voice their concerns/complaints, it's simple logic and business. Your logic assumes that we should openly welcome any new treatments and not criticize simply because they are "doing something" compared to the rest of us, lol so apparently we now have to also help cure hairloss before we can critique another's accomplishment? Seems fair (sarcasm). 
> 
> As for googling fue scars, yea... That's why I said a good surgeon.


 That's not totally accurate either. HASCI were preying on people saying that they could achieve regeneration. He was a real scum bag.

Wesley patenting his tool seems fair enough. He can't stop people doing the same procedure though and making their own similar device that works differently enough for it not to infringe the patent.

What I'm hoping is that Wesley doesn't do what the guy who invented FUE does. Woods just kept the technique to himself and charged an arm and a leg.

So what if we were to speculate in the other more hopeful direction. In that case Wesley manufactures the tool and sells it at a reasonable prices and runs workshops everywhere teaching Pilofocus. 

If that happens the market will set the price. Other surgeons will upskill and eventually the price will be the same as FUE (which is still more expensive than FUT).

Hopefully this happens and Wesley does the opposite of Woods and HASCI and changes the playing field. 

And yes if you're going to complain and whinge and speculate (guess the future) in the negative sense than I do think it'd be nice for readers if it was balanced with some form contribution.

While I'm speculating just the same amount as you are, which is to say we're both making things up, at least I'm not making people feel worse. 

Wesley... If you're reading this...

Do the right thing! Share the tool! Teach all the surgeons! You'll get rich either way but you'll make a bigger difference if you share and disrupt the market well and proper  :Smile:

----------


## dutchguyhanging

> That's not totally accurate either. HASCI were preying on people saying that they could achieve regeneration. He was a real scum bag.
> 
> Wesley patenting his tool seems fair enough. He can't stop people doing the same procedure though and making their own similar device that works differently enough for it not to infringe the patent.
> 
> What I'm hoping is that Wesley doesn't do what the guy who invented FUE does. Woods just kept the technique to himself and charged an arm and a leg.
> 
> So what if we were to speculate in the other more hopeful direction. In that case Wesley manufactures the tool and sells it at a reasonable prices and runs workshops everywhere teaching Pilofocus. 
> 
> If that happens the market will set the price. Other surgeons will upskill and eventually the price will be the same as FUE (which is still more expensive than FUT).
> ...


  27K views and almost 300 replies on what? we dont even have a photo to show...
either I am too pessimistic or this forum started to lose its value.. look at all topics in cutting edge section... I am kindly asking everyone

----------


## Occulus

He better hurry up, because I've been monitoring the ARTAS system's progress, and it's very, very impressive.  At this point, I don't see any advantage to a "scarless" ht technique given how precise ARTAS is and will be.  Remember, the ARTAS system keeps getting better and better with each software update - it's a very powerful tool that has only just begun to show its capabilities.  It's probably only a matter of time before ARTAS can both extract and implant units (it already extracts units and creates the implant incisions, so really it's not that far off), at which point hts become much less expensive.  Piloscopy is impressive, but its window is probably closing.

----------


## stayhopeful

Will Pilofocus potentially provide superior hairline results to the current methods out there right now?  I mean really, the biggest turn off to me about hair transplants is that the hairline results are just usually not that impressive; it looks artificial most of the time.  What can we do to thicken the hairline results?  Will Pilofocus accomplish this?  Please answer someone

----------


## tedwuji

> Will Pilofocus potentially provide superior hairline results to the current methods out there right now?  I mean really, the biggest turn off to me about hair transplants is that the hairline results are just usually not that impressive; it looks artificial most of the time.  What can we do to thicken the hairline results?  Will Pilofocus accomplish this?  Please answer someone


 The commonly discussed benefits of PiloFocus are potential regeneration, and no visible scarring. 

If regeneration is indeed possible, then obviously there will be increased supply. Probably allowing for more liberal use of donor supply and better final yields. Hairlines may look better in this case.

----------


## Artista

*Hello Tedwujiand (and everyone else)* ,

That was a good response by you Ted', one of your points mentioned:
*"If regeneration is indeed possible, then obviously there will be increased supply*"

The *'increased supply'* meaning is that, *IF* part of *Dr. Wesley's Pilofocus phase testing*,
*'the donor area hair regeneration'*, turns out to be _authentic & reliable_, *THEN possibly*, a man with a NW7  hairloss could, overtime,  continually have hair transplantation done until he has a *DECENT amount of hair*.
Of course that would take quite a while to complete being that the patient would have to await the hair regeneration to finish up each time ...
*Hopefully the Pilofocus phase testings* can eventually become a 
*'Game-changer'* for us all, *men and women alike*. No one knows at this point in time so we all must step back a little and stay POSITIVE!! There  IS no reason not to STAY POSITIVE!
I cant wait to see *if my phase tested donor area* shows the fantastic results that some of us had seen from *Dr. Wesley's 2013 first phase testing completion SHOWN in early 2014.*
Ill say again, although the first phase text results were *fantastic and factual*, it IS at this point,
* still anecdotal * .  *Patience certainly is a VIRTUE* for everybody.

*Dr. Wesley is not the kind of doctor that will or would assume anything.
He is quite sincere and objective and wants to truly help others in life!! *

----------


## stayhopeful

You're the best Arista, thanks for the response.  Dr. Wes is the best too, but I sure hope he rushes this to market a little quicker.  I mean there is severe suffering going on each day!  

But Artista, do you know when you will have the indications if your test patch was successful? few weeks, one month, 3 months?  

Thanks again, I am a young sufferer, I remember reading your posts that you are really empathetic towards the young folks.

----------


## Artista

I'm at work so it's hard for me to respond but I'll say this...
Probably in the summertime my donor area will be looked at well!!!
I think that Dr. Wesley more than likely will officially review it after almost a year

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

> *Hello Tedwujiand (and everyone else)* ,
> 
> That was a good response by you Ted', one of your points mentioned:
> *"If regeneration is indeed possible, then obviously there will be increased supply*"
> 
> The *'increased supply'* meaning is that, *IF* part of *Dr. Wesley's Pilofocus phase testing*,
> *'the donor area hair regeneration'*, turns out to be _authentic & reliable_, *THEN possibly*, a man with a NW7  hairloss could, overtime,  continually have hair transplantation done until he has a *DECENT amount of hair*.
> Of course that would take quite a while to complete being that the patient would have to await the hair regeneration to finish up each time ...
> *Hopefully the Pilofocus phase testings* can eventually become a 
> ...


 Do you have a date scheduled to have your donor area checked for regeneration?

----------


## Artista

My guess right now would be that I will probably officially be at his clinic around the fall time of this year (maybe August)
But I don't know for certain way yet.

----------


## stayhopeful

August/Fall is quite a while away.  I am surprised it takes that long just to check if there has been any regeneration.  Do you think you will be able to check yourself before then? 

I think of your trial shows optimal results, Dr. Wes might be obligated to immediately start opening this up to more people, of course, granted his IP is protected, given the enormous amount of suffering that millions of individuals are experiencing.

----------


## Artista

I wouldn't say that it would take that long to verify hair regeneration.
Dr. Wesley is very busy and this third phase test will have more than 20 patients involved.
My wife and I will be seriously checking out  my donor area in April to see just how the regeneration is doing.
We will use good quality lighting and take pictures and videos not only of the donor area but also the areas in which Dr. Wesley did the Standard FUEs, we will be checking the scarring and the implants of course. 
I feel quite positive about this.
I will be sending all that information to his office.  Sometime in the summer my wife and I will be out in New York City anyways for a little vacation time once again and of course we will stop by Dr. Wesley's clinic!!

----------


## Artista

Eventually I will be posting before and after photos here for all of you to see!!!

----------


## stayhopeful

Thanks bro!  Please don't forget to come back in April and update us.

I mean, if the results are truly as promising as the potential, I like to think Dr. Wes can make moves to make this available pretty rapidly.  Am I correct?  

Thank you again.

----------


## Artista

You are welcome bro ... No we don't know exactly when he might be able to make this available for everybody.
It could be sooner then I would think but it could be later as well.
Again as I say stay positive- don't stress!

----------


## stayhopeful

Bro one last question.  This was just basically the piloscopy with acell is that right?

----------


## Artista

This 3rd Phase testing is using PRP and ACell treatments 'underneath' the donor scalp within the follicles Epidermal stem cells !!
Again Dr Wesley had created a specialized type of Endoscope instrumentation!!! Verified by the FDA!!

----------


## stayhopeful

Woah, when you describe it that way it sounds super promising.  Can't wait until April !

----------


## Artista

*Hi Stayhopeful and everyone else...*
_
Thanks Stayhopeful_ for all of your responses.
You are a very decent member here, also your 'name' *Stayhopeful* *is GREAT!*

Wanted to say that this morning after my morning shower, looking at my hair, the standard FUEs 
that *Dr. Wesley had done* is showing a lot more improvements!
On the average, a percentage of FUE grafts eventually do fall out of ones scalp but the grafted follicles are still in place underneath the scalp and *will EVENTUALLY start the GROWING process*!
Also a percentage of those grafts *will not fall out* of ones scalp and* will continue to grow*!!
*That is what has been happening with my scalp!* 
Some of my grafts DID fall out (the hair follicles will regrow of course) but a *good portion of my grafts did not fall out and they are continuing to grow!*
Sometime next month, I will post new photos of my hair and Ill also post photos of my hair from back in 2013.
Again, much later on ,I will be showing photos for the donor area too. (but not now) 
.

----------


## jamesst11

> *Hi Stayhopeful and everyone else...*
> _
> Thanks Stayhopeful_ for all of your responses.
> You are a very decent member here, also your 'name' *Stayhopeful* *is GREAT!*
> 
> Wanted to say that this morning after my morning shower, looking at my hair, the standard FUEs 
> that *Dr. Wesley had done* is showing a lot more improvements!
> On the average, a percentage of FUE grafts eventually do fall out of ones scalp but the grafted follicles are still in place underneath the scalp and *will EVENTUALLY start the GROWING process*!
> Also a percentage of those grafts *will not fall out* of ones scalp and* will continue to grow*!!
> ...


 Artista, hope everything is good!  I want my transplanted hairs removed.  I hate them.  It is not just the physical appearance, but the mentality brought about by such a horrible mistake.  Has Dr. Wesley ever experimented with removing transplanting hairs in the recipient site via his pilofocus technique?  Could you ask him if you ever have time?  This would be huge for patients that have had bad transplants that are localized in one area of the head.  One tiny scar is much better than 900 white dots.  Let me know.

----------


## Artista

*Hey there Jamesst11*, I promise you that I will speak with Dr. Wesley about this this coming week.
_Ill contact you on his response ASAP._
*James'* have you ever posted photos of your hairline/transplanted hairs?
Id like to see that to understand just why you would feel this way.
Of course, You already know that you do not need to also show your face in those photos of your hair.
*Again, I will contact Dr. Wesley for you bro,,,*

----------


## jamesst11

I just took some pics and am still hesitant to upload them.  I know I don't need to show my face... it's just very mentally traumatic for me

----------


## Artista

James' 
just step back from that and do not allow that to affect you .
No one will criticize you bro
There are a few of us here that will give you very helpful advice.
Who knows, maybe your scalp doesn't look as bad as your emotions make it look for you!
That is not a criticism ... Please consider what I'm suggesting.
Go ahead and post photos and don't worry about it

----------


## jamesst11

> James' 
> just step back from that and do not allow that to affect you .
> No one will criticize you bro
> There are a few of us here that will give you very helpful advice.
> Who knows, maybe your scalp doesn't look as bad as your emotions make it look for you!
> That is not a criticism ... Please consider what I'm suggesting.
> Go ahead and post photos and don't worry about it


 o.k.. I will.   :Smile:

----------


## Artista

Great James' 
This is  the end of the first month of the new year!
Let's make sure that you and the rest of us are very happy in 2016 regardless of any issues.
Again you might not have serious issues bro.
Let's find out together

----------


## pixels

> o.k.. I will.


 Thanks James. We all appreciate it.

I too had an old transplant and I hope Arista tells us all the answer to your question.

Arista x2 on whether or not the Pilofocus will be able to harvest grafts from anywhere on the scalp for removal and replacement of old transplant grafts.

Again thank you to James for bravery  :Smile:

----------


## pixels

Arista I have a yes / no / I don't know question for the doc. Will Piloficus be the same price or cheaper than normal FUT transplants.

Will the doc share his technique freely with others so that this technique is a game changer.

Will the Pilofocus tools be cost effective so other doctors can adopt this new technique. 

If the answer is no to any of these questions. 

Wesley == HASCI  :Big Grin:

----------


## luca10

If you have hair regeneration I will be the happiest in the world  :Smile:

----------


## Swooping

> If you have hair regeneration I will be the happiest in the world

----------


## luca10

With Acell / PRP might have better results?

----------


## iaskdumbquestions

> 


 i dont get what that is suppose to tell me

----------


## gchr

Hi Artista,

so you can't post pics until August?

How much would this surgery cost?

on Dr. Wesley's website it shows as "Scarless Surgery", I am confused if it is already being offered

----------


## Swooping

> i dont get what that is suppose to tell me


 This means that regeneration is already possible when you cut a hair follicle horizontally, but the problem is that it doesn't always regenerate and also the hairs grow back thinner (diameter decrease).

----------


## Dobler

Hi all, I didn't really understand. Where in the world wide web is it written that Pilofocus is trying to regenerate hair?
I have look for this and didnt find..

----------


## paleocapa89

But isn't it possible, that on the next anagen cycle the follicle fully regenerates and get's it's original size back? I'm just wondering. That would need a 4-8 year followup.

----------


## Artista

*Hello everyone*, 
First of all, *Dr. Wesley* has been too busy to really have a conversation with me this week.
Hopefully, next week he will be able to talk with me~even if it is just a few minutes.

Now just to say again, his 1st phase testings* DID have completed hair regeneration on the donor areas of those phase test patients*.
*Again, it certainly is still anecdotal.*
Hopefully it turns out to be a 'breakthrough' science (im glad to be a part of this). 
Being that *Dr. Wesley IS a good and sincere doctor*, 
*he wont over-talk or make assumptions about hair regeneration as yet.*
If it turns out to be a breakthrough science, *he certainly will share that science with other doctors and of course,,all of US.* 

I have no idea as to what the costs will be,,I also dont know how much his standard hair transplantation works cost-sorry all.
I was his 2nd phase test patient on Nov. 2015...I did not have to pay for any of that being that it was/is *Pilofocus phase testings*.

----------


## kirklandism

> Hi all, I didn't really understand. Where in the world wide web is it written that Pilofocus is trying to regenerate hair?
> I have look for this and didnt find..


 And you won't because Dr. Wesley has never claimed that piloscopy completely regenerates donor hair.  I don't know how Artista can claim that the first phase of piloscopy testing resulted in 'completed hair regeneration on the donor areas'. If there was any regeneration in the donor area, it was likely with substantially thinner hair, just like in the study cited above. Dr. Wesley has never claimed anything beyond what we already know: bisected hair follicles produce a thinner and finer result and they don't always fully cycle.

----------


## stayhopeful

> *Hello everyone*, 
> First of all, *Dr. Wesley* has been too busy to really have a conversation with me this week.
> Hopefully, next week he will be able to talk with me~even if it is just a few minutes.
> 
> Now just to say again, his 1st phase testings* DID have completed hair regeneration on the donor areas of those phase test patients*.
> *Again, it certainly is still anecdotal.*
> Hopefully it turns out to be a 'breakthrough' science (im glad to be a part of this). 
> Being that *Dr. Wesley IS a good and sincere doctor*, 
> *he wont over-talk or make assumptions about hair regeneration as yet.*
> ...


 Bro, what kind of regeneration occurred in the first phase?  What percentage?  How big was the test sample?  Please let us know any details!  Amazing prospects with this one.  I'm working on a combination topical that is natural and with no sides that will preserve hair strongly and combine that with regeneration and thicker transplant front, wow, things are really shaping up.

----------


## pixels

> Bro, what kind of regeneration occurred in the first phase?  What percentage?  How big was the test sample?  Please let us know any details!  Amazing prospects with this one.  I'm working on a combination topical that is natural and with no sides that will preserve hair strongly and combine that with regeneration and thicker transplant front, wow, things are really shaping up.


 You're working on a topical?!? We're saved!!!!

----------


## stayhopeful

it actually has completely arrested my loss and strengthened me up.  Why the sarcasm?  Very childish

----------


## Artista

StayHopeful -hi bro!!
I will comment later on today (I'm busy)
But I just wanted to say right now that you truly are staying HOPEFUL!!
All will be WELL!!!

----------


## pixels

> it actually has completely arrested my loss and strengthened me up.  Why the sarcasm?  Very childish


 Because unless you can provide baseline photos and evidence you're also a unicorn  :Wink: 

Like all the people here selling hope. It's got to be backed up.

Trust me. I want what you've got if it proves to work man!!!

----------


## stayhopeful

look at my new forum post i describe it there

it is science and logic. the treatment works effectively

----------


## nameless

There are two big issues here:

1. Can he get regeneration without reducing the number of cycles the hair has.

2. When will it be available?

----------


## pixels

> look at my new forum post i describe it there
> 
> it is science and logic. the treatment works effectively


 If there is baseline photos and evidence post say 6 - 12 months that'll be awesome.

----------


## stayhopeful

> There are two big issues here:
> 
> 1. Can he get regeneration without reducing the number of cycles the hair has.
> 
> 2. When will it be available?


 
Yes please, these are important questions, I hope someone can answer

----------


## stayhopeful

> StayHopeful -hi bro!!
> I will comment later on today (I'm busy)
> But I just wanted to say right now that you truly are staying HOPEFUL!!
> All will be WELL!!!


 
please don't forget to answer about the regeneration bro.  I can't wait to find solutions by this year.  This is the year to find a real solution.

----------


## tedwuji

> please don't forget to answer about the regeneration bro.  I can't wait to find solutions by this year.  This is the year to find a real solution.


 Hey guys shpuld i get a transplant now or wait for pilofocus? Please check my thread for photos of my hair. Thanks.

----------


## Artista

*Ted'* as you know, I already posted on your thread (some others did too)
*Your hair looks GOOD.* 
Hair transplantation , I feel, is not necessary for you at this point in time.
As I said before, you could set up a consultation with Dr. Wesley at his Pilofocus clinic there in NYC, Manhattan.
*I wish my hair looked like yours Ted',,,but acceptance is important for everyone.*

----------


## tedwuji

> *Ted'* as you know, I already posted on your thread (some others did too)
> *Your hair looks GOOD.* 
> Hair transplantation , I feel, is not necessary for you at this point in time.
> As I said before, you could set up a consultation with Dr. Wesley at his clinic there in NYC, Manhattan.
> *I wish my hair looked like yours Ted',,,but acceptance is important for everyone.*


 Very true, Artista.

I am just eager to see PiloFocus in action I guess. What do you guys think? Will PiloFocus be here SOON?  :Smile:

----------


## tedwuji

> *Ted'* as you know, I already posted on your thread (some others did too)
> *Your hair looks GOOD.* 
> Hair transplantation , I feel, is not necessary for you at this point in time.
> As I said before, you could set up a consultation with Dr. Wesley at his Pilofocus clinic there in NYC, Manhattan.
> *I wish my hair looked like yours Ted',,,but acceptance is important for everyone.*


 https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...tment-Protocol

This is the thread Artista has mentioned. I am not sure if PiloFocus is my solution or not. Hmmm.... maybe Ill contact Dr Wesley and let you guys know if he says PiloFocus would be the best treatment for my hair. Thanks for the advice again, sir.  :Smile:

----------


## Artista

Hello again Ted'
Of course Dr. Wesley's Standard Pilofocus clinic has been available for many years now.
Dr. Wesley is in the top 10 of great doctors dedicated to people's hair.
When he had started working on a new 'scarless' hair transplantation method, endoscopically, he saw that hair regeneration might be so much more plausible!!
There's no way of knowing when his 3rd phase  testings will be completed.... Sorry but that's the facts right now.

----------


## tedwuji

> Hello again Ted'
> Of course Dr. Wesley's Standard Pilofocus clinic has been available for many years now.
> Dr. Wesley is in the top 10 of great doctors dedicated to people's hair.
> When he had started working on a new 'scarless' hair transplantation method, endoscopically, he saw that hair regeneration might be so much more plausible!!
> There's no way of knowing when his 3rd phase  testings will be completed.... Sorry but that's the facts right now.


 Yes, I have heard Dr Wesley is a great surgeon.

I would be happy to see if PiloFocus would fix my thinned hairline. Artista what Norwood do you think I am right now? And do you think PILOFOCUS could make me a Norwood 1 with no scar and regen??  :-O

----------


## Artista

I suggest that you reread Joe Tillman's response to you on your thread.
Joe is a good guy and he is helpful.
He would not try to fool anybody.
That is why Spencer Kobren has him on the Live show every week with him.
I would have to agree that you don't need to have hair transplantation at this point in your life.
Continue to stay positive and use those available hair treatments, Biotin, minoxidil.

----------


## tedwuji

> I suggest that you reread Joe Tillman's response to you on your thread.
> Joe is a good guy and he is helpful.
> He would not try to fool anybody.
> That is why Spencer Kobren has him on the Live show every week with him.
> I would have to agree that you don't need to have hair transplantation at this point in your life.
> Continue to stay positive and use those available hair treatments, Biotin, minoxidil.


 I agree.
Do you take Biotin for your hair too?

----------


## Artista

Oh yes, I have been using Biotin for a long time now.

----------


## tedwuji

> Oh yes, I have been using Biotin for a long time now.


 What benefits has it gave? Super interesting.

----------


## Herbaliser

Do you even know what biotin is?, since it´s not a multivitamin pill that goes out of your system without notice.
Think twice also regarding hair transplants, since even the best surgeon cannot make it look natural.

If the shallow society bothers you, a transplant is not the solution since it´s obvious that you´r trying to cover your own self esteem.
Hope some of you realizes how far we are willing to go to fit in, and for what?

----------


## tedwuji

> Do you even know what biotin is?, since it´s not a multivitamin pill that goes out of your system without notice.
> Think twice also regarding hair transplants, since even the best surgeon cannot make it look natural.
> 
> If the shallow society bothers you, a transplant is not the solution since it´s obvious that you´r trying to cover your own self esteem.
> Hope some of you realizes how far we are willing to go to fit in, and for what?


 Tell me about Biotin. Comment on my thread please. What do you think i shoukd do?

----------


## Herbaliser

To be honest my topical was not my success, it was my intake actually.
I´m juicing everything in my system instead, including the cilantro and adding fresh rosemary leaves.

----------


## tedwuji

> To be honest my topical was not my success, it was my intake actually.
> I´m juicing everything in my system instead, including the cilantro and adding fresh rosemary leaves.


 I think u are mentally handicapped.

Just take Propecia.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Tell me about Biotin. Comment on my thread please. What do you think i shoukd do?


 http://www.fitday.com/fitness-articl...in-biotin.html
Get a slow rpm juicer like this one for example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqhoJsTVPDs

Started juicing greens since April, and since then i have not experienced a simple cold for example.

----------


## Herbaliser

> I think u are mentally handicapped.
> 
> Just take Propecia.


 Ok, well then keep inhaling your pills.

----------


## Herbaliser

> I think u are mentally handicapped.
> 
> Just take Propecia.


 Could you elaborate your childish comment?

----------


## Artista

*Hey there Tedwuji,* 
Biotin is actually a B-vitamin *complex,* the eight B vitamins
* B1, B2, B3, B5, B6, B7, B9, B12*  That is why it is called a multivitamin... 
*
"a vitamin of the B complex, found in egg yolk, liver, and yeast. It is involved in the synthesis of fatty acids and glucose"*

----------


## tedwuji

> *Hey there Tedwuji,* 
> Biotin is actually a B-vitamin *complex,* the eight B vitamins
> * B1, B2, B3, B5, B6, B7, B9, B12*  That is why it is called a multivitamin... 
> *
> "a vitamin of the B complex, found in egg yolk, liver, and yeast. It is involved in the synthesis of fatty acids and glucose"*


 Cool

----------


## tedwuji

> *Hey there Tedwuji,* 
> Biotin is actually a B-vitamin *complex,* the eight B vitamins
> * B1, B2, B3, B5, B6, B7, B9, B12*  That is why it is called a multivitamin... 
> *
> "a vitamin of the B complex, found in egg yolk, liver, and yeast. It is involved in the synthesis of fatty acids and glucose"*


 I think I will try this.

----------


## tedwuji

> Could you elaborate your childish comment?


 Joking Herbaliser, apologies.

----------


## s991

> *Hey there Tedwuji,* 
> Biotin is actually a B-vitamin *complex,* the eight B vitamins
> * B1, B2, B3, B5, B6, B7, B9, B12*  That is why it is called a multivitamin... 
> *
> "a vitamin of the B complex, found in egg yolk, liver, and yeast. It is involved in the synthesis of fatty acids and glucose"*


 Sorry, but you're wrong.
"Biotin, also known as vitamin H or coenzyme R,[2] is a water-soluble B-vitamin (vitamin B7)."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biotin

----------


## tedwuji

> Sorry, but you're wrong.
> "Biotin, also known as vitamin H or coenzyme R,[2] is a water-soluble B-vitamin (vitamin B7)."
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biotin


 Don't challenge my friends.

----------


## s991

> Don't challenge my friends.


 No need to.
We're all here for the same reasons and hope for the same things.
And btw i'm thankful for Artist's report

----------


## tedwuji

> No need to.
> We're all here for the same reasons and hope for the same things.
> And btw i'm thankful for Artist's report


 Thata boy.

And please see my thread.

----------


## s991

> Thata boy.
> 
> And please see my thread.


 Already seen.
I think that you really do NOT need a transplant right now  :Wink:

----------


## stayhopeful

Arista bro, any updates??? surely you can examine the donor area, no? 

Does anyone have any idea when pilofocus will be commercially available for hairline repair... When is the question!

----------


## Artista

*Hello Stayhopeful!* 

At this point in time with my Phase testing and the FUE grafts,
 it is now just over 4 months since the transplantation and the donor phase test.
I will be back to Dr. Wesley's clinic for an update possibly sometime in the late summer 2016
 (during my vacation time).
I know for sure that *Dr. Wesley needs to review my scalp and especially my donor area phase test* at the *one year mark this coming November 2016.*
At this time, my wife and I have not yet focused on updating my hair just yet.
We haven't zoomed in on my scalp nor have we taken any photos. We will later this month, March 2016. 

Just looking at my hair every day in the mirror after showering and getting ready for the day, my scalp is looking a lot better!  
*It all has to do with the 'Pilofocus' FUE grafts and the use of Minoxidil since November 2015!!*
(I also use Biotin and Im still on Finasteride) 

*I do not ALLOW my hairloss to affect me nor do I ever feel any stress from that or anything else in my life!*

*I will update this thread on my hair later this month Stayhopeful*,,thanks for your response yesterday.
Cheers to you and everyone else!!

----------


## stayhopeful

Thank you very much for your response! I can't wait for your March update

Does anyone know if we could expect denser hairline with pilofocus due to increased graft survival?

I am not tremendously impressed by the most respected hairline docs fue hairlines, it always looks at least a little too thin and artificial compared to ideal

----------


## Hairismylife

> *Hello Stayhopeful!* 
> 
> At this point in time with my Phase testing and the FUE grafts,
>  it is now just over 4 months since the transplantation and the donor phase test.
> I will be back to Dr. Wesley's clinic for an update possibly sometime in the late summer 2016
>  (during my vacation time).
> I know for sure that *Dr. Wesley needs to review my scalp and especially my donor area phase test* at the *one year mark this coming November 2016.*
> At this time, my wife and I have not yet focused on updating my hair just yet.
> We haven't zoomed in on my scalp nor have we taken any photos. We will later this month, March 2016. 
> ...


 If you're using Minox, how can you say the result is from Pilofocus?

----------


## Artista

*Hello there, Hairismylife, I will now answer to your response from yesterday....*
You said and asked:
*"If you're using Minox, how can you say the result is from Pilofocus?"* 
*
Hairismylife,* First of all, I _never said_ that I yet have results to my hair !
The definition of the noun
*'Result'*~ is a _consequence, effect, or outcome of something_.

I never said that I had my hair results yet.
*Reread my last posting here,* 
Part of what I said:
* "... my scalp is looking a lot better!
It all has to do with the 'Pilofocus' FUE grafts and the use of Minoxidil since November 2015!!"   
* 
Of course a good percentage of ones hair grafts will fall out and then regrow later on.
*A lower percentage of my grafts (like others) stayed in place though so
the improvements to my scalp that I have been seeing are my growing grafts AND ALSO the use of Minoxidil.*  Its only been a few months now and of course, my hair grafts are growing. 

Now please note that, honestly speaking,
*I am NOT attacking you Hairismylife. I never would.*
I try to help others here with *commonsense responses* 
(especially for the very young!). 
*Can you please tell me just how old you are now Hairismylife?*
I am sure that I am so much older than you and because of that I do have
* good foresight* to help.  
Many years ago now, I joined *Spencer Kobren's Forum* to find out exactly what it would be that I MIGHT do to improve my hair and to stop my hairloss. 
Later on I had decided to accept what my hairloss was like at that time and if I every did decide to have hair transplantation work done, that I would really be careful.
Also, after learning about a couple of those possible 'new science game-changers' for hair,
 I decided to 'hang around' here at BTT and also to *call-in to Spencer's Live Show* to talk about it all.
*I wanted to also HELP others here.* 
*There is never any reason to become worried or negative about ones hair regardless as to how it is.
*

----------


## Artista

*Hello again Stayhopeful ! Thank you bro!*
To your question: 
*"Does anyone know if we could expect denser hairline with pilofocus due to increased graft survival?"*
_
At this point in time,,no one can really know as yet_.
*Patience is certainly a virtue for all of us!*

I feel that Dr. Wesley's possible new science will be a game-changer BUT we all have to step back a little from too many concerns over our hair.
At this point in time, all we can do right now is to use whats available that is proven and effective.
*Acceptance is so important.*
I am sure that you know that well *Stayhopeful*,,after all, *your name here is so right!! *

----------


## Artista

*Hope to hear back from you 2*

----------


## Hubris

> *Hello there, Hairismylife, I will now answer to your response from yesterday....*
> You said and asked:
> *"If you're using Minox, how can you say the result is from Pilofocus?"* 
> *
> Hairismylife,* First of all, I _never said_ that I yet have results to my hair !
> The definition of the noun
> *'Result'*~ is a _consequence, effect, or outcome of something_.
> 
> I never said that I had my hair results yet.
> ...


 I have to be honest, I don't know what you're trying to get at here. I think Hairismylife was asking, how will you be able to tell whether regrowth was caused by Pilofocus or Minoxidil?

----------


## Artista

*To  Hubris*,

*Of course there is 'regrowth' of my grafted hairs* (via Dr. Wesley's Pilofocus) 
BUT *it has only been just over 4 months* since the hair transplantation. 
*Minoxidil creates hair improvements....*
*Minoxidil* slows and or* stops hair loss* and promotes a percentage of *hair regrowth* for a decent percentage of people!
 It is the only drug which is *FDA-approved to treat baldness.* It also works by prolonging the growth phase of the hair follicles!!

Being that my grafts are only 4+months old now, *the grafts growth phase is minor but good*, _Minoxidil has helped quite a bit as well_..

----------


## pixels

> *To  Hubris*,
> 
> *Of course there is 'regrowth' of my grafted hairs* (via Dr. Wesley's Pilofocus) 
> BUT *it has only been just over 4 months* since the hair transplantation. 
> *Minoxidil creates hair improvements....*
> *Minoxidil* slows and or* stops hair loss* and promotes a percentage of *hair regrowth* for a decent percentage of people!
>  It is the only drug which is *FDA-approved to treat baldness.* It also works by prolonging the growth phase of the hair follicles!!
> 
> Being that my grafts are only 4+months old now, *the grafts growth phase is minor but good*, _Minoxidil has helped quite a bit as well_..


 You're *missing* the point.

Can you please clarify how Dr Wesley will differentiate between a successful graft *vs* what is minoxidil regrowth.

It's a very simple question. And it doesn't require any *formatting*.

----------


## iaskdumbquestions

> You're *missing* the point.
> 
> Can you please clarify how Dr Wesley will differentiate between a successful graft *vs* what is minoxidil regrowth.
> 
> It's a very simple question. And it doesn't require any *formatting*.


 Actually made me laugh out loud.

----------


## champpy

> Actually made me laugh out loud.


 Me too!! I appreciate artistas info, but the constant bolding and underlining seems so condescending in a way, lol

----------


## Hemo

> You're *missing* the point.
> 
> Can you please clarify how Dr Wesley will differentiate between a successful graft *vs* what is minoxidil regrowth.
> 
> It's a very simple question. And it doesn't require any *formatting*.


 LOL, don't expect a clear answer to anything from Artista.  Any news we get on this will have to come from Dr. Wesley, unfortunately.

----------


## Artista

Sorry everybody but right now I'm on my phone..lol
There will be updates that I couldn't share but at this point in time there's nothing that I could share.
By next month I will be posting photographs of my hairline that won't give you updates on Dr. Wesley's Phase Testings as yet.
Dr. Wesley still going through his phase test patients. (20+)
I will be very specific ones I can

----------


## Artista

One more thing right now on my phone lol
I really appreciate all of you guys that have understood what I've been trying to do here for everybody!!
Thank you guys!!

----------


## Artista

*Oh my!* 
At times when I am vocally responding on my iPhone, the phone isn't posting exactly what words I actually said.
*I have to stop assuming that the phone is posting the correct words-lol.  * 
(smart phones can be dumb at times--lol)

This is what I meant to say,
"There will be updates that *I WILL BE ABLE to share* but at this point in time,
 there's nothing that I could share" 

Next month I will share some new photos of my hairline.
Ill show  'before and after' photos.

Ive done that before some time ago when my *hair started improving due to my use of Finasteride, started in 2013* 

Again, *thanks to all* the people that have *understood and appreciated my commonsense help and advice.*...also for my sincerity!!* Cheers to all*.

----------


## tedwuji

> *Oh my!* 
> At times when I am vocally responding on my iPhone, the phone isn't posting exactly what words I actually said.
> *I have to stop assuming that the phone is posting the correct words-lol.  * 
> (smart phones can be dumb at times--lol)
> 
> This is what I meant to say,
> "There will be updates that *I WILL BE ABLE to share* but at this point in time,
>  there's nothing that I could share" 
> 
> ...


 Bamboozled

----------


## Artista

"Bamboozled" definition 
verb: To fool or cheat (someone).

Tedyuji  ~ LOL

----------


## Herbaliser

> *To  Hubris*,
> 
> *Of course there is 'regrowth' of my grafted hairs* (via Dr. Wesley's Pilofocus) 
> BUT *it has only been just over 4 months* since the hair transplantation. 
> *Minoxidil creates hair improvements....*
> *Minoxidil* slows and or* stops hair loss* and promotes a percentage of *hair regrowth* for a decent percentage of people!
>  It is the only drug which is *FDA-approved to treat baldness.* It also works by prolonging the growth phase of the hair follicles!!
> 
> Being that my grafts are only 4+months old now, *the grafts growth phase is minor but good*, _Minoxidil has helped quite a bit as well_..


 What does FDA approved mean exactly?
That it´s safe or works as claimed?

----------


## Artista

*FDA* is the *Food and Drug Administration* which is a federal agency of the 
United States Department of *Health and Human Services*, one of the United States federal executive departments.
"The* FDA is responsible* for* protecting and promoting* public health through the regulation and supervision of food safety, tobacco products, dietary supplements, *prescription and over-the-counter pharmaceutical drugs (medications)*, vaccines, biopharmaceuticals, blood transfusions, medical devices, electromagnetic ..."

*In August 18, 1988 the FDA finally approved the drug  Minoxidil for treating baldness in men*.
*
It has a long history now or helping!*

----------


## Herbaliser

> *FDA* is the *Food and Drug Administration* which is a federal agency of the 
> United States Department of *Health and Human Services*, one of the United States federal executive departments.
> "The* FDA is responsible* for* protecting and promoting* public health through the regulation and supervision of food safety, tobacco products, dietary supplements, *prescription and over-the-counter pharmaceutical drugs (medications)*, vaccines, biopharmaceuticals, blood transfusions, medical devices, electromagnetic ..."
> 
> *In August 18, 1988 the FDA finally approved the drug  Minoxidil for treating baldness in men*.
> *
> It has a long history now or helping!*


 So their much needed approval is for our well being?

----------


## Herbaliser

http://www.alternet.org/news-amp-pol...ngs-big-pharma
Come on sir open your eyes, or is it easier to live inside a safe bubble?

----------


## Artista

I wasnt finished writing out my post, I had to eat my breakfast.
I just came done here now to finish it. When I finished it and sent it to post, the Admin info showed me that it was over 15 minutes and that I couldnt add more to it,,yikes. LOL.

*I talk about my own EXPERIENCES with these medicines.*
Ive been on *Finasteride since 2013*, *no bad side effects and ,yes, I have been experiencing my hairs improvements!*
Ive been on *Minoxidil now for almost 5 months*,,*n**o side effects and I have been seeing more of my hair improvements because of Minoxidil usage too.

*

*Not "living inside a safe bubble" Herbaliser.*
I have very *good foresight and I use commonsense* here to *help others*.

----------


## Herbaliser

> I wasnt finished writing out my post, I had to eat my breakfast.
> I just came done here now to finish it. When I finished it and sent it to post, the Admin info showed me that it was over 15 minutes and that I couldnt add more to it,,yikes. LOL.
> 
> *I talk about my own EXPERIENCES with these medicines.*
> Ive been on *Finasteride since 2013*, *no bad side effects and ,yes, I have been experiencing my hairs improvements!*
> Ive been on *Minoxidil now for almost 5 months*,,*n**o side effects and I have been seeing more of my hair improvements because of Minoxidil usage too.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 I´m not arguing, but seriously this is how the profit industry works, and FDA are small puppets to the pharma.
Kind off record, but the same goes to the mass vaccination campaigns, and it´s horrifying that FDA actually approves it.

Scare tactics and shallowness is a huge market, and they will make sure to take care of you.

----------


## Artista

Hey Herbaliser, I know you do good on this forum,  no problem.
You must keep in mind that,
 we have to except things for what they are for right now.
Things will improve and get better but we all have to stay placid and positive about our lives in general terms.
None of us should ever allow hair loss or other hair issues to affect us.
Have a good day bro!!

----------


## Herbaliser

I went back to basics.
Some of us need more of specific nutrients, and the outcome is naturally the hair.
It´s easy to dismiss natural ingredients, since nowadays they come in pill form and it´s not nearly the same.

You cannot fool nature, and it sure proves you wrong all the time, and the same goes with synthetic pills since your body docent know how to handle it.
A simple spinach leave has way more complexity than a so called biotin pill due to co-enzymes, since you cannot put anything in a minimal form.

You can label whatever pill with all amazing nutrients, but your body docent know how to handle it due to the vital co-factors they lack.
I managed to regrow my hair by using "growing (living) food" and the same goes to your hair.

----------


## dutchguyhanging

> I went back to basics.
> Some of us need more of specific nutrients, and the outcome is naturally the hair.
> It´s easy to dismiss natural ingredients, since nowadays they come in pill form and it´s not nearly the same.
> 
> You cannot fool nature, and it sure proves you wrong all the time, and the same goes with synthetic pills since your body docent know how to handle it.
> A simple spinach leave has way more complexity than a so called biotin pill due to co-enzymes, since you cannot put anything in a minimal form.
> 
> You can label whatever pill with all amazing nutrients, but your body docent know how to handle it due to the vital co-factors they lack.
> I managed to regrow my hair by using "growing (living) food" and the same goes to your hair.


 oh yeah i bet you did reverse ageing too ? please.. just dont.. go home and take fin..

----------


## pixels

> Bamboozled


 OMG so true. So much noise so little detail.

Arista how can you tell what is graft survival from Pilofocus vs what is minoxidil or propecia.

I'll keep asking until you provide a simple answer.

----------


## Herbaliser

> oh yeah i bet you did reverse ageing too ? please.. just dont.. go home and take fin..


 Your pathetic sarcasm is actually correct.
If you are referring age to actually looking younger, then yeas my skin and face looks and feels way better.

----------


## tedwuji

> oh yeah i bet you did reverse ageing too ? please.. just dont.. go home and take fin..


 Holla

----------


## Hairismylife

> I went back to basics.
> Some of us need more of specific nutrients, and the outcome is naturally the hair.
> It´s easy to dismiss natural ingredients, since nowadays they come in pill form and it´s not nearly the same.
> 
> You cannot fool nature, and it sure proves you wrong all the time, and the same goes with synthetic pills since your body docent know how to handle it.
> A simple spinach leave has way more complexity than a so called biotin pill due to co-enzymes, since you cannot put anything in a minimal form.
> 
> You can label whatever pill with all amazing nutrients, but your body docent know how to handle it due to the vital co-factors they lack.
> I managed to regrow my hair by using "growing (living) food" and the same goes to your hair.


 
Your regime?

----------


## Artista

*To everyone here, and please do not accept someones assumptions. 
Always go by facts and true commonsense.*

'Originally Posted by tedwuji View Post'
"Bamboozled"

*Pixels positing:*
*"OMG so true. So much noise so little detail.*
[*I]Arista how can you tell what is graft survival from Pilofocus vs what is minoxidil or propecia.
I'll keep asking until you provide a simple answer"* [/I]

First of all, 
There will be details in regards to photographs once my wife and I take those pictures and post them here.
Pixels, your question,
 "Arista how can you tell what is graft survival from Pilofocus vs what is minoxidil or propecia"
I really would not know exactly what that would be.
*I do KNOW that I SEE very good IMPROVEMENTS to my scalp now.*
3 years ago now I started on Finasteride. I have been seeing positive improvements to my scalp months later after starting on it.
Of course it has NOT been a full head of hair,
*BUT there has been ongoing  improvements.* 
I had posted 'before and after' photos of my hairline.* Members that had seen that AGREED with me*.
Now, in regards to *my FUEs and my use of Minoxidil...*.
*There IS more decent improvements happening now to my scalp*.
*Being that it takes many many months before you start to see a* *GOOD change* *to your scalp due to* *FUEs*,  Im sure that minoxidil has been helping.
Of course *like Finasteride*, there is NOT a full head of hair created for me, there ARE ongoing improvements happening though,, and i am ACCEPTING of that !!
*The 'Pilofocus' Phase Testing has nothing to do with what we are talking about right now.*
To everyone here, (not just Pixels-lol)
*DO NOT make assumptions about anything in life.
No reason to do that to yourself.*

Next month my wife and I WILL post photos of my hairline, before and after!!
*Of course, it will still be an ONGOING improvement to my hair. *

----------


## Artista

*Have a good week everyone!!*

----------


## Javert

> *Have a good week everyone!!*


 Hey my bro! How's it going?

----------


## Artista

Hi Javert!! 
I'm at my regular job right now but I will respond right now.
My hair Improvements are still ongoing. Again, after doing my morning showers, I see such a good change happening!!
I can't wait to see how my scalp looks in August being the Dr. Wesley did 500+ FUE grafts for me.
It was his way of THANKING me for being a patient in his 3rd Pilofocus phase testing !!
He is still morning on other phase test patients right now!!

----------


## Artista

Sorry everyone.
When Im at my regular job, I sometimes would use my iPhone to respond here. 
Unfortunately, I have limited time to respond and to verify my words! 
So I will now update this last posting of mine!
*"I can't wait to see just how my scalp looks in August being that Dr. Wesley did those 
500+ FUE grafts FOR me back in November 2015. 
It was his way of THANKING me for being a patient in his 3rd Pilofocus Phase Testing!!
He is, of course,  still WORKING on the other 3rd Phase test patients right now!"*
In November of this year 2016, one year after,
 he will be reviewing my phase tested donor area!!!

----------


## Javert

> Hi Javert!! 
> I'm at my regular job right now but I will respond right now.
> My hair Improvements are still ongoing. Again, after doing my morning showers, I see such a good change happening!!
> I can't wait to see how my scalp looks in August being the Dr. Wesley did 500+ FUE grafts for me.
> It was his way of THANKING me for being a patient in his 3rd Pilofocus phase testing !!
> He is still morning on other phase test patients right now!!


 That's awesome man! Regeneration seems really promising. Can't wait to see the outcome. Post photos when you can!  :Smile:

----------


## Tomtom21

> *Hello everyone!!* 
> 
> *My wife and I returned home yesterday from Dr. Wesley's medical clinic.*
> I was* a patient* in his *3rd Pilofocus Phase Testing* which took a few hours to complete on 11/12/15 and then we had a followup the next morning.
> (his second phase testing (with just a few patients) was more or less because he had to once again update his very important endoscopic tools and instrumentation)
> *That was important.*
> 
> *Now he is onto his 3rd phase testing and Im excited to have been one of his patients. finally.*
> It did not bother me to wait this long.
> ...


 So when will you show us youre results my man... all patiently waiting, but its been a solid amount of time now. Balls in your court

----------


## stayhopeful

Yeah man, Artista, you said you were gonna update us on your donor area by the end of April..... 

I want to get a FUE with rahal or feller but idk whether to wait for Pilofocus.  I want a tremendously thick hairline and donor regeneration and no scars.

----------


## Follisket

> I want a tremendously thick hairline and donor regeneration and no scars.


 Well, if we had that, there wouldn't be a problem to begin with. Ultimately, significant donor regeneration will be the make-or-break for Pilofocus.

----------


## pixels

> Yeah man, Artista, you said you were gonna update us on your donor area by the end of April..... 
> 
> I want to get a FUE with rahal or feller but idk whether to wait for Pilofocus.  I want a tremendously thick hairline and donor regeneration and no scars.


 Sooooo you want a miracle?

----------


## dutchguyhanging

> Sooooo you want a miracle?


 no ... all we want is,  after 50K views on a single thread, a photo.. it has been so long and yo all waiting... but honestly we dont know what are we waiting for... so yes  i want a miracle sort... why? i havent seen a fue thread over 50K views.... is it fair?

----------


## tedwuji

> no ... all we want is,  after 50K views on a single thread, a photo.. it has been so long and yo all waiting... but honestly we dont know what are we waiting for... so yes  i want a miracle sort... why? i havent seen a fue thread over 50K views.... is it fair?


 https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...tment-Protocol

This is what I have done to treat my loss. I may get pilofocus when it comes because as you can see my hair is ok for now.

----------


## stayhopeful

really disappointing.  No update, no information, no nothing

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

Given the pace that updates about pilofocus come at, we can expect photos in maybe late 2018.

----------


## Artista

*Hello Stayhopeful* and *hello AllTheGoodNamesAreTaken*!

*Stayhopeful,* Im sorry that *there are no* *Pilofocus Phase testing updates* as yet.
Dr. Wesley is still working with a few more phase test patients right now.
I know that he is *going well over 21 patients* for this 
3rd phase testing so it certainly will take quite a while for him to finish the 3rd phase testings.
Then it will take quite a while to update all of his patients (including me of course).
It will be a matter of...
#1) seeing just how good the regenerated hairs will be and,,
#2) seeing if the regenerated hairs can be used as grafts as well.

If that turns out to be the CASE then people with a very bald scalp could, over time, have very good hair transplantation WORKS (OVER TIME) *with the use of REGENERATION.*  At this point in time,,no one knows for sure!!

----------


## joachim

guys, don't get your hopes up for the empty promises of pilofocus. yes, regeneration IS possible and was showed already in official studies, but it comes with much thinner diameter which results in weaker hair shafts and less overall visual appearance. thus, it's practically useless. the only positive thing is that it eliminiates the white dots and replaces it with a small slit scar on the back of your head. however, not worth the effort in my opinion. the fact that pilofocus was supposed to be ready in 2015 and still has to go through several testings now, this all just makes it worse. it won't even be ready in 2017 to the mass.
i appreciate all the hard efforts from dr. wesley, but he soon will have to admit that a cosmetically usefull regeneration is not possible.

----------


## Artista

*Joachim hello...you and everyone else here, please consider my response to this posting.*

*1)"..don't get your hopes up for the empty promises of pilofocus."*
*Joachim, there has not been any 'empty promises' made by Dr. Wesley at all.*
_He is a very sincere doctor who is trying his best to make changes._
*He is* *not the type of guy that would ASSUME anything* *or to make false claims.*

*2)"...the fact that pilofocus was supposed to be ready in 2015..."*
*Dr. Wesley NEVER had a statement like that Joachim.* 
*Everyone please realize this as well.*
*
3) "..he soon will have to admit that a cosmetically usefull regeneration is not possible"*
*You are certainly making an assumption about this and please know that I am NOT attacking you on this.*
*I am being very objective right now with you and all else.*
*Making assumptions has nothing to do with any facts as yet.*
That can also make others believe the negativities 
One more thing,,you do not know about the updates that Dr. Wesley has been creating with his Pilofocus phase test work.
*Im not saying that it WILL come to pass but it just MIGHT!  * 
Dr. Wesley will NOT may assumptions or lie to anyone about what he is doing. 
Joachim,,please remember that I am not attacking you or insulting you,,Im trying to give you the truths here about this.

----------


## Artista

I hope others here read this response. 

*No one here should ever make any negative assumptions about anything*. 
Everyone, *please stay POSITIVE.*

----------


## dutchguyhanging

> I hope others here read this response. 
> 
> *No one here should ever make any negative assumptions about anything*. 
> Everyone, *please stay POSITIVE.*


 Artista, dont get me wrong I am also not attacking you however u also see to be a blind supporter or sort of believer to pilofocus. 
lets be realistic, i see this thread got posts/view over 51K without any single photo evidence. And we also all know that if u choose a good doctor, HT leaves almost no scars. seen it in photos, there you have your PROOF.
I also think like joachim.. even those regenerative hair grow, they wouldnt be visible cosmetically. again no is questioning his sincerity or claims. I believe he is a top notch doctor. I just dont believe the hype in pilofocus.

I was admin, I would just lock this thread until proof shows up. Otherwise everytime when we see this post up, we all come down to see REGENERATION photos. it is even worse for most of us.. just let it go... do not write anything

----------


## Hemo

Artista, why do you bother posting in this thread anymore?  All we want is to see pics, which you said would come late April.  If you're waiting for the okay from Dr. Wesley, just say so, so we can just keep an eye out for his updates instead and just ignore this thread.

----------


## Javert

> I hope others here read this response. 
> 
> *No one here should ever make any negative assumptions about anything*. 
> Everyone, *please stay POSITIVE.*


 Hey my bro! How's it going?

----------


## FearTheLoss

Artista do we have any idea of when Dr. Wesley is going to make this publicly available in his office?

----------


## dm90

I have a hard time stomaching why someone as innovated as Dr.  Wesley is underfire because the whole "regeneration" issue.  He's clearly a passionate practitioner whose extremely innovative.  I know there is so much mental exhaustion that comes with this progressive condition, but seriously a basically scarless procedure that yields FUT results?  Thats absolutely incredible.  I appreciate you Dr. Wesley, keep up the good work.

----------


## Follisket

Absent significant donor regeneration, this (along with traditional hair transplants) remains an unviable option for most. No one's under fire, we just can't pretend we're any closer to really fixing our hair loss with this. 
I certainly appreciate his efforts, though.

----------


## censur

Any updates on this?

I am basically just sitting and waiting until we can confirm or deny some kind of donor regeneration from this procedure. Until that I am too afraid of going ahead with another regular FUE because of the risk of finally depleting my donor.

----------


## hardick

> Any updates on this?
> 
> I am basically just sitting and waiting until we can confirm or deny some kind of donor regeneration from this procedure. Until that I am too afraid of going ahead with another regular FUE because of the risk of finally depleting my donor.


 Presumeably dead. Artista was supposed to post his results two months ago. Another hyped up treatment that has dragged on into more dissapointment. Seriously how much longer can he stall his results? If there was regeneration in the donor there has been ample time for it to grow back!

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

I don't think Artista's updates or lack thereof really have too much to say about whether it works. Wesley wanted to check on progress in what, November? That's ages away.

I don't expect this to regenerate anything by then (or ever) anyway, not sure why a new organ would regrow at the site of some chopped-out tissue seeing as normal scar tissue doesn't develop new follicles... but the lack of any visible evidence for it so far doesn't rule it out for me just yet. With that said, a scarless treatment is an important thing to develop regardless of any regeneration.

----------


## Javert

> I don't think Artista's updates or lack thereof really have too much to say about whether it works. Wesley wanted to check on progress in what, November? That's ages away.
> 
> I don't expect this to regenerate anything by then (or ever) anyway, not sure why a new organ would regrow at the site of some chopped-out tissue seeing as normal scar tissue doesn't develop new follicles... but *the lack of any visible evidence for it so far doesn't rule it out for me just yet. With that said, a scarless treatment is an important thing to develop regardless of any regeneration.*


 Same here. I think there is definitely a chance for regeneration. If not, a scarless procedure would be the next best thing. Take as much as you possibly can from the donor area, grow out the top, buzz the sides and back (seems like a happy medium compared to the alternative). Thickness isn't everything. Coverage is what's most important. Hang in there guys! I'm sure Artista will get back to us (in time) with results that will (hopefully) blow our minds.

----------


## pixels

> Same here. I think there is definitely a chance for regeneration. If not, a scarless procedure would be the next best thing. Take as much as you possibly can from the donor area, grow out the top, buzz the sides and back (seems like a happy medium compared to the alternative). Thickness isn't everything. Coverage is what's most important. Hang in there guys! I'm sure Artista will get back to us (in time) with results that will (hopefully) blow our minds.


 This!

Scarless and fast would be epic. Anybody who doesn't see this as a great step forward really shouldn't have an account on this site yet - they need to hit rock bottom  :Wink:

----------


## censur

So you guys think we will need to wait until November before getting any answers to whether this works or not?
It would be nice of dr Wesley to at least give us some indication if the regeneration is showing potentially positive or negative results. Me and other people are waiting to do our hair transplants just because we want to see if this treatment can offer some kind of regeneration or not first. And it is kind of painful to wait and loose valuable time, even though I try not to think too much about it.

----------


## censur

Artista, anything new?

Will we have to wait until November before hearing anything at all from dr Wesley?
Or perhaps even longer than that?

----------


## Artista

*HELLO Censur and everyone else here!*

First of all, I want to *APOLOGIZE* to you and everyone else here because I have not been on our forum for quite a few months now!! Ive always been on here in the past,_The BTT_, to try to *HELP others using necessary commonsense*. (I do care about others!)
You know how life can be at times...I have had so much to do in my life, very serious things!
The company that i work for was also *VERY busy for the last few months too.*
Another thing, I have had some health issues to contend with as well. Nothing scary!!
  Of course I went to my good doctor last month and everything is A-OK for me now(im getting better). 
*I was feeling bad that i had not been on here, our forum, for so long.*
*The good thing though* is that there are *a few GOOD and HELPFUL members on BTT that try to HELP other members like I do.*
Soon, I will start a quick thread here to let everyone know about my absence.

*To answer your questions Censur,*
This coming *November 2016*, as you probably know, I will be back at 
*Dr. Wesley's Pilofocus Clinic*  for the *updated on this 3rd phase testing*.
Of course, he clinically will be reviewing that nape area of my scalp in which he had surgically 
did the phase testing to see just how good it may be!!
No remember. 
*I THINK* that he might use the *REGENERATED HAIRS at the back of my head* *as grafts* to the front of my scalp area to see just how good it might be,,and also starting up more regeneration hair at the back again to see if that will work once again.
I would imagine that I will be able to let all know about the update sometime after November.  
*Cheers !! *

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

> *HELLO Censur and everyone else here!*
> *I THINK* that he might use the *REGENERATED HAIRS at the back of my head* *as grafts* to the front of my scalp area to see just how good it might be,,and also starting up more regeneration hair at the back again to see if that will work once again.
> *Cheers !! *


 Are you implying here that you already have some indication that regeneration is actually happening?

----------


## Artista

*Hello there AllTheGoodNamesAreTaken*~

First of all, *Dr. Wesley's first Pilofocus phase test results in 45 minute presentation back in 2013 was amazing to witness!!!* 
Have you heard about that?
If not, go back to the beginning of this Thread and read all that I was letting everyone know about.
Spencer Kobren ALSO KNEW that it was amazing to view and he did KNOW that the regeneration did happen BUT no one back then could know how well it would help anyone yet....
Now, as far as my wife and I know, that area of my scalps back-end, in which Dr. Wesley did the phase testing is concerned, we do not see any lose of hair, so more than likely there are 23+ regenerated hairs there! 
*BUT it must be medically confirmed by Dr. Wesley himself.
So, I cannot say for sure exactly how it is.

*

----------


## Artista

Also, *I would NEVER make any assumptions about anything*.
No one should.

----------


## joachim

pfff... still talking about the mysterious presentation from 2013. it's fu**cking 3 years and nothing happened so far. only empty promises, and the same meaningless posts from artista as always.

regarding the regenerated hairs: it could be that they indeed have regenerated themselves to a certain degree.
but what about the diameter of both regenerated parts? as we mentioned many times already, the procedure is useless if it turns out the regenerated hairs diameter is only 70% of the origin.

so if you and dr. wesley want to come up with really big news in november, you better prepare high quality macro pics and document all the necessary details to prove that shit finally. no excuses anymore. you both have played that game for far too long.

i'm already prepared to be dissapointed in november. the concept was doomed to fail from the beginning, whether with Acell or without. it's time to accept that, unless dr. wesley has come up with a genius recipe.

----------


## Hubris

Happy to see you're back Artista. I was worried that perhaps we wouldn't hear anything about Pilofocus ever again.

Joachim, why would a 70% regeneration of the original hairs diameter be useless? Maybe Pilofocus is doomed to fail or maybe it isn't - I don't know. Either way I think we should appreciate any and all research which is being conducted into AGA, as at present our options for treatment are very limited.

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

> *Hello there AllTheGoodNamesAreTaken*~
> 
> First of all, *Dr. Wesley's first Pilofocus phase test results in 45 minute presentation back in 2013 was amazing to witness!!!* 
> Have you heard about that?
> If not, go back to the beginning of this Thread and read all that I was letting everyone know about.
> Spencer Kobren ALSO KNEW that it was amazing to view and he did KNOW that the regeneration did happen BUT no one back then could know how well it would help anyone yet....
> Now, as far as my wife and I know, that area of my scalps back-end, in which Dr. Wesley did the phase testing is concerned, we do not see any lose of hair, so more than likely there are 23+ regenerated hairs there! 
> *BUT it must be medically confirmed by Dr. Wesley himself.
> So, I cannot say for sure exactly how it is.
> ...


 I'm aware that there was talk of it happening in some test that Wesley did, but I frankly didn't believe it and I hadn't seen (or can't remember seeing) the 2013 presentation. If you've actually got 23+ regenerated hairs then that is quite something. I was not expecting that. Fingers crossed till November then.

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

> Happy to see you're back Artista. I was worried that perhaps we wouldn't hear anything about Pilofocus ever again.
> 
> Joachim, why would a 70% regeneration of the original hairs diameter be useless? Maybe Pilofocus is doomed to fail or maybe it isn't - I don't know. Either way I think we should appreciate any and all research which is being conducted into AGA, as at present our options for treatment are very limited.


 I think if it's a scarless transplant with a higher yield than FUE then it's already guaranteed success. That's great even without regeneration. But 70% shaft diameter regeneration on the back and sides, where density doesn't even really matter compared to the top of the head, would be a very positive thing too.

----------


## Artista

*Hello everyone!*
I have limited time to respond here right now.
I will say this much....

*Dr. Wesley IS a very caring and sincere hairloss Doctor.*
That is why I decided long ago now to become a part of his phase testings.
None of us can know for sure what can happen as yet. 
I cant wait to be back at Dr. Wesley's clinic to see what the results are like.
I spoke with his rep an hour ago.
*ACTUALLY, he is still working on his 3rd phase testings. (of course)*
Dr. Wesley would never make any type assumptions. * He is an HONEST MAN!*
*
I want to say that no one here should make any type of ASSUMPTIONS about this or anything else either.
Especially  NEGATIVE assumptions that I have seen in the past and very recently.*
*Everyone should always stay as POSITIVE as they can be...there is no reason not to.*

I truly HOPE that his phase testing turns out to be a new science for everyone.
I just dont know as yet!! Nether does Dr. Wesley know as yet!!

----------


## barfacan

Pillow focus by 2020.

----------


## stayhopeful

Artista.... 

you claimed on this very thread that you would share your results of your donor back in April... why would you say you are going to do something and get everyone excited and looking forward and never do it, even up until now in August?  

You had the procedure, it's not that hard to check your donor and share some progress.

----------


## Artista

Just got back on here now... (Illinois time 3:00 pm 8/10/16)

*Hello there  Stayhopeful* and I do understand your point and also your question as to why I had not done what I was meaning to do here.

I had very serious things that had to be done in my life, family-wise and HEALTH-wise, also my regular work job has been so very BUSY over the last few months too. 
I had no  real way of getting back onto the BTT forum because I did not have the time to do so.
(I would never lie about this) It is what it is.
Another *SERIOUS THING* that I had to do was to try to HELP a member and a FRIEND of mine from this forum that has been *considering committing SUICIDE due to his depression and his mental ILLNESS!!*
That was so VERY important for me to TRY to help him and now i feel that he may be getting better now, albeit slowly.
I will not mention who he is. The help is ongoing of course and i hope that he becomes better off. I am still a bit worried about him. 
Now, I do have some times now to be back on here but not as much time as i use to before.
Hopefully it will change!!!
I love trying to help others HERE by using commonsense!!
*I will be sending Dr. Wesley my most resent scalp photos along with how my scalp looked back in
 Nov. 2015 when i was there at Dr. Wesley's clinic for the phase testing.
I will ALSO post those photos here for all of you to SEE.*
Tomorrow I have to go back to my regular doctors health clinic to follow up on my health issues.
(I am doing relatively A-OK health-wise, no problems now)  
After my clinic meeting I will post the photos here.

----------


## stayhopeful

we're all looking forward to it Artista

----------


## stayhopeful

Also, why is the pilofocus website hacked with pornographic material?  Unbelievable

----------


## Artista

The hairloss photo is from 2013.
The other photo is from this month August 2016

----------


## Artista

The website was hacked with pornographic material?
I will have to check that out tomorrow.
I WILL CALL Dr. Wesley's office tomorrow to find out!!

----------


## Artista

I will be calling *Dr. Wesley's office* this morning in regards to what* 'Stayhopeful'* had posted here yesterday, 
*"Also, why is the pilofocus website hacked with pornographic material? Unbelievable"*

*I will post here what was told to me.*

----------


## Artista

*Hello everybody!*

In regards to the 2 photos that I had posted yesterday, as I have said,
the first photo was from* August of 2013.*
The second photo is from *August of this year,2016!*

I never focus too much on my hairloss from the past so when I opened up my 
"Hair-Loss folder" to add the new 2016 photos into the folder and to compare it with my past photos,
I was somewhat surprised as to just how much hairloss I actually did have back then-wow-lol.
*
(thats because I would NOT ALLOW my hairloss to ruin my life)*

Of course, I do not have a full head of hair to this day but *I accept it for what it is*.
Those *500+ grafts are still on going of course*,,,
*more than likely my scalp will show so much more IMPROVEMENTS later this year, thankfully.*


I took approx 6 photos of my hair from the last 2 weeks so that I could *email them out to Dr. Wesley's Pilofocus Clinic because he needs to see the updates on these grafts he did for me as a way of thanking me for being his phase test patient!*!
(that is what he has been doing for all the phase test patients) 

Sorry but I forgot to have my wife view and photograph the area of my nape that was 
phase tested!  

Eventually, we will do that. We have both looked at that nape area recently and we did NOT SEE any missing hairs. Of course, we could not know for sure what the specifics are. *Dr.Carlos Wesley WILL confirm that in November!!* 
Everyone, stay POSITIVE.  Soon,I will be coming back on to this forum  more often only to try to HELP others here with commonsense ,, 
*especially the very YOUNG!!*
*Have a good day all!* Let me know what you think about the photos I just posted here for you all.

----------


## FearTheLoss

Looks very good! You've come a long way already Artista. Is Dr. Wesley doing another phase of testing? When is pilofocus going to be available to public?

----------


## Artista

*Hello  FearTheLoss !!*
*THANK YOU so much for your response to my 'before and after' hair photos!*  
As I had said, my *hair improvements are ongoing* so,more than likely, my scalp will look a good percentage better later this year. Thank again Fear'!!
I am glad to finally be back on to our *BTT forum*.
I still do have so much to do work-wise and family importance-wise but i will try to be here more often in the next month.
To answer your questions FearTheLoss:
*"Is Dr. Wesley doing another phase of testing?"*
I was the second patient of* Dr. Wesley's 3rd Pilofocus phase testing* BUT *the 3rd phase testings are still ongoing.* 
I spoke to his rep a few days ago to find that out. I thought that he may have been done with his 3rd phase testing by now  but he is not. I will find out the details later on.

*"When is pilofocus going to be available to public?"* 
Sorry but I have no way of knowing right now, I would imagine that when I am back to his Pilofous Clinic this coming November 2016, I will be updated on what will maybe happening in the future.

One more thing, *Dr. Wesley's regular 'Pilofocus Hair transplantation Service'*  has been available for a long time now.
His hair grafting is so VERY GOOD.
*Hopefully his phase testing will turn out to be a 'new-science' for all of us,,men and women alike!!*

----------


## Artista

I hope everybody here is doing *relatively GOOD* regardless of any type of hairloss that you all might have.
*Stay positive everyone!! *  (there is no reason not to, things can be fixed)

----------


## Hemo

Any way you can take some clearer pics?  Looks pretty good for only about 500 grafts.  

When can we expect pics of the donor region?  Thanks for posting.

----------


## Artista

*Hi there Hemo!* Thank you for your response from yesterday.

When my wife and I have the time to actually take better photographs of my scalp, we will do that.
The fact is that we both have been quite busy.
Hemo's question:*
"When can we expect pics of the donor region?"*
When we have the time, we certainly will take proper photos of the *phase tested area*!!

I will hopefully speak with Dr. Wesley this month to see if I can once again view his first 
45 minute Pilofocus Phase Test review ! It was FACTUALLY an amazing thing to see.
 I would hope that others can finally  see it too.

I just looked at the 2 photos that I had posted here....wow! I really like whats happening to my scalp!!

----------


## Artista

*I hope that everyone here on BTT is doing relatively good.* 

(I am writing a side-note here on an important point for everyone). 

Please realize that *none of us should ever ALLOW* any type of hairloss *to infringe* upon our lives 
or *to cause depression and worry!*
All things can be improved in different ways but more importantly,
* ACCEPTANCE is key to keeping our lives positive and healthy! * 

Keep this in mind everyone. 
*Especially the very young here*. Of course, there are a percentage of people on here that do not allow their hairloss to seriously effect them BUT they (like myself) are here to see what can be done to *POSSIBLY help to improve/fix their hairloss* if its possible.
*Have a good day all!!!!*

----------


## Artista

Im glad to be back on here even though I do not have as much time to stay on here as I used to.
Eventually, I will be back on here more often like before.
*As i have said many times, I am on here to try to help others, especially the very young, by using commonsense and also with positive smart ideas to help others to become and stay positive.*

----------


## Slam1523

> Im glad to be back on here even though I do not have as much time to stay on here as I used to.
> Eventually, I will be back on here more often like before.
> *As i have said many times, I am on here to try to help others, especially the very young, by using commonsense and also with positive smart ideas to help others to become and stay positive.*


 
Thanks

----------


## Artista

*Oh HELLO  Slam1523 and thank you!!*
I just happened to be at my computer just now and i saw your response here from 7+ minutes ago ,
 thank you !

My hair is slowly looking much better now. I am glad to experience this. *
I really hope that the phase testing will turn out to be a 'Game-Changer' for all of 'us'!! 
*

----------


## barfacan

A parody of himself.

----------


## Artista

*Barfacan*, What did you mean by saying this?

*" A parody of himself."*

----------


## FearTheLoss

Artista, is there any news on Dr. Wesley letting us all see the original presentation you and spencer saw that showed donor regeneration?

----------


## Artista

*Hi there FearTheLoss !* Glad to hear from you.
I still have not heard back from Dr. Wesley  yet.
I know just how busy he is most of the time. *He IS a very sincere doctor!* 
*Eventually, I WILL hear back from him on my questions and also his responses to my photos that I had sent to him at his Clinic and I will let all of you know.*
On a side note:
*Barfacan* has not yet answered my question to him about what he had said recently-lol.

----------


## stayhopeful

Hey Artisia, thanks for involving us.  I am a young sufferer as you know (25) 

I think regeneration is extremely cool.

But EQUALLY important is transplant density.  

I think we all want 100% natural density at the hairline or at least as close to it as possible.  

Isn't pilofocus supposed to deliver FUT type results or better?  I am very interested in this prospect of better visuals results due to increased density.

----------


## Artista

*Hello again Stayhopeful !*
Hopefully, hair regeneration finally turns out to be a new science for helping people with hairloss.
I dont know when Dr. Wesley will be done with this 3rd phase testings yet.
*Dr. Wesley does like the use of FUE hair transplants*. 
I do not know just how much Dr. Wesley would use FUT transplants. Ill call then today and ask.
My FUE transplanted hairs are showing so much improvements... of course it is ongoing.  
*Yes, 'transplant density' is equally important too.
I agree Stay'!!
*
*One more thing Stay', try not to suffer so much over hairloss.  Suffering/worry/stress etc..can cause much more hairloss for anybody .. Stay positive my friend...all things can be worked out/fixed.

*

----------


## Artista

*Hello everyone!!* I called into Spencer's Live Show yesterday....

----------


## FearTheLoss

Artista, any news yet if we can see that original powerpoint? Also, could you ask Dr. Wesley for an idea of when Pilofocus will be used daily in his practice?

----------


## Artista

*HELLO FearTheLoss! Hope you are doing well. (im sure that you ARE!)*

*I had spoken with Dr. Wesley on the phone this past Tuesday (on August 30 2016)*
*to talk about those recent (before and after) hair photos I had sent to him.*

We also spoke about this coming November 2016 to when I will be at his Pilofocus clinic for the update on the Phase Tested donor area at the back of my scalp. 
*Again, my wife and I do not see any missing hairs in that donor area that he performed the phase test at!!*
*More than likely it is full of regenerated hairs!* 
It will be confirmed in November at the Pilofocus clinic along will good photos taken, of course.
*I let Dr. Wesley know that the BTT members do want to see that* 
*original First Phase Tested PowerPoint 45 minute presentation* and that I certainly do want to see that first phase test presentation again too.

*FearTheLoss, Dr. Wesley said that it IS available to see at his Pilofocus website.* 
I will go to his website today because I would love to see all of that  again.  
(Spencer Kobren show see it again too) http://www.drcarloswesley.com/

Cheers to everyone here!!

----------


## Artista

*Today is America's September 5th holiday.....*
* 'Labor Day' in the United States!*

*It is a public holiday celebration*. 
*It honors the American labor movement and the contributions that workers 
have made to the strength, prosperity, and well-being of the country.*
*
Cheers to everyone once again!!*

----------


## FearTheLoss

> *HELLO FearTheLoss! Hope you are doing well. (im sure that you ARE!)*
> 
> *I had spoken with Dr. Wesley on the phone this past Tuesday (on August 30 2016)*
> *to talk about those recent (before and after) hair photos I had sent to him.*
> 
> We also spoke about this coming November 2016 to when I will be at his Pilofocus clinic for the update on the Phase Tested donor area at the back of my scalp. 
> *Again, my wife and I do not see any missing hairs in that donor area that he performed the phase test at!!*
> *More than likely it is full of regenerated hairs!* 
> It will be confirmed in November at the Pilofocus clinic along will good photos taken, of course.
> ...


 
That one is the original one? Doesn't seem like it

----------


## Artista

*HI Fear'* 
*I THINK* what Dr. Wesley had done was to apply a percentage of the info' from the original 45 minute PowerPoint presentation, *maybe not the original full 45 minute PowerPoint info.*
I have not looked into it yet. 
I would think that he would have posted those great 1st phase pictures on his website too.
*I will speak with him this week to find the specifics.*

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

> *HELLO FearTheLoss! Hope you are doing well. (im sure that you ARE!)*
> 
> *I had spoken with Dr. Wesley on the phone this past Tuesday (on August 30 2016)*
> *to talk about those recent (before and after) hair photos I had sent to him.*
> 
> We also spoke about this coming November 2016 to when I will be at his Pilofocus clinic for the update on the Phase Tested donor area at the back of my scalp. 
> *Again, my wife and I do not see any missing hairs in that donor area that he performed the phase test at!!*
> *More than likely it is full of regenerated hairs!* 
> It will be confirmed in November at the Pilofocus clinic along will good photos taken, of course.
> ...


 

What percentage of the follicles that you've had removed from the donor area would you estimate have regenerated (ie. is it visibly less dense than surrounding areas)? 

And are these supposedly regenerated hairs looking like the same quality (ie. thickness, pigment etc.) as your normal hair?

----------


## Artista

*Hi there  'AllTheGoodNamesAreTakenallTheGoodNamesAreTaken'*

My wife and I have not yet taken any time out to focus directly on my phase tested donor area and take pictures  yet.
When looking at it, my wife does not see any loss in my donor area. When I touch that area I do not feel any missing hairs either. 
It feels so full!!
Of course, Dr. Wesley will be the one to review it. He does have all the photos of my scalp areas before, during and after his phase testing and the 500+ grafts.

----------


## stayhopeful

This could be the exact breakthrough we all needed.

Given that donor hair regeneration is a real possibility, I assume that the ability to 'dense pack' the hairline of younger folks could be extended from current techniques.  

Which leaves me to my biggest question.  Artista thank you so much for sharing your information, I have been following you closely for over a year.  Can you PLEASE ask Dr. W about the possibility of using Pilofocus for DENSE PACKING the hairline.  Can Pilofocus grafts be implanted as thick as current FUT techniques or even better?  How many grafts per cm2 can be transplanted with Pilofocus?  

If you have any information about the potential for hairline dense packing with Pilofocus, please, please let me know.

The loss is really killing me deeply.

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

> *Hi there  'AllTheGoodNamesAreTakenallTheGoodNamesAreTaken'*
> 
> My wife and I have not yet taken any time out to focus directly on my phase tested donor area and take pictures  yet.
> When looking at it, my wife does not see any loss in my donor area. When I touch that area I do not feel any missing hairs either. 
> It feels so full!!
> Of course, Dr. Wesley will be the one to review it. He does have all the photos of my scalp areas before, during and after his phase testing and the 500+ grafts.


 When Wesley extracted those follicles did he take the entire follicle or was there any part of it left behind?

----------


## Artista

*Hey Stayhopeful, hello again!*
You said: "The loss is really killing me deeply". 
I hope that you can understand that *you should not ALLOW any type of hairloss to affect you in that negative way.* All things in life can be improved. 
*Stay positive my friend*...being saddened,worried, stressed out, *WILL* cause more issues to your hairline and eventually to your health too.
*All things can be fixed in different ways. Again, stay POSITIVE...ok??*

----------


## stayhopeful

What about the density Artista?

----------


## Artista

*Hi again AllTheGoodNamesAreTaken!*

I am not sure as yet. I cant remember the specifics of Dr. Wesley's follicle removals at the donor area.  
I WILL write to him on this. I will let you know as soon as I find out.
Thanks my friend!!

----------


## Artista

*Stayhopeful, I will find out when I am back at his clinic this coming November!* 
My friend, please try to stay positive ,,OK?

----------


## kelleygarvey

Nice... you went from a bald guy from the 1980's to a rock star from that time frame who is starting to lose ground in the early 90'stages.  You are trending well...

----------


## tedwuji

> *Hi again AllTheGoodNamesAreTaken!*
> 
> I am not sure as yet. I cant remember the specifics of Dr. Wesley's follicle removals at the donor area.  
> I WILL write to him on this. I will let you know as soon as I find out.
> Thanks my friend!!


 did u write?

----------


## scar d

November is coming, will Artista come up with more excuses for not showing pictures of his results. I think there has been plenty of time to know if there is donor regeneration. No more excuses this is getting old.

----------


## luca10

Artista, you are going to shave the hair for photos?

----------


## tedwuji

November.

----------


## k9gatton

> Eventually there WILL be (before and after) photos shown. 
> You must keep in mind that my phase testing just happened this past Thursday, Nov. 12th 2015.
> Of course, Dr. Wesley took many photos of all my scalp areas prior to and then after the medical work.
> Here at home now, I am doing all the necessary things needed , medically speaking, to take care of my donor areas, the endoscopic area and the grafts.


 Is this like Replica, and what is going to be in Japan in 2020 (hopefully?).

----------


## scar d

Artista has left the building. Another fail!

----------


## tedwuji

November.

----------


## robincurtz

Friends,
                I knew that its not gonna work! Only propecia or dutasteride can help up to the limited extent. For those who are balding now pls don't be optimistic. Something would be available at least after 15 years from now.

----------


## stayhopeful

Artista is a scam artist.  He's been lying for months now about when he'd share more info. Lie after lie.  Unsurprising

----------


## tedwuji

November.

----------


## Javert

Artista, how's it going my bro? Can't wait to see your results!

----------


## FearTheLoss

It's been just over a year since the phase testing procedure was performed on Artista..can't wait to hear back soon!

----------


## tedwuji

Headed past the middle of November.

----------


## Breaking Bald

Towards the end of Nov and **** all...because Artista is full of shit!

----------


## tedwuji

I am sure the good doctor or our dear friend Artista will be providing us with an update momentarily...

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

Is there any incentive to lie about this?

----------


## tedwuji

> Is there any incentive to lie about this?


 Count the number of views and look at the threads title. Keep in mind this a site for men suffering hairloss. I think they got the doctors name out there to an appropriate audience pretty well. Also this isnt the only thread. New ones have been spammed since 2013.

----------


## long4hair

Arista will get back to us when he can guys. Please be patient without being rude.

----------


## tedwuji

Just stating facts. The hair docs name has been heavily publicized on the hairloss site. There is mponetary incentive to do so, objectively speaking.

----------


## long4hair

> I have to be honest, I don't know what you're trying to get at here. I think Hairismylife was asking, how will you be able to tell whether regrowth was caused by Pilofocus or Minoxidil?


 If Arista's donor area regenerates all of the extracted hairs then that would have to be Pilofocus regeration because minoxidil is not going to regrow full thickness follicles/hairs where the follicle was extracted.

----------


## tedwuji

> If Arista's donor area regenerates all of the extracted hairs then that would have to be Pilofocus regeration because minoxidil is not going to regrow full thickness follicles/hairs where the follicle was extracted.


 Its been a year. He would know by now if he had regrowth. If he did i am sure there would be some advertising. Hed probably be the headliner on the TBT radio show.

----------


## long4hair

> Just stating facts. The hair docs name has been heavily publicized on the hairloss site. There is mponetary incentive to do so, objectively speaking.


 
There have been some really inappropriate comments here as of late. One poster accuses Arista of "coming up with excuses", another poster calls him a "scam artist" and accuses him of "lie after lie", and another poster says Arista is "full of sh!t". This is very rude. He's a nice guy so he'll update us in spite of these rude insults but I wouldn't blame him if he didn't. 

Maybe they're still doing some hair counts or something. Information collection and compilation for the FDA doesn't always go perfectly according to plan. Try to be patient.

----------


## long4hair

> Its been a year. He would know by now if he had regrowth. If he did i am sure there would be some advertising. Hed probably be the headliner on the TBT radio show.


 The FDA has a lot to say when it comes to what you can say and when you can say it.

----------


## tedwuji

> There have been some really inappropriate comments here as of late. One poster accuses Arista of "coming up with excuses", another poster calls him a "scam artist" and accuses him of "lie after lie", and another poster says Arista is "full of sh!t". This is very rude. He's a nice guy so he'll update us in spite of these rude insults but I wouldn't blame him if he didn't. 
> 
> Maybe they're still doing some hair counts or something. Information collection and compilation for the FDA doesn't always go perfectly according to plan. Try to be patient.


 I haven't called him anything. I simply noted this whole thing is good publicity in the correct place for the doctor involved.

----------


## scar d

I agree with Ted. Artista has hyped this up and now is to wont post his results. Probably not what he expected. Pilowfocus is dead. The doctor who is doing Pilowfocus seems to have plenty of time to posts so called results from his PRP treatments. Move on guys hopefully Dr Tsuji from Japan can come up with the goods.

----------


## tedwuji

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...-here-again%21

----------


## tedwuji

> https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...-here-again%21


 
It appears Artista is updating people in a different section of the forum (as if we don't have enough pilofocus threads).

----------


## long4hair

> I agree with Ted. Artista has hyped this up and now is to wont post his results. Probably not what he expected. Pilowfocus is dead. The doctor who is doing Pilowfocus seems to have plenty of time to posts so called results from his PRP treatments. Move on guys hopefully Dr Tsuji from Japan can come up with the goods.


 Give me a break.

----------


## tedwuji

> yeah man. see yo r tight with Doc.. howcome we know u aint sugarcoat stuff... before photos now... pls


 https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...-here-again%21

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...ight=pilofocus

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...ight=pilofocus

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...ight=pilofocus

----------


## tedwuji

hmm.

----------


## tedwuji

> Give me a break.


 How about you and your two-day-old account with 4 posts give me a break. troll.

----------


## tedwuji

November comes to a close...

----------


## tedwuji

> *Hello everyone!!* 
> 
> *My wife and I returned home yesterday from Dr. Wesley's medical clinic.*
> I was* a patient* in his *3rd Pilofocus Phase Testing* which took a few hours to complete on *11/12/15* and then we had a followup the next morning.
> (his second phase testing (with just a few patients) was more or less because he had to once again update his very important endoscopic tools and instrumentation)
> *That was important.*
> 
> *Now he is onto his 3rd phase testing and Im excited to have been one of his patients. finally.*
> It did not bother me to wait this long.
> ...


 Over one year of time has passed since *11/12/2015*.

Regrowth of donor hair (regen) would have became evident at what, 3 months maybe? certainly by 6, no? ok so then 9 months. Well, It's been over 12. You really have no idea if the hair regrew or not? Come on spill it. Stop spamming new threads and polluting the forum, just tell us what happened here. I want to know. We want to know.

----------


## tedwuji

And I also have this to reply with (for the sake of coherence and continuity).

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...416#post243416

----------


## Breaking Bald

+11111111111111111111111111111111

He just comes back with a brief vague announcement and disappears ignoring anyone's concerns or questions. It's been over a year for god sake!

----------


## tedwuji

> +11111111111111111111111111111111
> 
> He just comes back with a brief vague announcement and disappears ignoring anyone's concerns or questions. It's been over a year for god sake!


 Check his new thread linked above.

----------


## tedwuji

> +11111111111111111111111111111111
> 
> He just comes back with a brief vague announcement and disappears ignoring anyone's concerns or questions. It's been over a year for god sake!


 love the avatar, what a great tv show.

----------


## Cookieboy

Hey, can we some photos of the work?

----------


## Breaking Bald

It's been over a year! What are the findings? You should know by now if there has been regeneration or not...you said you were going to Dr Wesley at the end of November, it's now December for god sake!

----------


## tedwuji

> It's been over a year! What are the findings? You should know by now if there has been regeneration or not...you said you were going to Dr Wesley at the end of November, it's now December for god sake!


 You should ask here below. He started a new thread about this topic.

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...-here-again%21

----------


## tedwuji

> Hey, can we some photos of the work?


 You should ask here below. He started a new thread about this topic.

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...-here-again%21

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

So no update and it's *halfway into December now*. I wanted to give him the benefit of the doubt that *Artista* wasn't just another *****ing bullshitter*, but there we go. What I don't know is what he gets out of it.

----------


## tedwuji

> So no update and it's *halfway into December now*. I wanted to give him the benefit of the doubt that *Artista* wasn't just another *****ing bullshitter*, but there we go. What I don't know is what he gets out of it.


 Wesley did work on him. Money exchanged hands. Or didnt. But no need for name calling. Lets remain objective. I agree with u fully however about wanting an update. I encourage you to make an information request on his newest thread about pilofocus titled "HELLO...something, something..." (its linked above for coherence and continuity).

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

> Wesley did work on him. Money exchanged hands. Or didnt. But no need for name calling. Lets remain objective. I agree with u fully however about wanting an update. I encourage you to make an information request on his newest thread about pilofocus titled "HELLO...something, something..." (its linked above for coherence and continuity).


 If I'm wrong I'll apologise but I don't believe anyone is so busy that they they can't take five minutes to post online about some major news. He's certainly had enough spare time to spend hyping it up all these months. It doesn't even sound like it should work anyway.

----------


## tedwuji

> If I'm wrong I'll apologise but I don't believe anyone is so busy that they they can't take five minutes to post online about some major news. He's certainly had enough spare time to spend hyping it up all these months. It doesn't even sound like it should work anyway.


 Post on the other thread to further draw attention to the phenomenon occuring with all this.

This one has been abandoned for the one linked above where he has recently spoken about PiloFocus.

----------


## long4hair

> So no update and it's *halfway into December now*. I wanted to give him the benefit of the doubt that *Artista* wasn't just another *****ing bullshitter*, but there we go. What I don't know is what he gets out of it.


 Rude

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

> Rude


 I couldn't give a bollock at this point. He's the one who's made promise after promise and failed to deliver, not me.

----------


## scar d

Perhaps Spencer could interview Dr Wesley or Artista about progress with pilowfocus? I think if there was positive news we would know about it unfortunately.  I think it failed to deliver IMHO.

----------


## barfacan

I wonder if artista speaks in a similar way to how he types.

----------


## Artista

*HELLO EVERYONE* and *I TRULY do APOLOGIZE to everyone* for not responding here or trying to HELP others (especially the very young) * on this great forum*!!
*I have been so very BUSY work-wise, family-wise* since the beginning of November and I did have some bad health ISSUES too. 
My health is back to NORMAL,of course, BUT i am STILL truly too busy work-wise for now.
Things will get better hopefully soon and i can be back on BTT all the time as I use to be.

*I still do have everybody's questions and responses on my email BUT I will respond back on all of those in time! I promise that!!
*
To let everybody know,
My wife and I did take photographs of my scalps phase tested donor area that had been used specifically by Dr. Wesley back in November 2015.
I had sent those photos to Dr. Wesley's Pilofocus clinic so that he could see how it is looking.
*My wife and I were both amazed at how it has been looking!!*
Dr. Wesley called me last week on Tuesday (while I was at work of course). 
He was very glad to see how it was looking but of course, I need to get back to his clinic next month (January 2017) so that he can 
*medically VERIFY*  this phase tested area of my scalp.
*Hopefully it turns out to be hair regeneration!!*  
*Dr. Wesley would NEVER assume anything via any photographs...of course.* 
*He truly is an honest and sincere doctor!!*

I will need to get ready for work now...I will send those photos here so that all of you can see it.
*Cheers to ALL!!!*

----------


## tedwuji

> *HELLO EVERYONE* and *I TRULY do APOLOGIZE to everyone* for not responding here or trying to HELP others (especially the very young) * on this great forum*!!
> *I have been so very BUSY work-wise, family-wise* since the beginning of November and I did have some bad health ISSUES too. 
> My health is back to NORMAL,of course, BUT i am STILL truly too busy work-wise for now.
> Things will get better hopefully soon and i can be back on BTT all the time as I use to be.
> 
> *I still do have everybody's questions and responses on my email BUT I will respond back on all of those in time! I promise that!!
> *
> To let everybody know,
> My wife and I did take photographs of my scalps phase tested donor area that had been used specifically by Dr. Wesley back in November 2015.
> ...


 Classic.

----------


## tedwuji

Artista, my friend i am truly happy to hear your health is better than before.

----------


## Artista

*Tedwuji, HELLO AND THANK YOU! My health IS back to normal.* 
I went to my great health doctor last month 2 times.
 (it had nothing to do with hair of course-lol) 

I feel that you do know that i truly am a very sincere member here trying to help others.
*Thanks again Ted'*  ...I unfortunately do have to get going now,,,sorry all.

----------


## tedwuji

> *Tedwuji, HELLO AND THANK YOU! My health IS back to normal.* 
> I went to my great health doctor last month 2 times.
>  (it had nothing to do with hair of course-lol) 
> 
> I feel that you do know that i truly am a very sincere member here trying to help others.
> *Thanks again Ted'*  ...I unfortunately do have to get going now,,,sorry all.


 We know you are not a bad guy, Artista. We are just waiting for Wesley to release data and u had us believe it would come by November. That is when you originally had scheduled the meeting to formally check this, right? Scrolling back in this very thread seems to confirm it...

----------


## long4hair

Why are we even thinking there's  a chance of quality regeneration with Pilofocus?

There have already been attempts to achieve regeneration and so far the results have always been that the regenerated donor hair has always been thinner than the original hair. Also, the hair that is implanted in the recipient area is also thinner. It always happens.

So why would anyone expect the donor regeneration with Pilofocus to be any better? Why would anyone expect full-thickness quality hairs to regenerate with Pilofocus?

----------


## tedwuji

> Why are we even thinking there's  a chance of quality regeneration with Pilofocus?
> 
> There have already been attempts to achieve regeneration and so far the results have always been that the regenerated donor hair has always been thinner than the original hair. Also, the hair that is implanted in the recipient area is also thinner. It always happens.
> 
> So why would anyone expect the donor regeneration with Pilofocus to be any better? Why would anyone expect full-thickness quality hairs to regenerate with Pilofocus?


 I dont.

I am just hoping i can get a scarless procedure.

----------


## Breaking Bald

So January now...?? I don't understand, it's been over a year. You should have been able to tell if there was any regeneration some time ago...

----------


## tedwuji

> So January now...?? I don't understand, it's been over a year. You should have been able to tell if there was any regeneration some time ago...


 I would assume after a scenario this prolonged that no news could only be bad news...

----------


## long4hair

> I would assume after a scenario this prolonged that no news could only be bad news...


 
Why would "no news is bad news" apply in this situation. I think it's just as likely that the news is good news and maybe the delay could be because the doctor wants to re-check the results to be sure before he makes a public announcement.

----------


## robincurtz

I believe that Artisa is buying time.

----------


## tedwuji

> Why would "no news is bad news" apply in this situation. I think it's just as likely that the news is good news and maybe the delay could be because the doctor wants to re-check the results to be sure before he makes a public announcement.


 Hair doesn't take 15 months to grow.

----------


## tedwuji

> I believe that Artisa is buying time.


 I dunno what he is doing, but we didnt get the update in November that we expected. 

The new timeline appears to be January now though. And I am a patient man so lets see what happens this January.

----------


## tedwuji

> So January now...?? I don't understand, it's been over a year. You should have been able to tell if there was any regeneration some time ago...


 This is exactly why I think no news could only be bad news (specifically in terms of regeneration which is what's being referenced by BB).

The idea of potentially getting a scarless procedure with Strip-like transection rates is just as good for someone like me, however. 

I am 33 years old and a Norwood 2.5 hairline with no crown loss, 6 years stabilized on finasteride. 

I dont want a scar on my head to thicken up and lower down my hairline 2cm. It just isnt worth it to me as it would remove the option to stop finasteride and shave my head if i wanted to. Or if finasteride simply stopped working and I progressed to a Norwood 4. (Id just buzz it if i ever went past a norwood 3 honestly).

----------


## long4hair

> This is exactly why I think no news could only be bad news (specifically in terms of regeneration which is what's being referenced by BB).
> 
> The idea of potentially getting a scarless procedure with Strip-like transection rates is just as good for someone like me, however. 
> 
> I am 33 years old and a Norwood 2.5 hairline with no crown loss, 6 years stabilized on finasteride. 
> 
> I dont want a scar on my head to thicken up and lower down my hairline 2cm. It just isnt worth it to me as it would remove the option to stop finasteride and shave my head if i wanted to. Or if finasteride simply stopped working and I progressed to a Norwood 4. (Id just buzz it if i ever went past a norwood 3 honestly).


 You and BB could be right. The delay could mean bad news. But BBs complaint that Artista should know by now if there's regeneration is an unfair complaint because Artista has stated that he does think he knows the answer to that question. He said he thinks there is regeneration.

----------


## long4hair

> I dunno what he is doing, but we didnt get the update in November that we expected. 
> 
> The new timeline appears to be January now though. And I am a patient man so lets see what happens this January.


 
I'm confused about something - did Artista see Dr. Wesley in November or not?

----------


## long4hair

> *Tedwuji, HELLO AND THANK YOU! My health IS back to normal.* 
> I went to my great health doctor last month 2 times.
>  (it had nothing to do with hair of course-lol) 
> 
> I feel that you do know that i truly am a very sincere member here trying to help others.
> *Thanks again Ted'*  ...I unfortunately do have to get going now,,,sorry all.


 Artista, did you see Dr. Wesley in November or not?

If you did then of course he inspected your donor area, right?
And if you saw him in November and if he inspected your donor area at that time why does he need to inspect it again in January?

----------


## long4hair

> I believe that Artisa is buying time.


 Why would Artista need to buy time?

----------


## tedwuji

The original date was November. We didn't hear about it.

Fine.

January is coming.

Let's just be patient and see what occurs in January.

I'll be my bottom dollar it's more bullshit though.

Going with my gut. If I am wrong, Great!

----------


## tedwuji

i'll bet my bottom dollar*

----------


## long4hair

> The original date was November. We didn't hear about it.
> 
> Fine.
> 
> January is coming.
> 
> Let's just be patient and see what occurs in January.
> 
> I'll be my bottom dollar it's more bullshit though.
> ...


 Do you know if artista attended the November appointment with Dr. Wesley?

----------


## tedwuji

> Do you know if artista attended the November appointment with Dr. Wesley?


 He didnt give us any info about it and followed up with information about being sick and seeing his doctor twice in November and said it was NOT a hair doc.

It was heavily implied he didnt see Wesley, but I have my reservations about that being fact. I am sure Artista has some strict patient confidentiality agreements in regards to Wesley's proprietary procedure currently in phase testing.

This is all conjecture of course.

----------


## tedwuji

> *Tedwuji, HELLO AND THANK YOU! My health IS back to normal.* 
> I went to my great health doctor last month 2 times.
>  (it had nothing to do with hair of course-lol) 
> 
> I feel that you do know that i truly am a very sincere member here trying to help others.
> *Thanks again Ted'*  ...I unfortunately do have to get going now,,,sorry all.


 So doc 2 times last month (November) but not a hair doc.

----------


## k9gatton

It is probably like Kyroca. They have to split the hair cells.

----------


## long4hair

> So doc 2 times last month (November) but not a hair doc.


 But Artista got his initial Pilofocus treatment in November of 2015 and it's my understanding that he was supposed to be evaluated by Dr. Wesley one year after that initial treatment. If that's correct then he was supposed to see Dr. Wesley in November 2016. 

It seems to me that if Artista was supposed to see Dr. Wesley in November then he would have kept that appointment because he would be dying to know if hes getting regeneration. So if Artista was supposed to see Dr. Wesley in November either he did see him, or else Artista or Dr. Wesley delayed that appointment - moved it out to January. WTF?

----------


## tedwuji

> But Artista got his initial Pilofocus treatment in November of 2015 and it's my understanding that he was supposed to be evaluated by Dr. Wesley one year after that initial treatment. If that's correct then he was supposed to see Dr. Wesley in November 2016. 
> 
> It seems to me that if Artista was supposed to see Dr. Wesley in November then he would have kept that appointment because he would be dying to know if hes getting regeneration. So if Artista was supposed to see Dr. Wesley in November either he did see him, or else Artista or Dr. Wesley delayed that appointment - moved it out to January. WTF?


 Yeah im saying dude got sick and delayed.

----------


## long4hair

> Yeah im saying dude got sick and delayed.


 I can't imagine Artista delaying the November appointment with Dr. Wesley. The appointment was to evaluate for quality donor regeneration. By QUALITY donor regeneration I mean regeneration wherein the harvested and recipient hairs both display full thickness strong terminal hairs rather than weak think hairs. If Pilofocus has achieved that then it's the biggest breakthrough since the first hair transplant because if Pilofocus achieved that then that would result in an unlimited donor supply. I can't imagine Artista missing that appointment unless he was so sick he was in the hospital.

If Pilofocus has achieved quality regeneration then Pilofocus is historically more important than either Rogaine or finasteride. It's historical importance would be 2nd only to the first hair transplant. I simply can't imagine him missing that appointment over a cold or flu.

----------


## tedwuji

> I can't imagine Artista delaying the November appointment with Dr. Wesley. The appointment was to evaluate for quality donor regeneration. By QUALITY donor regeneration I mean regeneration wherein the harvested and recipient hairs both display full thickness strong terminal hairs rather than weak think hairs. If Pilofocus has achieved that then it's the biggest breakthrough since the first hair transplant because if Pilofocus achieved that then that would result in an unlimited donor supply. I can't imagine Artista missing that appointment unless he was so sick he was in the hospital.
> 
> If Pilofocus has achieved quality regeneration then Pilofocus is historically more important than either Rogaine or finasteride. It's historical importance would be 2nd only to the first hair transplant. I simply can't imagine him missing that appointment over a cold or flu.


 He said he went to doc and the doc was not hair related. The facts he stated say he missed the appointment, regardless of what you are imagining.

----------


## long4hair

> He said he went to doc and the doc was not hair related. The facts he stated say he missed the appointment, regardless of what you are imagining.


 Of course it would seem that you're factually correct.

----------


## k9gatton

> +11111111111111111111111111111111
> 
> He just comes back with a brief vague announcement and disappears ignoring anyone's concerns or questions. It's been over a year for god sake!


 

You're so right. What's going on? Enough time already!

----------


## scar d

One of Wesleys reps posted in another thread a day or two ago speaking about the year 2016. No mention of Pilowfocus. Not sure if you can reply to the thread as some of sections of this forum need moderator checking before the post shows up if you get my drift.

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...M.D.-NYC-LA%29

----------


## tedwuji

The new timelime is January 2017.

I was saying 2017 back in May 2015.

Here is to hoping...

----------


## long4hair

> The new timelime is January 2017.
> 
> I was saying 2017 back in May 2015.
> 
> Here is to hoping...


 Are you saying we'll hear from Artista in January or we'll hear from Dr. Wesley in January? 

I'd like to know more information rather than just hearing from Artista about donor regeneration. 

* I would also like to know when will all the studies be done?

* I would also like  to know when Dr. Wesley can start marketing the treatment? 

* Artista says the treatment is in phase 3. Assuming the treatment is in phase 3 studies are these the last studies?

* I would also like to know what Dr. Wesley says about donor regeneration?

----------


## tedwuji

> *HELLO EVERYONE* and *I TRULY do APOLOGIZE to everyone* for not responding here or trying to HELP others (especially the very young) * on this great forum*!!
> *I have been so very BUSY work-wise, family-wise* since the beginning of November and I did have some bad health ISSUES too. 
> My health is back to NORMAL,of course, BUT i am STILL truly too busy work-wise for now.
> Things will get better hopefully soon and i can be back on BTT all the time as I use to be.
> 
> *I still do have everybody's questions and responses on my email BUT I will respond back on all of those in time! I promise that!!
> *
> To let everybody know,
> My wife and I did take photographs of my scalps phase tested donor area that had been used specifically by Dr. Wesley back in November 2015.
> ...


 Artista said he'll get news in January as you can see here and that is when we should know what you are asking and what we are all wondering, long4hair.

----------


## tedwuji

> The new timelime is January 2017.
> 
> I was saying 2017 back in May 2015.
> 
> Here is to hoping...


 https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...copy.../page31

----------


## tedwuji

Pushing into January at full speed...

----------


## garethbale

January will go by and nothing will happen...

----------


## tedwuji

> January will go by and nothing will happen...


 It wouldnt be the first time a proposed deadline was missed.

----------


## tedwuji

January goooooing.

----------


## bornthisway

> .


 No amount of thread bumping is going to provide new information. Even if Artista experienced regeneration there's no guarantee he can share that with us if there is a NDA. Wesley's rep in his year in review thread didn't even mention pilofocus which is not very encouraging. Pilofocus seems cumbersome and potentially more traumatic. If it does work I suspect it's a few years out.

----------


## enterprise951

I send a mail to dr wesley s office asking for the status of the pilofocus procedure, they answered me this:
"_We are doing small sessions of pilofocus- a total of 400-500 grafts of which under 50 are done via the pilfocus method.  This is still part of the study.
I hope this answers your questions_"

----------


## long4hair

In medicines there are 3 phases but I don't know about procedures. Is Pilofocus in the final phase and should the data be sent to the FDA for review and possible approval this year? Or is phase 3 with Pilofocus going to be more years? 

If Pilofocus achieves quality donor regeneration but Wesley is still going to do more years of testing then Wesley's making a mistake because if Pilofocus achieves quality donor regeneration and Wesley can get it to market quickly he could own the market for awhile since Tsuji is going to be in the pipeline awhile. If Dr. Wesley can get a foothold in the market while Tsuji is still in the pipeline then Pilfocus could dominate the market long term because if Pilofocus builds a good reputation for achieving quality donor regeneration it could build a big following of customers. After all, why fly to Asia for Tsuji's hair germ implants if you can stay in USA and have unlimited donor supply (Pilofocus) right here in America?

----------


## tedwuji

Coming and going...

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

> In medicines there are 3 phases but I don't know about procedures. Is Pilofocus in the final phase and should the data be sent to the FDA for review and possible approval this year? Or is phase 3 with Pilofocus going to be more years?


 Nah, pilofocus isn't phase 3 yet. It certainly won't be approved this year if it has to go through 3 trials like drugs do. It'll probably be out before that ****ing liar 'Artista' comes back with more of his bull**** though.

----------


## long4hair

> Nah, pilofocus isn't phase 3 yet. It certainly won't be approved this year if it has to go through 3 trials like drugs do. It'll probably be out before that ****ing liar 'Artista' comes back with more of his bull**** though.


 
Allthegoodnamesaretaken,Here below is a post by Artista that repeatedly states that Pilofocus is in phase 3.


*Dr. Wesley has begun his 3rd 'Pilofocus' Phase Testing- I was finally involved!
Hello everyone!! 

My wife and I returned home yesterday from Dr. Wesley's medical clinic.
I was a patient in his 3rd Pilofocus Phase Testing which took a few hours to complete on 11/12/15 and then we had a followup the next morning.
(his second phase testing (with just a few patients) was more or less because he had to once again update his very important endoscopic tools and instrumentation)
That was important.

Now he is onto his 3rd phase testing and Im excited to have been one of his patients. finally.
It did not bother me to wait this long.
I understood what was needed before he could continue. 
I will add more to this later today,,it is every morning here in Illinois. I wanted to finally let all know about this.
Im hoping for the best for ALL OF US. So is Dr. Wesley!!
*

----------


## tedwuji

> Allthegoodnamesaretaken,Here below is a post by Artista that repeatedly states that Pilofocus is in phase 3.
> 
> 
> *Dr. Wesley has begun his 3rd 'Pilofocus' Phase Testing- I was finally involved!
> Hello everyone!! 
> 
> My wife and I returned home yesterday from Dr. Wesley's medical clinic.
> I was a patient in his 3rd Pilofocus Phase Testing which took a few hours to complete on 11/12/15 and then we had a followup the next morning.
> (his second phase testing (with just a few patients) was more or less because he had to once again update his very important endoscopic tools and instrumentation)
> ...


 Yeah it has been known for some time now that it is phase 3.

----------


## long4hair

> Yeah it has been known for some time now that it is phase 3.


 So if all goes well when should it hit the market?

----------


## Breaking Bald

Over halfway through Jan and no word, so tired of all the promises and lack of information and responses.

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

> Allthegoodnamesaretaken,Here below is a post by Artista that repeatedly states that Pilofocus is in phase 3.
> 
> 
> *Dr. Wesley has begun his 3rd 'Pilofocus' Phase Testing- I was finally involved!
> Hello everyone!! 
> 
> My wife and I returned home yesterday from Dr. Wesley's medical clinic.
> I was a patient in his 3rd Pilofocus Phase Testing which took a few hours to complete on 11/12/15 and then we had a followup the next morning.
> (his second phase testing (with just a few patients) was more or less because he had to once again update his very important endoscopic tools and instrumentation)
> ...


 Ah, yes, he's calling that '3rd phase' testing, but according to wiki's page on clinical trials (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phases...arch#Phase_III) an official 'phase 3' clinical trial sounds like a much larger and more expensive thing than what Wesley is doing. I'm under the impression it's so far just been him tinkering with this device on his own and out of his own pocket. I don't know if something like pilofocus has to go through the standard 3 trial phases before approval for the public though.

----------


## tedwuji

> Ah, yes, he's calling that '3rd phase' testing, but according to wiki's page on clinical trials (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phases...arch#Phase_III) an official 'phase 3' clinical trial sounds like a much larger and more expensive thing than what Wesley is doing. I'm under the impression it's so far just been him tinkering with this device on his own and out of his own pocket. I don't know if something like pilofocus has to go through the standard 3 trial phases before approval for the public though.


 Probably true.

----------


## tedwuji

> So if all goes well when should it hit the market?


 Thats the whole point. We dont know when or if it will be available.

----------


## long4hair

> Thats the whole point. We dont know when or if it will be available.


 
Wikipedia is not a good source in this matter because it says that treatments have to go through two phase 3 studies and that's bs. Hair loss treatments have not been going through two phase 3 studies. They've been going through one phase 3 study. That aside, perhaps *large*studies with many people are only required in the case of pills or elixirs because it would not be as expensive to have large phase 3 studies for pills and elixirs. But in the case of procedures the FDA might require smaller studies because procedures can be very expensive. 

I do not trust Wikipedia in this matter.

----------


## long4hair

Regarding FDA trials for new tools and procedures. 

http://ask.metafilter.com/237620/How...ools-evaluated

1. In the above linked information here is a key quote regarding new surgical tools:

*
"Compared to drugs, however, devices generally have much, much smaller sample sizes because the target patient population is usually not as large, and gathering more patients is not realistic."*

2. In the above linked information here is a key quote about new procedures:

*"As far as surgical procedures go, FDA wipes it's hands clean and considers these procedures "practice of medicine." This is a good thing as far as I'm concerned, because oftentimes doctors and surgeons don't have to be worried about liability when they're doing something for a patient that they consider to be best practice."*


I'm not sure if the above information comes from people who know what they're talking about or if it's just postings by some JowBlows. The information in the above link could be accurate but I'm not sure about that.

----------


## long4hair

Below is more info I just found about clinical trials for new tools and procedures. And this information looks reliable. 

https://books.google.com/books?id=MZ...res%3F&f=false



The above link also indicates that the FDA does not actually regulate new procedures although it does regulate new tools.

Based on the information I've read tonight, which I've provided links to for everyone else here, I believe that this trial that Dr. Wesley is  doing now is probably the last trial, or at most there could be one more. I think Dr. Wesley would make a mistake if he does more trials than needed because if he can produce quality donor regeneration he should get his new treatment to market asap so he can seize control of the market and allow his new treatment to build a reputation for quality donor regeneration while other researchers are still stuck in clinical trials.

----------


## tedwuji

> *HELLO EVERYONE* and *I TRULY do APOLOGIZE to everyone* for not responding here or trying to HELP others (especially the very young) * on this great forum*!!
> *I have been so very BUSY work-wise, family-wise* since the beginning of November and I did have some bad health ISSUES too. 
> My health is back to NORMAL,of course, BUT i am STILL truly too busy work-wise for now.
> Things will get better hopefully soon and i can be back on BTT all the time as I use to be.
> 
> *I still do have everybody's questions and responses on my email BUT I will respond back on all of those in time! I promise that!!
> *
> To let everybody know,
> My wife and I did take photographs of my scalps phase tested donor area that had been used specifically by Dr. Wesley back in November 2015.
> ...


 Where are the *photos*?

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

There will be no photos, there is no regeneration, I'll be surprised if this arsehole has even been within a thousand miles of Wesley's clinic.

----------


## tedwuji

> There will be no photos, there is no regeneration, I'll be surprised if this arsehole has even been within a thousand miles of Wesley's clinic.


 Harsh.

----------


## long4hair

January's almost over.

----------


## tedwuji

> January's almost over.


 Trump's hair could benefit from PiloFocus.

----------


## long4hair

There's only one more week in January.

----------


## Artista

*HELLO everyone!* (im sorry that I have been gone for a while!)
I have to go to work now but I want to say here that next month, February2017,( maybe March 2017)
*I WILL finally be back to Dr. Wesley's Pilofocus Clinic for the updates.* 
I must get going now BUT tomorrow* I WILL* show you all my phase tested photos from November 2016!! Cheers all.

----------


## skyguy

> *HELLO everyone!* (im sorry that I have been gone for a while!)
> I have to go to work now but I want to say here that next month, February2017,( maybe March 2017)
> *I WILL finally be back to Dr. Wesley's Pilofocus Clinic for the updates.* 
> I must get going now BUT tomorrow* I WILL* show you all my phase tested photos from November 2016!! Cheers all.


 seriously, a guy named suicide gave up on you and your pilofocus thing and was about to suicide.
we are glad that you are back and you are definitely in a positive mood.
my question - do you think that this treatment is as effective as was expected?

----------


## long4hair

> *HELLO everyone!* (im sorry that I have been gone for a while!)
> I have to go to work now but I want to say here that next month, February2017,( maybe March 2017)
> *I WILL finally be back to Dr. Wesley's Pilofocus Clinic for the updates.* 
> I must get going now BUT tomorrow* I WILL* show you all my phase tested photos from November 2016!! Cheers all.


 Didn't you say you were going to see Dr. Wesley again in January?

----------


## Artista

I'm at work right now but I did see this response on my iPhone !
I can't wait until I read about that person that you spoke of!!! Cheers Skyguy

----------


## Artista

I wanted to be there this month but because of my work schedules and health issues, I couldn't go.  I promise you all that I will be at Dr. Wesley's clinic next month or the 3rd month.

----------


## long4hair

> I wanted to be there this month but because of my work schedules and health issues, I couldn't go.  I promise you all that I will be at Dr. Wesley's clinic next month or the 3rd month.


 
Artista, I've given people a hard time because they were disrespectful and rude to you. They said that you were stringing them along for some unknown nefarious purpose. I still think that they should not be rude or impolite to you so don't think that I think it's OK for people to be rude to you, say disrespectful things to you, or say impolite disrespectful things about Dr. Wesley. 

All that having been said, I have to admit that I'm starting to think that the delays are peculiar. You want your hair back the same as the rest of us, and I think that if everything was on the up and up you would not be missing these appointments because you would want to know what's happening on your head.

I'm sorry but I've lost faith that you will keep us updated. And I believe that you know more than what you're telling us. It feels like you're keeping us in the dark about some things. I'm sorry but that's how it feels. It feel kind of suspicious. I'm sorry if this offends you but I have to be honest. You are really letting a lot of people down with these delays and not sharing information. 

Take care.

----------


## Occulus

This makes absolutely no sense - why would it take you two months to find an hour to visit a doctor?  Even exceptionally important, exceptionally busy people could find a free hour on any day of any week.  

You've basically destroyed your credibility on this board; hope it was worth it.

----------


## Artista

HELLO -Long4hair!
I'm still at work  and I don't leave until 11 o'clock at night. 
 I'm using my iPhone right now  and I will respond to you when I am on break. 
Everybody , I am a very sincere guy. 
That's why I have been on here in the past to try to HELP others   Especially the very young !!
No worries.

----------


## skyguy

> HELLO -Long4hair!
> I'm still at work  and I don't leave until 11 o'clock at night. 
>  I'm using my iPhone right now  and I will respond to you when I am on break. 
> Everybody , I am a very sincere guy. 
> That's why I have been on here in the past to try to HELP others   Especially the very young !!
> No worries.


 just tell us when will u show the photos? ( u said u will show it tomorrow)

----------


## Artista

Yep! Tomorrow I will show the photos that my wife and I had done.  
It was back in November 2016... 
(just over 2 months ago)
Those photos are of my donor area that
Dr. Wesley had done  the Pilofocus 
hair regeneration Phase Test.
I had sent it out to Dr. Wesley and I also sent it to Spencer Kobren too!
Dr. Wesley was glad to see those pics 
,but of course, there is no way of verifying it until he does the Medical verification  at his Clinic.
No one would assume anything...me too!!

----------


## long4hair

> Yep! Tomorrow I will show the photos that my wife and I had done.  
> It was back in November 2016... 
> (just over 2 months ago)
> Those photos are of my donor area that
> Dr. Wesley had done  the Pilofocus 
> hair regeneration Phase Test.
> I had sent it out to Dr. Wesley and I also sent it to Spencer Kobren too!
> Dr. Wesley was glad to see those pics 
> ,but of course, there is no way of verifying it until he does the Medical verification  at his Clinic.
> No one would assume anything...me too!!


 
It'a odd that you're putting off your appointment with Dr. Wesley to find out if you're getting donor regeneration. If I was in your shoes I would want to meet with Dr. Wesley asap because I would want to know if donor regeneration is happening. It's as if you don' care if you're getting donor regeneration but that's the $64,000 question. 

When will Pilofocus for full hair transplants come to market? I understand that small area Pilofocus is already available but I need a *BIG FULL* transplant. If there is quality donor regeneration I would want all of the donor area transplanted to the recipient area and then let it regenerate so I could AGAIN transplant the entire donor area to the recipient area to finish the job. I need donor regeneration. 

When is it coming to market for bigger amounts of transplanting?

----------


## long4hair

> Dr. Wesley had done  the Pilofocus 
> hair regeneration Phase Test.
> I had sent it out to Dr. Wesley and I also sent it to Spencer Kobren too!
> Dr. Wesley was glad to see those pics 
> ,but of course, there is no way of verifying it until he does the Medical verification  at his Clinic.
> No one would assume anything...me too!!


 So why are you delaying him looking at your donor area in the clinic?

Don't you want to know if you're getting donor regen or not?

It's seems like you don't care.

If it was me I would not have delayed the appointment once but you've delayed it twice. 

It makes no sense.

----------


## willy

I wish we could get an update on this. At this point I'm mostly interested in when a Scarless HT will be available. I've totally given up on the prospect of donor regeneration for this. I suppose if it grows back whispy hairs in the donor is better than nothing but I can't see how it could possibly come close to regenerating a full quality hair.

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

Hahaha. It's "Maybe March" now, hahahaha. This thread might as well be closed at this point.

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

> I wish we could get an update on this. At this point I'm mostly interested in when a Scarless HT will be available. I've totally given up on the prospect of donor regeneration for this. I suppose if it grows back whispy hairs in the donor is better than nothing but I can't see how it could possibly come close to regenerating a full quality hair.


 Even regenerating whispy hairs would be totally shocking. That would still mean all the various structures of a hair follicle had somehow formed in a region where there was a complete absence of any part of a follicle or any other tissue - something that we already know doesn't happen after you extract follicles from above rather than below (as happens in standard FUE).

----------


## long4hair

I don't know what to make of this. Artista keeps canceling his appointments for exams to find out if he has donor regeneration or not. It makes no sense. We are talking about an hour or so appointment and he says he can't go for health reasons but he goes to work. It doesn't seem to make a lot of sense. If I was in his shoes there would be no way I would miss the first appointment but now he missed both the first appointment (November) and the second appointment (January). I feel like there may be something else going on. It feels like perhaps there is NO donor regeneration and they're stalling for more time (by telling us they're canceling and rescheduling appointments) because they hope that if more time passes they may get donor regeneration. 

What does everyone else think? Does it feel like maybe they're stalling because there is no regeneration and they're hoping that if they stall longer maybe they'll get some donor regeneration after more time goes by?

----------


## Breaking Bald

Artista is letting everyone down on this forum. No explanation, no answers, just leaving everyone in the dark with no decency to fill us in on what the hell is going on. He's been banging on about this for over a year, cancelling appointments with no solid explanation as to why. No photos, no nothing. Ridiculous.

----------


## joachim

artista is a quack. people need to wake up finally. pilofocus will not result in useful regeneration so that a true hair multiplication can't be achieved.
thinner regenerated hairs are useless.

artista is delaying forever. look at all his recent posts. it's always the same meaningless BS without any new information. but he never misses out on praising dr. wesley as high as possible.
he's playing this game for more than 2 years now. 

better put your hopes in serious research like dr tsuji or replicel, and not this useless pilofocus.

----------


## long4hair

Artista said he was going to get back to us the next day but he did not. He said he would post pics the next day but obviously he has not done it. Could he be a full-head who's just trolling us?

----------


## skyguy

> Artista said he was going to get back to us the next day but he did not. He said he would post pics the next day but obviously he has not done it. Could he be a full-head who's just trolling us?


 yep he is trolling us now. He told that he wud show photos the next day but now it's DAY 2 
pretty simple logic he is nobody.

----------


## skyguy

he should be banned if he doesn't reply soon

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

Even if he showed photos... so what? They could be from any time. Someone could switch any before and after picture and call it regrowth when in fact it was loss.

----------


## Artista

*Hello everyone and I truly apologize once again for not being on here when I wanted to.*
It has everything to do with my very busy work times!
*I will be off on Monday and Tuesday, Jan. 30/31 !*
I WILL be back on here and show you ALL my photos from November 2016.
I truly do not have time right now.
I am so worn~out for last nights workday *.I have to go right now.* 
*Sorry again....I will be back on Monday!!*

----------


## willy

Classic. Here we go again

----------


## Artista

I'm at work on a quick break  and so I want to respond real quick !
 On Monday I certainly will be on BTT  early!
 I will do exactly what I said I was going to.
Cheers all!!

----------


## scar d

I agree Artiista should be banned, this shenanigans has gone on far too long. If he does produce pictures they will not prove nothing from pilowfocus as he has only had 50 pilowfocus grafts extracted. You will need a tattoo or reference point with exact same lighting and angles. Do you think this troll will provide them! Ban him now.

----------


## joachim

> *Hello everyone and I truly apologize once again for not being on here when I wanted to.*
> It has everything to do with my very busy work times!
> *I will be off on Monday and Tuesday, Jan. 30/31 !*
> I WILL be back on here and show you ALL my photos from November 2016.
> I truly do not have time right now.
> I am so worn~out for last nights workday *.I have to go right now.* 
> *Sorry again....I will be back on Monday!!*


 at least you always find the time to do your special text formatting.

----------


## joachim

> I agree Artiista should be banned, this shenanigans has gone on far too long. If he does produce pictures they will not prove nothing from pilowfocus as he has only had 50 pilowfocus grafts extracted. You will need a tattoo or reference point with exact same lighting and angles. Do you think this troll will provide them! Ban him now.


 true. no matter what pics he posts, it won't prove anything. no way they did proper documentation with tattoo markings.

it's all so useless. artista and wesley are embarassing themselves.

----------


## Artista

Hey there Scar d ,
 You should not make assumptions.
 I'm not criticizing you..I'm trying to help you.
 I'm being very real about what I have been doing here on BTT.  Spencer Kobren knows that  I am a real person .
  Again I'm not taking any offense.
 Have a good evening

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

Liar.

----------


## tedwuji

> Hey there Scar d ,
>  You should not make assumptions.
>  I'm not criticizing you..I'm trying to help you.
>  I'm being very real about what I have been doing here on BTT.  Spencer Kobren knows that  I am a real person .
>   Again I'm not taking any offense.
>  Have a good evening


 I know you are a real person, Artista. 
Your delays are also real.

Why do you continue to delay? 
The time it takes to send these excuses is more than the time it takes to send the photos you promised us.

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

The answer seems obvious to me. It's the 30th, *four days* since the _oh-so caring and sincere Fartista_ said he'd show pictures '_tomorrow_' but hasn't done so, yet has _still_  found the time to post since then.

----------


## Artista

*Hey there AllTheGoodNames,* 
Im on my computer right now setting up my *3 donor area photos* from November 26th 2016 to get it ready for showing HERE. 
No worries for everybody and also, please consider not making any negative assumptions about me
(or anybody else). LoL
*To let you all know, I am being sincere in trying to help others. Its true!!*

*Again, I have not been on BTT or on that Live Show for a LONG TIME due to my serious work history and family issues as well as my health issues.*
I am feeling better now, (Ill be at my doctor's clinic tomorrow for my health updates)
*Nothing to do with hairloss....* my health has not been 100% for a few months, but of course, I have had to still be working so much. 
 I have had to be accepting of how my scalp has been over the years. 
We all hate hairloss BUT we cannot allow hairloss to ruin our lives!!
Things can be improved one way or another.
*TODAY I WILL be showing you all my donor area photos,*,,it was one year after that Pilofocus Phase Testing.
*I was the second patient of MANY other phase test patients of  Dr. Wesley's Pilofocus.*

----------


## Artista

*Im off from work today and tomorrow, (Monday/Tuesday)
 Ill be on here soon and Ill be on here tomorrow too.*

----------


## robincurtz

excited......

----------


## Artista

*Thank you Robincurtz!!* Have a great day!!

----------


## Artista

*Hey everybody,*
In the past, I had always used photobucket .com   to save and share all types of photos.
This photobucket  website isnt working properly right now....is there a better website for applying photos?

No worries, you will see my photos today.

----------


## long4hair

Please answer some questions Artista:

The future of Pilofocus depends on whether or not Dr. Wesley can reduce the time it takes to perform the procedure so it doesn't take too much time. If Pilofocus takes a lot longer than other hair transplants the doctor would have to charge a lot more so it won't be practical. Pilofocus will probably always take somewhat longer than regular hair transplants but it can still be a viable treatment option if he can reduce the amount of time it takes enough so that the price doesn't go through the roof.

1. Has Dr. Wesley been able to reduce the time it takes to perform the Pilofocus procedure?

2. I understand that he's OK with doing small patches of Pilofocus right now but will he be able to do full hair transplants with Pilofocus in the near future?

----------


## long4hair

A couple more questions Artista:

If Dr. Wesley attempted to achieve donor regeneration that means he cut the follicle at some point on the follicle. If he did that then perhaps the part that remained in the donor area *OR* the part that got implanted into the recipient area didn't achieve full thickness and full length. 

1. Did the part of the follicle that remained in the donor area achieve full thickness and full length?

2. Did the part that was implanted into the recipient area achieve full thickness and full length?

----------


## Artista

*Hello Long4hair!!*
As I have said before, *Dr. Wesley is a very SINCERE doctor* when it comes to helping people with hairloss.
He is still working on his 3rd Phase Testing updates.
There were a LOT of patients during and for his 3rd phase test work.
*Its still ongoing.*
When I go back to his Pilofocus Clinic next month I will be updated as to what is going on.
*No worries.*

----------


## Artista

The photos of my donor area that Dr. Wesley had done that 3rd phase test hair regeneration looks GOOD!
My wife took 3 photos of my donor area. *It will be medically VERIFIED at the Pilofocus Clinic.*

----------


## long4hair

Artista, I'm going to ask you to give the good doctor a message. He should not to take this as disrespectful because it's not intended to be disrespectful. I'm just the facts. 

I understand that Dr. Wesley is working as fast as he can. But the first researcher that brings a breakthrough treatment to market will get a ton of free publiciy and a foothold in the marketplace. Dr. Wesley's competitor researchers are chugging along and some are close to the finish line. Replicel could hit the market late 2018. Same for Shiseido. Follica could hit the market in 2018 as well but Follica's treatment might not be much better than currently available treatments. Follicle's too quiet to have some major breakthrough. Tsuji's treatment could hit the market in 2020. If Pilofocus produces quality donor regeneration then the issue becomes: *who gets to market first*. 

All of these coming cells treatments (Replicel, Shiseido, Tsuji) are kind of similar to Dr. Wesley's Pilofocus because for all of them and Pilofocus the Patient's recipient area receives new material from somewhere else. With Replicel, Shiseido, and Tsuji the cells are taken from the back of the head, cultured, and then implanted into the recipient area. With Pilofocus the follicles, which includes the same cells, are removed from the back of the head and put into the recipient area. The major difference is that with Pilofocus the follicles (with some cells) go directly from the donor area to the recipient area. And Pilofocus might be closer to entering the market. 

I'm pulling for Dr. Wesley because he has the one-man-competing-against-the-big-companies thing going on. I think that big companies and major universities could better absorb the financial hit of not getting to market first because they have the advertising money behind them to grab some of the market share even if they don't hit the market first. But Pilofocus doesn't have that luxury.  

I think Dr. Wesley needs to start doing large area Pilofocus hair transplants, not small patches by the beginning of 2018 if he wants to stay in contention. I'm talking about moving large amounts of hair from the donor area to the recipient area just like a regular big hair transplant while producing quality donor regeneration by 2018.

----------


## Artista

Im still trying to upload my photos!!!

----------


## Artista

IM SO SORRY EVERYBODY, I have not been able to post my photos yet.

Does anybody know of a good photo website that I could download??
I am off tomorrow too, in the morning I have to go to my doctor but Ill be back at home at 12:30 pm.

----------


## luca10

http://imgur.com/

----------


## Hairismylife

What makes it so difficult to upload several photos, even if you are ****ing busy as you said.

----------


## tedwuji

You can attach photos directly on the forum. You don't even need a third-party website.

What the...?

----------


## Hairismylife

I think we can assume donor regeneration is dead judging from the behaviour of Artista.  If I successfully get donor regeneration,  I would've been more than happy to upload the pics, instead of finding excuses of this and that to evade.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Artista, due to the behavior and foul language used of some members towards you, i'd not show any pictures and have this thread closed. Let them wait until Dr. Wesley announces anything himself. You seem to be a good, respectful member but you are not getting any respect from them. Just my 2 cents.

----------


## Hairismylife

> Artista, due to the behavior and foul language used of some members towards you, i'd not show any pictures and have this thread closed. Let them wait until Dr. Wesley announces anything himself. You seem to be a good, respectful member but you are not getting any respect from them. Just my 2 cents.


 If you wanna get respect from others you won't break your promise again and again.  I think most of us here are patient enough, don't agree foul language tho.

----------


## tedwuji

> Artista, due to the behavior and foul language used of some members towards you, i'd not show any pictures and have this thread closed. Let them wait until Dr. Wesley announces anything himself. You seem to be a good, respectful member but you are not getting any respect from them. Just my 2 cents.


 I disagree. He has three or four threads about this topic and has been stringing members along for 18 to 24 months. (yes years, plural form). 

His passive-aggressive "ive been too busy, please dont blame me" responses are so frequent and plentiful it has been tongue-in-cheek humor and now is approaching beligerent antagonism at this point.

The language isn't that extreme either, and when it is it's only a select 1 or 2 members, certainly not the majority of posters.

----------


## Hairismylife

We still haven't seen the pics until now lol.

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

> Artista, due to the behavior and foul language used of some members towards you, i'd not show any pictures and have this thread closed. Let them wait until Dr. Wesley announces anything himself. You seem to be a good, respectful member but you are not getting any respect from them. Just my 2 cents.


 Respectful member? He's _taking the piss_ out of everyone here. It's February now. *FEBRUARY*. He spent more than a year saying *wait until November* and it has been *excuse after excuse* (read *lie after lie*) since then. This person is *lying through their teeth* and still some people are lapping it up.

----------


## Artista

*I was FINALLY able to post these photos  HERE!!*
*It had to do with my COMPUTER!!  It is finally fixed !!* 
*The 3 DONOR AREA photos are from last November 2016.*

The year before Dr. Wesley had did his Pilofocus 3rd Phase test right here!!
A normal hair transplant at the donor area would show missing hairs and scaring.
*My donor area was used to do that Hair Regeneration phase test!!*
*It looks A-OK!!
Next month Dr. Wesley will medically verify if it has GOOD hair transplants!! * 
I have to go to work now but I will be back on here tomorrow!! 
*Cheers everyone!*

----------


## Artista

OOPS It did not show 3 photos,,,tomorrow Ill post the 3rd on.

----------


## Artista

Oh ~ all three photos showing up  after all !! Good!!!! Just letting you know that my scalp looks even better now than from last November.

----------


## Artista

"Next month Dr. Wesley will medically verify if it has GOOD hair transplants!!"

I  meant to say 'GOOD hair REGENERATION!!'
 It has not been verified yet,,
 next month hopefully it will be! 
( i'm at work right now checking out BTT on my iPhone,  cheers to everybody!)

----------


## long4hair

> *I was FINALLY able to post these photos  HERE!!*
> *It had to do with my COMPUTER!!  It is finally fixed !!* 
> *The 3 DONOR AREA photos are from last November 2016.*
> 
> The year before Dr. Wesley had did his Pilofocus 3rd Phase test right here!!
> A normal hair transplant at the donor area would show missing hairs and scaring.
> *My donor area was used to do that Hair Regeneration phase test!!*
> *It looks A-OK!!
> Next month Dr. Wesley will medically verify if it has GOOD hair transplants!! * 
> ...


 
I'm not questioning if your pics are legit Artista. That having been said, I do want to say that you previously posted pics of your hair months ago in which the hair looks more brownish and in these new pics your hair looks more blackish. Perhaps it's the lighting or something. I just think there's some different lighting. What do you think?

----------


## long4hair

Can someone enlarge Artista's pics so we can take a REAL CLOSE look for empty spaces?

----------


## long4hair

Typically when follicles are cut horizontally that can result in donor regeneration but the part of the follicle that remains in the donor area produces thinner hairs and so does the part of the follicle that is implanted into the recipient area. I understand that they're using ACELL to improve the possibility that the follicles will produce full thickness hairs. 

For the part of the follicle that remains in the donor area the ACELL can be kept in the skin since the surgeon is going in the skin from underneath so there isn't an open hole at the extraction spot. But the part of the follicle that's implanted into the recipient area is still being implanted from the outside so the hole is open to the outside world so there's a chance that the ACELL could fall out of the recipient area hole. Is Dr. Wesley doing anything to force the ACELL to stay inside of the recipient area implant holes?

----------


## long4hair

Artista, has Dr. Wesley found a way to bring down the amount of time it takes to harvest and implant the follicles so it doesn't take too much time to do the proedure? Also, can he do large area transplants with this procedure so that he can harvest the patient's entire donor area, let it grow back, and then harvest the entire donor area again? This would double the donor supply and that would get almost all of us enough hairs to give us satisfactory coverage.

----------


## Artista

*Hello Long4hair ...*
I truly dont know as let. 
* I do know that Dr. Wesley is a very SINCERE doctor in trying to HELP people with hairloss*.
When I am back to his Pilofocus Clinic for my phase test updates and verification,
 I will know more about his important work updates.
*Long4hair, Dr. Wesley has been using both, ACell AND PRP for the 3rd Phase Testings.* 
 Im going to work now everybody,,I wish that I could stay HOME...oh well.

----------


## long4hair

Artista, do you know why Dr. Wesley didn't use a tattoo in the donor area where he extracted the follicles and why he didn't put a tattoo in the recipient area where he implanted the follicles.

----------


## Artista

(  I'm on my phone right now )

The ACell and PRP  treatments  were put inside the skin internally for Epidermal follicle STEM Cells.  It was not on the top of the  scalp .it was Internally placed.

----------


## long4hair

> (  I'm on my phone right now )
> 
> The ACell and PRP  treatments  were put inside the skin internally for Epidermal follicle STEM Cells.  It was not on the top of the  scalp .it was Internally placed.


 Are you saying the ACELL & PRP were internally placed for both the donor area where part of the follicles stayed and the recipient area where the implanted follicles ended up?

----------


## Artista

I will respond later on today !!  I promise

----------


## Hemo

Artista - can we get a shot of where the follicles were implanted? Isn't one of the benefits of piloscopy supposed to be that the transplanted hairs have a higher survival rate?

----------


## Artista

First of all, Dr. Wesley  has been a great hair transplantation doctor for quite a long time now.(and other doctors too~of course)
A while ago, he decided to try a different approach to hair transplantation so that there would  possibly be no scarring or at least minor scarring to his patients.
He felt that, instead of removing donor hair grafts  the regular FUT and FUE way,
he began a new innovative way to remove hair follicles via his innovative ENDOSCOPIC instrumentation!
He found that when he went underneath the skin at the back of ones donor area to remove the hair follicles  (from underneath) using his new endoscopic tools, he found that there were tremendous amounts of Epidermal STEM Cells available to possibly be used for REGENERATION by applying ACell .     
On May 2013 after he finished his first phase testings with a number of patients,  he shared his NEW phase test FINDINGS to just a percentage of guys, like me , and a percentage of Doctors.
(Spencer Kobren was also brought into it too).
It was a 'Pilofocus' 45 minute PowerPoint presentation via Skype.
It was amazing  to see by all of us!!
The first phase test had used ACell only.
On this third phase test that I was a part of,
Dr Wesley  used ACell and PRP!!!

----------


## Hemo

What are you talking about? Anyone in this thread knows what the procedure is and what the goals are. But one benefit is that the "full" follicle (rather than potentially sliced/damages during removal) has a higher potential for survival. So can we see where the hairs were implanted? Do you think more of those survived than the regular FUE hairs?

----------


## Artista

The 3 photos that my wife and I had done shows the exact area that Dr Wesley had performed the phase test at my scalps donor area.if I had had a normal/regular hair transplantation done that area that I showed would not look the same !!
It would show MISSING hair and scarring. 
( i'm at work here)

----------


## joachim

the pictures are totally useless. a few (23?) pilofocus-extracted follicles of course don't appear as visible empty spaces in the donor area. there are even no tattoo markings to prove the whole thing. dr wesley won't be able to do a proper analysis either. it's really laughable. on the pics we only see a random spot of donor area. nothing to see here.
and nobody even talks about how those 23 pilofocus-extracted follicles look like in the recipient area. of course dr. wesley didn't place any tattoo markings in the recipient, so nobody will ever know how those follicles turned out, let alone their shaft thickness.

it would be so damn easy to proof the whole pilofocus magic.
if you really believe in pilofocus and want to know the truth, just ask wesley for the following:

take a 5 by 5 mm square in the donor area (you can also take a bigger area, like 10 by 10mm if you have the courage - but 5 by 5mm is the minimum). extract ALL hairs from this square. 
place those extracted follicles all close together at one single spot in the recipient are. if the spot is totally bald, then you don't need any tattoo markings, but if it's still surrounded by other hairs, then do at least one simple small tattoo dot marking (which will fade away over time, it's not permanent).
after 6 or 12 months we will see what happens.

every other approach is useless and misleading.
time to get to the truth.
this artista-wesley BS has to stop already.

----------


## willy

The photos are useless. We need to get an update from Dr Wesley.

----------


## long4hair

> The photos are useless. We need to get an update from Dr Wesley.


 I'm not even sure Dr. Wesley can make things clear for us since it appears he did not tattoo the location he used the Pilofocus technique to harvest follicles from and therefore may not have tattooed the recipient area where he implanted the Pilofocus follicles. We need to be able to separate the Pilofocus hairs from other hairs in order to determine whether or not there's donor regeneration.

This is discouraging.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> the pictures are totally useless. a few (23?) pilofocus-extracted follicles of course don't appear as visible empty spaces in the donor area. there are even no tattoo markings to prove the whole thing. dr wesley won't be able to do a proper analysis either. it's really laughable. on the pics we only see a random spot of donor area. nothing to see here.
> and nobody even talks about how those 23 pilofocus-extracted follicles look like in the recipient area. of course dr. wesley didn't place any tattoo markings in the recipient, so nobody will ever know how those follicles turned out, let alone their shaft thickness.
> 
> it would be so damn easy to proof the whole pilofocus magic.
> if you really believe in pilofocus and want to know the truth, just ask wesley for the following:
> 
> take a 5 by 5 mm square in the donor area (you can also take a bigger area, like 10 by 10mm if you have the courage - but 5 by 5mm is the minimum). extract ALL hairs from this square. 
> place those extracted follicles all close together at one single spot in the recipient are. if the spot is totally bald, then you don't need any tattoo markings, but if it's still surrounded by other hairs, then do at least one simple small tattoo dot marking (which will fade away over time, it's not permanent).
> after 6 or 12 months we will see what happens.
> ...


 +1111

There are no tattoos, no before pics, or pics during the operation. This pics are completely poinitless  I alsmost feel lke Artista is some kind of naive cartoon character by the way he speaks and responds. What a complete waste of time. Why has he not done any tatoos Artista!!?? Geez...

----------


## Artista

Hey Breaking Bad... hello ( hello to everybody )

 I want you and everybody to know that there was no need for a tattoo to be put on the top of my  donor area- It's Because  The medications that he set for hair regeneration  was placed inside the back of the skin  not on top of the skin !!
 Keep that in mind and try not to  make  negative assumptions about anything here.
 I'm not criticizing anybody here 
 In the past I've been on here to try to help others regardless of what it is.
 There were negative assumptions being made about me  by a percentage of some  people here.
 I don't know if Dr. Wesley's Phase testings will turn out to be a new science or not.
 Dr. Wesley doesn't know yet either !!!
 In time we will all know !!!

----------


## joachim

> Hey Breaking Bad... hello ( hello to everybody )
> 
>  I want you and everybody to know that there was no need for a tattoo to be put on the top of my  donor area- It's Because  The medications that he set for hair regeneration  was placed inside the back of the skin  not on top of the skin !!
>  Keep that in mind and try not to  make  negative assumptions about anything here.
>  I'm not criticizing anybody here 
>  In the past I've been on here to try to help others regardless of what it is.
>  There were negative assumptions being made about me  by a percentage of some  people here.
>  I don't know if Dr. Wesley's Phase testings will turn out to be a new science or not.
>  Dr. Wesley doesn't know yet either !!!
>  In time we will all know !!!


 man, this makes no sense.
of course we know that the follicles were extracted from under the skin. but how should we know where to look for the missing donor follicles? give me a break.
if dr wesley took the few hairs randomly scattered from a larger area, then ok, so many scattered tattoos don't make sense either. 
but the whole thing is pointless, just by looking for missing single follicles. it's impossible to proof anything.
and what about the recipient area? there is no excuse why tattoo markings shouldn't be there.
dr. wesley just messed up the whole testing procedure. i feel like 4 years ago when we discussed the amateurisch practice of dr. nigam.

like i said, the ONLY proof can be achieved by taking a square and extract ALL hairs from that square. and of course the recipient area should get tattoo markings.

so your case is useless to us. but can you please at least forward these comments to dr. wesley?

anyway, i don't even know why bother about this. it's already clear that pilofocus is no miracle and just a different hair transplant with very limited results. i'll wait for dr. tsuji instead.
just makes me mad how amateurisch this whole pilofocus phase testing is going on for ages.
i thought dr. wesley is smarter than this.

----------


## long4hair

Artista, I get it that you're an artist and a sensitive person but you have to look at this from our perspective - how are we to know which follicles in your photos were extracted?

We need some kind of markers. And Dr. Wesley will need some kind of markers too because you have a lot of hairs back there and it's going to be hard to figure out which ones are Pilofocus hairs and which are not. It will be like trying to find needles in a stack of needles.

----------


## Artista

Hey there Long4hair....
Your words:
" how are we to know which follicles in your photos were extracted?"
Long4hair and everyone else here,
 The photos that my wife and I took were basic photos of my donor area.
 These 3 photos were originally made just to send out to Dr. Wesley. 
 We did not make very specific close photographs of it but it does show that there are no missing hairs or scarring at the donor area.
 That's where Dr. Wesley did that phase test.
 Again ,  if it was a standard hair transplant then my donor area  would definitely show missing hairs and scarring .
 My wife and I , this weekend, might take specific photographs of that area up close.
 To say to everybody again ,  try not to make  negative assumptions about anything. 
 I like to try to help people here , especially the very young !!( i'm still at work )

----------


## Breaking Bald

At this very moment Artista I could take pictures of the back of my head and claim that I had also been a test subject of Dr Wesley and they would be just as relevant as your useless pictures...what a joke.

----------


## Artista

Generally speaking,
Nobody here should ever make assumptions about anything or even become insulting to others.
Cheers everybody.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> Generally speaking,
> Nobody here should ever make assumptions about anything or even become insulting to others.
> Cheers everybody.


 Just stating the facts, and are you really surprised at people getting irritated by this? Do you understand what we are trying to say here?

----------


## Artista

I have always been a very sincere BTT member  in speaking commonsense  and help for others.
 Again, I was only the second patient of 
Dr. Wesley's third 'Pilofocus' 3rd phase testing for possible hair Regeneration.
 He had more than 20 patients for that!
 I don't know the exact count but there is a reason why he has had so many patients on his third phase test.
 Dr. Wesley doesn't know for sure if this will ever become a 'new science' as yet but he  certainly is a very sincere doctor on this.
 I didn't  become a patient just to get a better head of hair.
 I became a phase test patient to see if later on this turns out to be a new science for everybody that has hair-loss. 
 Spencer knows me well and so does Dr. Wesley.
 So again, don't make assumptions  about anybody here.

----------


## long4hair

Artista, I'm not being disrespectful. I'm just stating facts. 

New technology is coming soon. Very soon. If Dr. Wesley wants to win against the other researchers then he has to put things in high gear. I know he's going as fast as he can but I'm just saying that other researchers are getting very close to the finish line as well. I hope Dr. Wesley can find a new faster gear to go into because some other researcher is going to get to the finish line first if he doesn't find a faster gear. 

I'm pulling for Dr. Wesley but I can't slow other researchers down. They're also moving as fast as they can.

----------


## tedwuji

Artista when is the appointment scheduled with Wesley?

----------


## Winston

Please take the time to read our Forum Posting Rules & Terms of Service. Members are responsible to learn and follow all rules and policies in order to participate on this forum. Violation of any of our polices will place the violator's account into moderation for evaluation without any prior notification.

To all members, let's please try to keep this thread on track and civil. 

Thank you for your understanding in this matter.

----------


## Artista

Winston,  i'm so glad that you  posted  this for everybody to 'wake up'  a bit. 
 Cheers !!!

----------


## willy

IMO this thread was never "on track" to begin with..just a bunch of hype and false promises.

----------


## Artista

Willy, 
you seem to be assuming what your saying here.
 I'm not attacking or criticizing you.
 You should never assume anything.
 I certainly would like to help you  if I can ...
 Dr. Wesley is still working on his phase testings.
 He's very sincere in what he's doing.
 No worries about anything, everybody.
 All things can be fixed in one way or another  but excepting what you have for the time being is very important too!

----------


## mrclean

> Artista, I'm not being disrespectful. I'm just stating facts. 
> 
> New technology is coming soon. Very soon. If Dr. Wesley wants to win against the other researchers then he has to put things in high gear. I know he's going as fast as he can but I'm just saying that other researchers are getting very close to the finish line as well. I hope Dr. Wesley can find a new faster gear to go into because some other researcher is going to get to the finish line first if he doesn't find a faster gear. 
> 
> I'm pulling for Dr. Wesley but I can't slow other researchers down. They're also moving as fast as they can.


 Like Histogen with the constant delays and BS excuses.  I think he has all the time in the world.

----------


## tedwuji

Artista when is the appointment with Wesley?

----------


## Artista

Hello Tedwuji!
  The appointment is not scheduled yet.
 I will send Dr. Wesley my days off for next month and the  month after that.
 I will let everybody know once it's scheduled .

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

Plenty of unscheduled spare time to post all of a sudden.

----------


## tedwuji

> Hello Tedwuji!
>   The appointment is not scheduled yet.
>  I will send Dr. Wesley my days off for next month and the  month after that.
>  I will let everybody know once it's scheduled .


 Thanks for the update. Keep us posted.

----------


## tedwuji

> Willy, 
> you seem to be assuming what your saying here.
>  I'm not attacking or criticizing you.
>  You should never assume anything.
>  I certainly would like to help you  if I can ...
>  Dr. Wesley is still working on his phase testings.
>  He's very sincere in what he's doing.
>  No worries about anything, everybody.
>  All things can be fixed in one way or another  but excepting what you have for the time being is very important too!


 Is this sincerity or disguised passive-aggressive sarcasm?

----------


## Artista

Hello Ted'
 I would never attack or use passive-aggressive sarcasm  to anybody here!
 When I have time to be on here, I'm trying to help others.
 That's also the reason why I became a phase test patient ,  so that hopefully Dr. Wesley's work turns out to be something great for everybody  with hair loss !!

----------


## tedwuji

> Hello Ted'
>  I would never attack or use passive-aggressive sarcasm  to anybody here!
>  When I have time to be on here, I'm trying to help others.
>  That's also the reason why I became a phase test patient ,  so that hopefully Dr. Wesley's work turns out to be something great for everybody  with hair loss !!


 I agree attacking is bad. But critical skepticism is part of the scentific method and the basis of western culture.

We are just curious why there are so many threads on this topic, and so many unkept promises. This was supposed to be concluded on back in Novemember of last year as per your own posts in this very thread.

----------


## long4hair

> I agree attacking is bad. But critical skepticism is part of the scentific method and the basis of western culture.
> 
> We are just curious why there are so many threads on this topic, and so many unkept promises. This was supposed to be concluded on back in Novemember of last year as per your own posts in this very thread.


 It's confusing that Artista does not realize why we're unsettled by all of the broken promises/delays. There have been quite a few broken promises/delays and most people would understand that it would disturb people. I think Artista should understand our dismay.

----------


## long4hair

> Hello Tedwuji!
>   The appointment is not scheduled yet.
>  I will send Dr. Wesley my days off for next month and the  month after that.
>  I will let everybody know once it's scheduled .


 I'll check back in 6 months. 

I came here every day during November so I could see if you posted anything about your November appointment with Dr. Wesley and then you told us you cxld at the last minute and you were rescheduled for January.

I came here every day during January so I could see if you posted anything about your January appointment with Dr. Wesley and then you told us you cxld at the last minute.

Now you're saying you're going to see Wesley in March or April and I don't want to spend either of those 2 months here waiting with baited breath for news when I'm so uncertain you'll go to the appointment.

----------


## long4hair

> Winston,  i'm so glad that you  posted  this for everybody to 'wake up'  a bit. 
>  Cheers !!!


 Only a few posters have been rude to you Artista. I do no take Winston's post as a warning to me because I haven't been rude to you. 

I think you should keep your promises to us and you should keep your appointments with Dr. Wesley.

----------


## long4hair

> Please take the time to read our Forum Posting Rules & Terms of Service. Members are responsible to learn and follow all rules and policies in order to participate on this forum. Violation of any of our polices will place the violator's account into moderation for evaluation without any prior notification.
> 
> To all members, let's please try to keep this thread on track and civil. 
> 
> Thank you for your understanding in this matter.


 Winston I agree that some posters have been VERY rude and that should stop but do keep in mind that it's not rude to simply ask Artista to stop breaking promises he makes to us.

----------


## tedwuji

> It's confusing that Artista does not realize why we're unsettled by all of the broken promises/delays. There have been quite a few broken promises/delays and most people would understand that it would disturb people. I think Artista should understand our dismay.


 I agree with you.

----------


## tedwuji

> I'll check back in 6 months. 
> 
> I came here every day during November so I could see if you posted anything about your November appointment with Dr. Wesley and then you told us you cxld at the last minute and you were rescheduled for January.
> 
> I came here every day during January so I could see if you posted anything about your January appointment with Dr. Wesley and then you told us you cxld at the last minute.
> 
> Now you're saying you're going to see Wesley in March or April and I don't want to spend either of those 2 months here waiting with baited breath for news when I'm so uncertain you'll go to the appointment.


 I agree with this, too.

----------


## Arashi

LOL this thread is hilarious.

Come on people, hair regeneration does not exist. The whole hair regeneration hype was started by HASCI. Check out the analysis thread, it's 100% fake. No regeneration happens at HASCI. Then Dr Nigam came, we all know how it ended with that fraudster. Then some Dr from France, don't even remember his name, but he tried it and failed. Then we had Dr Mwamba, he went dead silent. And now this hilarious thread, full of promises and ... well, more promises  :Smile:  And all this because HASCI claimed to be able to do it  :Smile: 

Hair regeneration by splitting follicles is a dead end, we can finally draw that conclusion now. Just move on, until someone finds out how to duplicate DP cells we're stuck with FUE + Fin + minox

----------


## tedwuji

> LOL this thread is hilarious.
> 
> Come on people, hair regeneration does not exist. The whole hair regeneration hype was started by HASCI. Check out the analysis thread, it's 100% fake. No regeneration happens at HASCI. Then Dr Nigam came, we all know how it ended with that fraudster. Then some Dr from France, don't even remember his name, but he tried it and failed. Then we had Dr Mwamba, he went dead silent. And now this hilarious thread, full of promises and ... well, more promises  And all this because HASCI claimed to be able to do it 
> 
> Hair regeneration by splitting follicles is a dead end, we can finally draw that conclusion now. Just move on, until someone finds out how to duplicate DP cells we're stuck with FUE + Fin + minox


 Im not here for regen.

I am here for a scarless transplant using an endoscope.

----------


## long4hair

> LOL this thread is hilarious.
> 
> Come on people, hair regeneration does not exist. The whole hair regeneration hype was started by HASCI. Check out the analysis thread, it's 100% fake. No regeneration happens at HASCI. Then Dr Nigam came, we all know how it ended with that fraudster. Then some Dr from France, don't even remember his name, but he tried it and failed. Then we had Dr Mwamba, he went dead silent. And now this hilarious thread, full of promises and ... well, more promises  And all this because HASCI claimed to be able to do it 
> 
> Hair regeneration by splitting follicles is a dead end, we can finally draw that conclusion now. Just move on, until someone finds out how to duplicate DP cells we're stuck with FUE + Fin + minox


 What about this?

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19438685

----------


## long4hair

> Just move on, until someone finds out how to duplicate DP cells we're stuck with FUE + Fin + minox


 Would the technique in these 2 studies solve the inductivity problem?

https://minerva-access.unimelb.edu.a...le/11343/55427

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27625561

If this would protect enough inductivity then why don't we just use this technique now?

----------


## Arashi

> What about this?
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19438685


 Yeah I've seen that study in the past. I'm not sure what to think of it. One explanation might be that it's fake, like there are so many fake research articles out there. Another explanation might be that it actually works when you split the follicle under a microscope, like they've done in this study. I remember dr Gardner, who I hold very high, said he thought that it would be theoretically possible too, to dissect the follicle under a microscope, get the DP cells and make 2 new hairs that way.

I haven't read the whole study though, did they measure hair diameter ? If the resulting hair is 50% thinner then it's still not something really interesting.

Anyway, even if it would work, it's just not feasible, at least not by hand, it would take weeks of work to split like 3000 follicles, I think dr Gardner said about 3 minutes per follicle to dissect and split the DP cells, so 20 follicles an hour, 160 a day, 18 days for 1 patient.

----------


## long4hair

Arishi you didn't say what you think of this technology. Does it solve the inductivity problem?

https://minerva-access.unimelb.edu.a...le/11343/55427

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27625561

----------


## Artista

*Hello everybody, Artista here!!*

I called this morning to Dr. Wesley's office 30 minutes ago to speak again with* 'Billena',
 Dr Wesley's Doctor Representative!
*
We are definitely  going to set out my Phase Test Update for next month in March!
*'Billena' had wrote on BTT that they truly need me to finally get back there to get the medical verification and update on my Pilofocus hair regeneration Phase Test.*

----------


## Artista

*Hello everybody, Artista here!!*

I called this morning to Dr. Wesley's office 30 minutes ago to speak again with* 'Billena',
 Dr Wesley's Doctor Representative!
*
We are definitely  going to set out my Phase Test Update for next month in March!
*'Billena' had wrote on BTT that they truly need me to finally get back there to get the medical verification and update on my Pilofocus hair regeneration Phase Test.*

----------


## Artista

Again, 
For  quite  a while, I had serious health issues,
(i'm relatively OK now)  and I was "overworked" at where I am at, at my regular job !
 Also my aunt had died  recently !!! I was so sad along with my family members!!
 That is why I have not been able to do the things here that I normally can do !!
 Everything is getting better for me now  and next month definitely am going to Dr. Wesley's PiloFocus Clinic in 
New York City.
 Hopefully, I will finally meet up with 'Joe From Staten' after I'm done at PiloFocus !
 I know his full name but I cannot share it here.
 He has serious emotional issues right now.
 I truly hope to meet with him and talk  in person.
 I'm at work right now and I have to go.
Cheers ALL

----------


## Artista

*HELLO EVERYBODY!*

I had contacted *Dr.Wesley's Pilofocus office* the last week of February 2017. 
I have been scheduled  to *meet-up with Dr. Wesley this month* for the update* in regards to my 
'Pilofocus Hair Regeneration' Phase Test.*
He will be able to *medically verify*  my donor area that was used for the phase test.

----------


## FearTheLoss

Artista, when is your appointment so we know when to check back? Best of luck man!

----------


## Artista

It's on the third week of this month
 Thanks for asking "Fear'"

----------


## Artista

To let you know ,  i'm at work now so I couldn't really respond fast

----------


## garethbale

I think he meant 'what date is your appointment'....

----------


## Artista

*Hello 'Garethbale'!*
(i hope that your doing A-OK,hair-wise)

My wife and I will be there at the beginning of the 3rd week on March 2017.
We cant wait to see Dr. Carlos Wesley (and 'Billena' too) again!
*Dr. Wesley is very a SINCERE doctor.*
'Billena' is a great lady and she does a great gob there !!
*
My wife and I also love being at Manhattan, New York City!
I hope to also go back to John Lennon and Yoko Ono's home,
 'The Dakota building'!
Also the "Strawberry Fields' area of Central Park!! 
*
(John Lennon is SO MISSED!)

----------


## Artista

*OH, another thing to let you all know about!*

*I truly HOPE to finally meetup with 'Joe from Staten Island'*

*He and I have been privately connected together for a very long time now!*
We speak together on our phones. 
*Joe has serious mental issues that I can not share here.*
I am always trying to help him out with commonsense.
If he and I can meet in person that may turn into a better thing for HIM.
*I am seriously concerned about him!!* 
(Spencer is as well!! He cares!!)
Joe and I are around that same age!!! 
*Cheers everybody.*

----------


## tedwuji

> *Hello 'Garethbale'!*
> (i hope that your doing A-OK,hair-wise)
> 
> My wife and I will be there at the beginning of the 3rd week on March 2017.
> We cant wait to see Dr. Carlos Wesley (and 'Billena' too) again!
> *Dr. Wesley is very a SINCERE doctor.*
> 'Billena' is a great lady and she does a great gob there !!
> *
> My wife and I also love being at Manhattan, New York City!
> ...


 Certainly there is an exact day for this appointment, right? What day is the appointment? I am looking for a specific answer like "March 21st at 3:00pm" 
This is usually standard for doctor appointments...

----------


## Artista

*Hello Tedwuji*!!

There is no need for me to share the specific day of when I Will be there.

*The day that I am with Dr. Wesley will be 1:00 pm at the beginning of the 3rd week of this month.*
When my wife and  I get back home, I *WILL* certainly post here via my computer.
 (not on my dumb iPhone-lol)

----------


## tedwuji

> *Hello Tedwuji*!!
> 
> There is no need for me to share the specific day of when I Will be there.
> 
> *The day that I am with Dr. Wesley will be 1:00 pm at the beginning of the 3rd week of this month.*
> When my wife and  I get back home, I *WILL* certainly post here via my computer.
>  (not on my dumb iPhone-lol)


 Okay, fair enough. Thanks for the reply.

3rd week means   12th day to the 18th day of March   or   rather  the 19th day to the 25th day of March?

the "3rd week" is a bit ambiguous. Could you clarify the meaning of the information you already provided?

----------


## Artista

HELLO again Ted' !!
  Glad to hear back from you  !
 It's time for me to get to bed now.
 ( I live in Illinois , USA )
 Tomorrow I'll be back on here.

----------


## tedwuji

> HELLO again Ted' !!
>   Glad to hear back from you  !
>  It's time for me to get to bed now.
>  ( I live in Illinois , USA )
>  Tomorrow I'll be back on here.


 ok artista great bro!

we are all eager to hear about your results.

I just wanted to know if you mean next week or two weeks later?

----------


## Artista

It is next week !!!!

----------


## tedwuji

> I'll check back in 6 months. 
> 
> I came here every day during November so I could see if you posted anything about your November appointment with Dr. Wesley and then you told us you cxld at the last minute and you were rescheduled for January.
> 
> I came here every day during January so I could see if you posted anything about your January appointment with Dr. Wesley and then you told us you cxld at the last minute.
> 
> Now you're saying you're going to see Wesley in March or April and I don't want to spend either of those 2 months here waiting with baited breath for news when I'm so uncertain you'll go to the appointment.


 we just dont want to see this happen again, artista. Certainly you can understand?

----------


## Artista

I know it is a true fact  that nobody should become worried about this or anything else  in their lives   
 Stress worry and depression  Will cause more issues to somebody's  scalp   And their health  !!

----------


## tedwuji

> I know it is a true fact  that nobody should become worried about this or anything else  in their lives   
>  Stress worry and depression  Will cause more issues to somebody's  scalp   And their health  !!


 Do you forsee any reason why you would cancel this time, again?

----------


## Artista

I'll say again ,regardless of who may not believe what I say,
 Months ago , I had suffered a health issue  as well as having to work so much mandatory overtimes  at my regular job !
  That's why I had not been able to be on here for quite a while   In the past .
 To this day I still have a lot of things that I have to  get done.
 When I'm out here I'm very sincere in trying to help others !!
 Nobody should ever make assumptions, I certainly don't!
 I can't wait to meet up with Dr. Wesley to get more information.
 I'm hoping to possibly speak with him on the phone tonight

----------


## tedwuji

> I'll say again ,regardless of who may not believe what I say,
>  Months ago , I had suffered a health issue  as well as having to work so much mandatory overtimes  at my regular job !
>   That's why I had not been able to be on here for quite a while   In the past .
>  To this day I still have a lot of things that I have to  get done.
>  When I'm out here I'm very sincere in trying to help others !!
>  Nobody should ever make assumptions, I certainly don't!
>  I can't wait to meet up with Dr. Wesley to get more information.
>  I'm hoping to possibly speak with him on the phone tonight


 "To this day I still have a lot of things that I have to get done."

Does this mean I should assume you may cancel again, then?

----------


## Artista

The word that you are using 'cancel' isn't the proper word to use. 
 I'm not trying to criticize you !!
 I am not canceling anything  here on BTT.
 As I have said, my life has gotten so much busier and my health issues have gotten bad.
 My health is pretty much A-OK to this day, thanks to my doctor, although I still have to be very careful on my medications.
  I was over worked at my regular job !
 Again I have not canceled anything. 
 I just did not have any time to do the right things here that I wanted to do!!
 Especially in the spring time things are going to be better

----------


## alexbfr

This is pretty interesting of a topic actually. I read up on the procedure online, but sorry to hear of your recent troubles. Just out of curiosity, does medical insurance help pay for the pilofocus treatment?

----------


## Artista

HELLO Alexbfr!!
Thanks  for your decent responses !!
 I did not have to use my medical insurance card  for Dr. Wesley's Pilofocus 3rd phase testing!
 I was not charged with any of that  because it was a phase testing.
 Dr. Wesley thanked for me for being a phase test patient there 
(just like the other phase test patients) by also giving me that hair  transplant too.
 He did it for all of the other phase test patients too.
 Again, I didn't have to pay for anything.
 Of course, I used my  medical insurance card for the health issues that had I had months ago

----------


## tedwuji

> The word that you are using 'cancel' isn't the proper word to use. 
>  I'm not trying to criticize you !!
>  I am not canceling anything  here on BTT.
>  As I have said, my life has gotten so much busier and my health issues have gotten bad.
>  My health is pretty much A-OK to this day, thanks to my doctor, although I still have to be very careful on my medications.
>   I was over worked at my regular job !
>  Again I have not canceled anything. 
>  I just did not have any time to do the right things here that I wanted to do!!
>  Especially in the spring time things are going to be better


 "I just did not have any time to do the right things here that I wanted to do!!"

Do you feel you won't have the time to attend your appointment, again?

my mistake on saying "cancel" lol

----------


## Artista

I have it set up to be at Dr. Wesley's clinic at 1 PM  on  my days off 
 I'll be letting everybody know how it's going

----------


## tedwuji

> I have it set up to be at Dr. Wesley's clinic at 1 PM  on  my days off 
>  I'll be letting everybody know how it's going


 You can do it, Artista... We have faith in you. Please get to that appointment next week! we are all curious of your results.

You said the beginning of the week, right? I would assume that means Monday, Tuesday or at latest Wednesday (March 13, 14, 15th)?

----------


## tedwuji

To clarify not asking you to provide the exact day (For whatever reason you don't want to). I am only asking for a yes or no reply as to is this the window of time (March 13-15) you will be going. March 13th to 15th is accurate?

----------


## Artista

Hello once again everybody !!
  Dr. Wesley and I had  specifically set up the  phase test medical update  for next week on the 13th of March  at 1:00 PM, Monday.
 Unfortunately, last night I found out that  The regular job that I work at had  set me up to work on that Monday!!!
( I need to make that work money) 
 I called dr. Wesley's Pilofocus office to let them know! 
 I will be calling them this week so we can reset it!
 It's no worries at all !!
 Dr. Wesley is updating all of his 3rd phase test
patients  this year anyways!
 I can't wait to eventually be there -finally!!

----------


## tedwuji

> Hello once again everybody !!
>   Dr. Wesley and I had  specifically set up the  phase test medical update  for next week on the 13th of March  at 1:00 PM, Monday.
>  Unfortunately, last night I found out that  The regular job that I work at had  set me up to work on that Monday!!!
> ( I need to make that work money) 
>  I called dr. Wesley's Pilofocus office to let them know! 
>  I will be calling them this week so we can reset it!
>  It's no worries at all !!
>  Dr. Wesley is updating all of his 3rd phase test
> patients  this year anyways!
>  I can't wait to eventually be there -finally!!


 How did I predict this?

----------


## tedwuji

.

----------


## Artista

*Hey there Tedwuji*....
*Predict what??*

----------


## tedwuji

> *Hey there Tedwuji*....
> *Predict what??*


 Predict you would not go... Are you serious? What else could I be talking about?

----------


## Artista

Your words:
*"Predict you would not go... Are you serious? What else could I be talking about?"* 

When every I am on here, *I am VERY HONEST about what ever I would talk about.
*
In the beginning of my info,
*I did not need to show exactly what day I was set to be at 'Pilofocus' for the phase test update.*
Afterwards, I would have been explaining all the information.
*Because my WORK JOB'S supervisor have set me for more work-time on the 13th, Monday, I had not problem in letting everybody know what day I was suppose to be there.*
*I absolutely WILL* reset my 'Pilofocus' phase test update soon!
Again, I am an honest member here and I am here mainly to TRY TO HELP OTHERS, *especially the very young people!!        
*

----------


## long4hair

> Predict you would not go... Are you serious? What else could I be talking about?


 
I only came back here because I got notifications in my email account that there are more posts in this thread. 

I think everyone here should give up on Artista. I have. 

I don't think Dr. Wesley has anything to do with this phony. He's probably just some troll who comes here to get some laughs by getting people to come back to his phony thread over and over again. Trolls like to manipulate people like that to get their jollies. 

I want nothing to do with this INSINCERE troll.I think you should all move on from him too so that he'll go troll some other website.

Do you know how many times this phony has told us how he especially wants to help the young? How many times has he bored us with his inane line about how sincere Dr. Wesley is? Why does he keep saying the same inane things in every post? 

I wish the troll would just go away. I'm sick of him.

----------


## Breaking Bald

Come one guys surely a man who *writes in bold* can be trusted. He sure seems *TO BE SINCERE AND GENUINE* He clearly just wants to *SAVE THE WORLD AND HELP YOUNG PEOPLE* 

In all serious though the way he writes and responds to comments is really odd, he actually does come accross as a really strange troll with odd behaviour. Scroll back and see some of the comments he makes in response to other users. It's really, really bizarre. I agree with you long4hair people should move on from all of this and forget it. There is clearly nothing of significance going on or we would have heard about it by now...he is an strange man who is not doing anything for anybody other than causing irritation and disappointment.

----------


## barfacan

The sad thing is, Artista is probably "legit", but he's just an old weird creepy windbag 


Dr. Wesley confirms

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...l=1#post247409

----------


## long4hair

> The sad thing is, Artista is probably "legit", but he's just an old weird creepy windbag 
> 
> 
> Dr. Wesley confirms
> 
> https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...l=1#post247409


 I don't care who confirms him. I confirm that he's childish, unreliable, and weird. I am sick of him and I want him to stop trolling us. He should just go away and do his sincere caring for young people somewhere else.

----------


## barfacan

You're both ****s, to be fair.

----------


## tedwuji

> I only came back here because I got notifications in my email account that there are more posts in this thread. 
> 
> I think everyone here should give up on Artista. I have. 
> 
> I don't think Dr. Wesley has anything to do with this phony. He's probably just some troll who comes here to get some laughs by getting people to come back to his phony thread over and over again. Trolls like to manipulate people like that to get their jollies. 
> 
> I want nothing to do with this INSINCERE troll.I think you should all move on from him too so that he'll go troll some other website.
> 
> Do you know how many times this phony has told us how he especially wants to help the young? How many times has he bored us with his inane line about how sincere Dr. Wesley is? Why does he keep saying the same inane things in every post? 
> ...


 Kobren mentioned his name on the radio show and confirmed he met Wesley. Artista called into the show on live air.

Welsey has mentioned Artista as a patient. 

He is a real person, but obviously something is not right. I understand you, long4hair.

----------


## tedwuji

> Come one guys surely a man who *writes in bold* can be trusted. He sure seems *TO BE SINCERE AND GENUINE* He clearly just wants to *SAVE THE WORLD AND HELP YOUNG PEOPLE* 
> 
> In all serious though the way he writes and responds to comments is really odd, he actually does come accross as a really strange troll with odd behaviour. Scroll back and see some of the comments he makes in response to other users. It's really, really bizarre. I agree with you long4hair people should move on from all of this and forget it. There is clearly nothing of significance going on or we would have heard about it by now...he is an strange man who is not doing anything for anybody other than causing irritation and disappointment.


 +1

His responses are antagonistic and redundant. Most of the time he talks about something left field while feigning a reply to a quote, as with my previous post. The same thing happens so frequently even after being called out on it that it's got to be deliberate.

The reason I reply is because he is confirmed by Kobren on the radio show and Dr. Wesley as well. The thought of a scarless procedure is intriguing even if no regeneration. I have enough hair I do not need regeneration. I just want a transplant with ability to shave my head in 20 years when I am 50 if need be.

If he was a random troll unconfirmed by the bald truth host and a reputable surgeon I would not still be posting in his threads, I assure you.

Him continuously mentioning helping "the very young" has got to be premeditated tongue-in-cheek creep factor as well. come on.

----------


## tedwuji

> Your words:
> *"Predict you would not go... Are you serious? What else could I be talking about?"* 
> 
> When every I am on here, *I am VERY HONEST about what ever I would talk about.
> *
> In the beginning of my info,
> *I did not need to show exactly what day I was set to be at 'Pilofocus' for the phase test update.*
> Afterwards, I would have been explaining all the information.
> *Because my WORK JOB'S supervisor have set me for more work-time on the 13th, Monday, I had not problem in letting everybody know what day I was suppose to be there.*
> ...


 How does his wife deal with him if this is actually his true character and he's not deliberately being an aloof creep.

Like imagine her waking up in the morning and asking him what he wants to have for breakfast and him giving some slap stick reply like that... or her having an argument with him about something mundane like paying the taxes... how would that go? Would he just sit in a chair and repeat things over and over that he said two years ago in an awkward and forced pleasant tone? hahahaha wtf wtf

----------


## long4hair

> How does his wife deal with him if this is actually his true character and he's not deliberately being an aloof creep.
> 
> Like imagine her waking up in the morning and asking him what he wants to have for breakfast and him giving some slap stick reply like that... or her having an argument with him about something mundane like paying the taxes... how would that go? Would he just sit in a chair and repeat things over and over that he said two years ago in an awkward and forced pleasant tone? hahahaha wtf wtf


 I figure that any woman married to a guy like Artista would have to be an inferior woman. If she was a worthwhile woman she would have already put her foot down and make him stop disappointing and frustrating the young people here time and time again.  

Artista claims he wants to "especially" help the young. What a laugh! Artista has done more to disappoint and sadden the young people here than any other poster. Artista has frustrated and disappointed the young people here more than even hair loss has. He has let them down time and time again. He makes promises to give information to them, they count on him to do so, and then he pulls the rug out from under them.

----------


## robodoc

This may be pitiful way of having attention...the world.

----------


## JohnMPB

Is artista an artist?

----------


## Artista

HELLO JohnMPB!!
 I'm on my way to work right now ....
 Actually I am a professional portrait artist but I still have to be at my  regular job !!
( unfortunately)
 I get hired by a lot of people !
 American kennel club has been hiring me too!!
 Have a good day John'!

----------


## JohnMPB

Artista the artist,
Why do you continually let everyone down in this thread?

----------


## Artista

I don't understand what you're trying to say here.
 Please explain this better  ok?

----------


## Breaking Bald

> I don't understand what you're trying to say here.
>  Please explain this better  ok?


 Haha...oh man, you are seriously bizarre and oblivious...do you respond like this on purpose just to wind people up or are you just deluded?

----------


## FearTheLoss

> I don't understand what you're trying to say here.
>  Please explain this better  ok?


 

Artista, when did you reschedule your appointment for?

----------


## long4hair

> I don't understand what you're trying to say here.
>  Please explain this better  ok?


 LOL!

What a funny troll.

----------


## long4hair

> Artista, when did you reschedule your appointment for?


 He rescheduled it to the next day he will cancel it.

----------


## tedwuji

> I don't understand what you're trying to say here.
>  Please explain this better  ok?


 Artista, what do you think he means? Can you guess?

----------


## tedwuji

> He rescheduled it to the next day he will cancel it.


 I wish this were not as obvious as it is.

----------


## Vox

> LOL!
> What a funny troll.


 This thread is one of the funniest in the forum  :Wink: . I am saying this from the "safe place" of someone who started losing his hair in a very young age and never had the luxury to enjoy a head full of hair in his early 20s  :Frown: , like most guys do, even those suffering from hair loss later in their lives. So, I have nothing to lose anymore, and I take all this very lightly, with a smile  :Big Grin: , because I find it amusing.

But I understand that for the younger ones seeing their hair going quickly away, and waiting the latest news in innovative surgical procedures in such a thread, it must not be that funny.

----------


## tedwuji

> This thread is one of the funniest in the forum . I am saying this from the "safe place" of someone who started losing his hair in a very young age and never had the luxury to enjoy a head full of hair in his early 20s , like most guys do, even those suffering from hair loss later in their lives. So, I have nothing to lose anymore, and I take all this very lightly, with a smile , because I find it amusing.
> 
> But I understand that for the younger ones seeing their hair going quickly away, and waiting the latest news in innovative surgical procedures in such a thread, it must not be that funny.


 I am 33 and a norwood 2, so I am at the opposite end of the spectrum. Either way, it is not funny to be lied to repeatedly.

----------


## long4hair

> You're both ****s, to be fair.


 To be fair you're a gum-flapper.

----------


## long4hair

> Either way, it is not funny to be lied to repeatedly.


 No it's not. 

And I think artista has been doing this on purpose. Nobody could accidentally cancel so many appointments in a situation like this. I think he's a troll who gets his jollies by crushing other people's feelings. He likes to build up people's hopes and then crash their hopes for fun. 

It's like when "Lucy" gets Charlie Brown to trust her that she won't move the football again before he tries to kick it (making Charlie Brown fall) but then Charlie Brown tries to kick the ball, she moves it, and he falls again. Artista is pulling a Lucy on the other posters here. Artista gets his kicks this way the same as Lucy does. He's trolling the posters here the same way Lucy trolls Charlie Brown by moving the football.

Remember, he knows that people (including the young people he says he "especially" cares about) are waiting to hear his results. So he knows his cancellations crush the people who are waiting to hear his results and yet he keeps doing it. I could understand it's an accident if it was once or twice but he's played this game 5, 6, or 7 times. Maybe more. He's doing this intentionally. 

And then there's his ridiculous act about not understanding what we mean when we rag on him for his bad behavior. I think he pretends he doesn't understand this stuff to get us to put it behind us so we'll trust him again. And after he get us to trust him again he can get us wound-up waiting for news from him and then cancel his appointment again so he can crush people again, especially the young.

----------


## tedwuji

> No it's not. 
> 
> And I think artista has been doing this on purpose. Nobody could accidentally cancel so many appointments in a situation like this. I think he's a troll who gets his jollies by crushing other people's feelings. He likes to build up people's hopes and then crash their hopes for fun. 
> 
> It's like when "Lucy" gets Charlie Brown to trust her that she won't move the football again before he tries to kick it (making Charlie Brown fall) but then Charlie Brown tries to kick the ball, she moves it, and he falls again. Artista is pulling a Lucy on the other posters here. Artista gets his kicks this way the same as Lucy does. He's trolling the posters here the same way Lucy trolls Charlie Brown by moving the football.
> 
> Remember, he knows that people (including the young people he says he "especially" cares about) are waiting to hear his results. So he knows his cancellations crush the people who are waiting to hear his results and yet he keeps doing it. I could understand it's an accident if it was once or twice but he's played this game 5, 6, or 7 times. Maybe more. He's doing this intentionally. 
> 
> And then there's his ridiculous act about not understanding what we mean when we rag on him for his bad behavior. I think he pretends he doesn't understand this stuff to get us to put it behind us so we'll trust him again. And after he get us to trust him again he can get us wound-up waiting for news from him and then cancel his appointment again so he can crush people again, especially the young.


 That or this whole thing is a scheme to get Wesley publicity and the website more hits.

Artista and Pilofocus are both confirmed by Kobren as real ideas.

----------


## Vox

> I am 33 and a norwood 2, so I am at the opposite end of the spectrum.


 But this is a perfectly natural state for your age. I think.




> Either way, it is not funny to be lied to repeatedly.


 It is not, if you believe what you read. Personally, I don't expect anything from a random internet person with such bold statements (no pun intended  :Big Grin: ) and no substance. For this particular case, after not a long time, it becomes clear that something is not quite right.

But anyway, I am curious to see how this will evolve and, eventually, end up.

----------


## long4hair

> But this is a perfectly natural state for your age. I think.


 
This statement is as ugly as the statements by the people with full heads of hair who tell us that we should man-up and accept our hair loss and quit complaining. It sounds like you're telling him he should just accept his hair loss since it's the amount of hair loss he should experience at his age. You seem to think other bald people should accept their bald disfigurement but you should not have to. It's a disfigurement for all of us, not just you fella. But thank you for advertising the fact that you don't give a rat's ass about anyone except yourself. How special you are.

Everybody's hair loss is their natural state. Whatever amount of hair loss you have that is also your natural state since you didn't lose your hair in some unnatural manner.

----------


## Vox

> This statement is as ugly as the statements by the people with full heads of hair who tell us that we should man-up and accept our hair loss and quit complaining. It sounds like you're telling him he should just accept his hair loss since it's the amount of hair loss he should experience at his age. You seem to think other bald people should accept their bald disfigurement but you should not have to. It's a disfigurement for all of us, not just you fella. But thank you for advertising the fact that you don't give a rat's ass about anyone except yourself. How special you are.
> 
> Everybody's hair loss is their natural state. Whatever amount of hair loss you have that is also your natural state since you didn't lose your hair in some unnatural manner.


 I imply nothing like that. But I am impressed by the amount of anger you show and the conclusions you draw about someone which you know nothing of. I am speechless. And sad to see this.

----------


## long4hair

> I imply nothing like that. But I am impressed by the amount of anger you show and the conclusions you draw about someone which you know nothing of. I am speechless. And sad to see this.


 
I'm not angry at all. I've got your number so you can quit the innocent act, although I can understand you trying to deny your boorish bs.

----------


## tedwuji

> But this is a perfectly natural state for your age. I think.
> 
> 
> It is not, if you believe what you read. Personally, I don't expect anything from a random internet person with such bold statements (no pun intended ) and no substance. For this particular case, after not a long time, it becomes clear that something is not quite right.
> 
> But anyway, I am curious to see how this will evolve and, eventually, end up.


 God I love it. To be honest I like being a Norwood 2 fighting to keep what i have, and staying up to date on treatments. It's almost like video game to me. A video game I am winning if you look at my introduction thread.

----------


## tedwuji

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/threads...reatment-Proto

----------


## Vox

> God I love it. To be honest I like being a Norwood 2 fighting to keep what i have, and staying up to date on treatments. It's almost like video game to me. A video game I am winning if you look at my introduction thread.


 Yes, I saw it. You have very nice hair.   :Smile:  And lucky to be at that age today because, despite the lack of a cure, you still have some options to preserve your hair.

----------


## JohnMPB

Artista for president in 2020!

----------


## Artista

First of all, 
*HELLO JohnMPB!*
*If I become the US President in 2020, you JohnMPB, will be my US Vice-President too!! LOL....*
I am here to let *EVERYBODY* know that *I just got off the phone with Dr. Wesley's 'Pilofocus' Clinic
BECAUSE on the 3rd week of May I WILL be there for Dr. Wesley to MEDICALLY UPDATE my 3rd Phase Tested scalp/donor area!!*
*I promise you all that I WILL be there FINALLY because I am on my work VACATION for
 2 weeks in May!!*
I was not able to go there for quite a while
*due to my regular work and because of my health issues*!!
(health issues had nothing to do with my hair of course) My health is A-OK,,,my regular doctor did the right things for me!!
*Also, I had so much to do for my FAMILY in the past months too!!*
As I have said before, *Dr. Wesley* has had *so MANY patients for his 3rd Phase Testings* so it really did not matter when I would be there.....but of course, it IS IMPORTANT for me to be there for his *MEDICAL phase test update* and his *VERIFICATION* as to how good that hair regeneration maybe!!!
Cheers to all.

----------


## Artista

*I dont know why my message was done twice-LOL...oh well!!* 

First of all, 
*HELLO JohnMPB!*
*If I become the US President in 2020, you JohnMPB, will be my US Vice-President too!! LOL....*
I am here to let EVERYBODY know that *I just got off the phone with Dr. Wesley's 'Pilofocus' Clinic
BECAUSE on the 3rd week of May I WILL be there for Dr. Wesley to MEDICALLY UPDATE my 3rd Phase Tested scalp/donor area!!*
*I promise you all that I WILL be there FINALLY because I am on my work VACATION for
 2 weeks in May!!*
I was not able to go there for quite a while
*due to my regular work and because of my health issues*!!
(health issues had nothing to do with my hair of course) My health is A-OK,,,my regular doctor did the right things for me!!
*Also, I had so much to do for my FAMILY in the past months too!!*
As I have said before, *Dr. Wesley* has had *so MANY patients for his 3rd Phase Testings* so it really did not matter when I would be there.....but of course, it IS IMPORTANT for me to be there for his *MEDICAL phase test update* and his *VERIFICATION* as to how good that hair regeneration maybe!!!
Cheers to all.

----------


## Artista

I had not been able to get on BTT because of what I said just now.
*Hopefully, I can be on here more often now!!!*
*I truly do like to try to HELP others here.....especially the very young!!*

I have to go to work in 30 minutes now!! Oh well!!!

----------


## long4hair

> First of all, 
> *HELLO JohnMPB!*
> *If I become the US President in 2020, you JohnMPB, will be my US Vice-President too!! LOL....*
> I am here to let *EVERYBODY* know that *I just got off the phone with Dr. Wesley's 'Pilofocus' Clinic
> BECAUSE on the 3rd week of May I WILL be there for Dr. Wesley to MEDICALLY UPDATE my 3rd Phase Tested scalp/donor area!!*
> *I promise you all that I WILL be there FINALLY because I am on my work VACATION for
>  2 weeks in May!!*
> I was not able to go there for quite a while
> *due to my regular work and because of my health issues*!!
> ...


 
Your next appointment with Dr. Wesley is scheduled for the 3rd week of May so that means the next appointment you'll cancel with Dr. Wesley will be for the 3rd week of May. Thanks for the advance notice of your May appointment cancellation. Maybe you should let Dr. Wesley know now that you will be cancelling this appointment before it takes place so he can book someone else for the same time slot.

----------


## Artista

* Hey there Long4hair ...*
 Why would you make such a negative assumption right now ?
 I am being very honest as to meeting up with Dr. Wesley finally  in May !
 All the people that really have known me here for a long time knows that I'm being honest!!

----------


## Artista

Again, I am at work here !!
  I am being very sincere in  finally meeting up with Dr. Wesley !!
 This is an important thing to do !!!
 I wish that I could've been there months ago but Dr. Wesley said  on the phone that it was OK because there are so many phase test patients he has been working on  and updating !!
 Again to everybody ,
I WILL BE THERE IN MAY along  with my wife too!

----------


## long4hair

> Again, I am at work here !!
>   I am being very sincere in  finally meeting up with Dr. Wesley !!
>  This is an important thing to do !!!
>  I wish that I could've been there months ago but Dr. Wesley said  on the phone that it was OK because there are so many phase test patients he has been working on  and updating !!
>  Again to everybody ,
> I WILL BE THERE IN MAY along  with my wife too!


 
Thanks for the heads-up that you'll be cancelling an appointment with Dr. Wesley during the 3rd week of May. If you give me the exact date and time of that appointment, which you'll be cancelling, then I'll schedule my own appointment with Dr. Wesley for that same date and time since we already know you won't be keeping your appointment.

I want all of the young people here to know in advance that Artista will be cancelling an appointment with Dr. Wesley in the 3rd week of May. Artista wants you to know he has this appointment with Dr. Wesley during the 3rd week of May so you'll know that is when his next appointment cancellation will be. He wants to schedule the appointment, inform you that he has the appointment, and then cancel the appointment because he "especially" cares about you. He figures the best way to help you is to build up your hopes that he will give you information from Dr. Wesley and then pull the rug out from under you by not giving you the information because he canceled the appointment. He thinks this is the best way to show you that he "especially" cares about you young people.

----------


## long4hair

Artista will you cancel the appointment in April or May?

----------


## Artista

Long4hair,  why have you been making  negative assumptions????
 I explained why a few times why I was not able to go back to Dr. Wesley's clinic  for the follow up of my phase test.
 My wife and I are off on vacation in May .
 Dr. Wesley has confirmed the day I'm going to be there in May!!
 My wife and I are setting up a flight  out to New York  and my wife is setting up a  Hotel there !!!
 Again why are you making a negative assumption  about this ?
 I'm not attacking you -I want you to  understand what you're doing wrong Long4hair,  why have you been making  negative assumptions????
 I explained why a few times why I was not able to go back to Dr. Wesley's clinic  for the follow up of my phase test.
 My wife and I are off on vacation in May .
 Dr. Wesley has confirmed the day I'm going to be there in May!!
 I wife and I are setting up a flight  to New York  and my wife is setting up a Long4hair,  why have you been making  negative assumptions????
 I explained why a few times why I was not able to go back to Dr. Wesley's clinic  for the follow up of my phase test.
 My wife and I are off on vacation in May .
 Dr. Wesley has confirmed the day I'm going to be there in May!!
 My wife and I are setting up a flight out to New York  and my wife is setting up a  Hotel  nearby  to Wesley's office !
 Once again , you should not make negative assumptions .  I'm not attacking you I'm trying to  help you out !!

----------


## tedwuji

> *I dont know why my message was done twice-LOL...oh well!!* 
> 
> 
> *due to my regular work and because of my health issues*!!
> (health issues had nothing to do with my hair of course) My health is A-OK,,,my regular doctor did the right things for me!!
> 
> Cheers to all.


 
Are you sure your medical issues are not due to the hair transplant wesley did using an endoscopic device? Maybe you have an advanced infection messing with your brain. You keep repeating yourself.

I wonder if PILOFOCUS IS UNSAFE

----------


## tedwuji

I very much hope your medical issues really are not hair related!

You may need to cancel in May if u come to find out PILOFOCUS GAVE U AN INFECTION

----------


## Artista

*Hello Tedwuji*....

I just read your 2 responses :

*"Are you sure your medical issues are not due to the hair transplant"*

*"I very much hope your medical issues really are not hair related!"* 

*Of course NOT!* 
As I had said before here, *my hair had NOTHING to do with my health issues from a few months ago*.
I went to my regular good doctor and I got my health issues FIXED. 
I have had lower back arthritis pain since February 2016 so I had to have that updated as well .
*  AGAIN,  as I have said here before, that health issue had NOTHING to do with my hair
 or the phase testings!*!
If it did I would let everybody KNOW.
*Nobody here should EVER make negative assumptions about anything.* 
Again, I would never 'attack' people here that are saying negative things. 
There are quite a few members here that know that I am being SINCERE and HONEST.
*Spencer knows that too!!*
Ive been here since 2010!!

----------


## tedwuji

> *Hello Tedwuji*....
> 
> I just read your 2 responses :
> 
> *"Are you sure your medical issues are not due to the hair transplant"*
> 
> *"I very much hope your medical issues really are not hair related!"* 
> 
> *Of course NOT!* 
> ...


 Endscopic instrument-induced infection moving from scalp to back?

Was the procedure painful?

Were you BLEEDING!?

This recent string of medical issues you have been complaining about and causing time off work all started very near the time you had PILOFOCUS.

*I WOULD NEVER MAKE NEGATIVE ASSUMPTIONS ABOUT YOUR HONESTY BUT MAYBE YOU ARE UNAWARE OF THE ROOT CAUSE OF YOUR HEALTH CONCERNS!!??

I AM ONLY CONERENED FOR YOUR SAFETY, AND THE SAFETY OF THE VERY YOUNG WHO MAY ALSO WANT PILOFOCUS TOO, OF COURSE!!! Please consider my KIND ADVICE! I JOINED BTT BACK IN '14 AND THAT'S A LONG TIME AGO TOO! SO WE ARE ALL HERE TO HELP!*

----------


## Artista

*That infection that YOU talked about has NOT HAPPENED to my scalp at all!!*
*I have had no problems or any pain on my scalp!*
My donor area that Dr. Wesley had used for the Hair Regeneration 3rd  Phase Testing
* has been A-OK!*
*No pain at all.* In fact, my donor area hair looks NORMAL!!
*I cant wait until Dr. Wesley can verify just how good it might be!!  *

----------


## Artista

*I have to go to WORK NOW.  I wish that I didn't have to go! Oh will......*

----------


## tedwuji

> *That infection that YOU talked about has NOT HAPPENED to my scalp at all!!*
> *I have had no problems or any pain on my scalp!*
> My donor area that Dr. Wesley had used for the Hair Regeneration 3rd  Phase Testing
> * has been A-OK!*
> *No pain at all.* In fact, my donor area hair looks NORMAL!!
> *I cant wait until Dr. Wesley can verify just how good it might be!!  *


 but since you have not been to the good doctor in such a long time how can we be sure you do not have a severe infection causing your RECENT STRING OF HEALTH CONCERNS YOU CONTINUALLY MENTION!! 

*I AM JUST HERE TO MENTION THIS INFORMATION INCASE SOMEONE VERY YOUNG COULD BE AT RISK OF THE SAME HEALTH ISSUES!!! I AM SURE YOU UNDERSDTAND!! I JOINED BTT BAC IN '14
WELL  ia m working now but ill be back on later BE CAREFUL WITH YOUR HEALTH!!! I WOULD NEVER ATTACK YOU OR ANYONE ELSE ON BTT!! GET WELL SOON AND KEEP YOUR SCALP CLEAN!!*

----------


## tedwuji

> *I have to go to WORK NOW.  I wish that I didn't have to go! Oh will......*


 *I am working now too just replying from my iPhone so dont mind my typing erros and be careful with that scalp and let me and the very young know how your ealth is doing soon!!*

----------


## tedwuji

> *I have to go to WORK NOW.  I wish that I didn't have to go! Oh will......*


 *I am working now too just replying from my iPhone so dont mind my typing errors and be careful with that scalp and let me and the very young know how your health is doing soon!!*

----------


## long4hair

> I very much hope your medical issues really are not hair related!
> 
> You may need to cancel in May if u come to find out PILOFOCUS GAVE U AN INFECTION


 He will cancel his late May appointment for sure. I wish he'd give me the exact date and time of the appointment so I can schedule my appointment with Dr. Wesley for the same date and time since it's a sure thing that Artista will be canceling his appointment. 

Artista has to cancel his May appointment because he "especially" wants to help young people by building up their hopes that he'll get them information from the doctor (at the appointment) and then cancel the appointment so he can crash the young people's hopes. You see, he "especially" cares about the young people.

----------


## long4hair

> *That infection that YOU talked about has NOT HAPPENED to my scalp at all!!*
> *I have had no problems or any pain on my scalp!*
> My donor area that Dr. Wesley had used for the Hair Regeneration 3rd  Phase Testing
> * has been A-OK!*
> *No pain at all.* In fact, my donor area hair looks NORMAL!!
> *I cant wait until Dr. Wesley can verify just how good it might be!!  *


 Is that what's wrong with your brain - a brain infection? I guess that's why you're incapable of going to your appointments. I thought you were missing your appointments because you "especially" want to help young people?

----------


## long4hair

> * Hey there Long4hair ...*
>  Why would you make such a negative assumption right now ?


 You have got to be kidding me.

----------


## Breaking Bald

Lol at the responses...I can't help but to keep coming back to this bizarre thread. Artista is English not your first language or are you just not right in the head? So May now..? FIVE MONTHS after when you were meant to originally have an appointment and no doubt you will cancel this one as well.

----------


## JohnMPB

Is this real life?

----------


## Artista

*
Hello everybody once again!*

*'Long4hair' again made a NEGATIVE ASSUMPTION about me once again.*
('Breaking Bald' made a NEGATIVE ASSUMPTION about me TOO yesterday) 
*Here is what 'Long4hair' said about me yesterday on 3/28/17: *  
*
"He will cancel his late May appointment for sure"* 
*
My wife and I are on VACATION for 2 weeks in May 2017!*
*I DID call Dr. Wesley's Clinic to find out which day would be available for me to get that 'Pilofocus' Hair Regeneration 3rd Phase test.* (I was the second phase of so many!)
It was verified and so I WILL BE there on the 3rd week of May at 4:00 pm.
My wife will be with me there.

*I would never take offense for people here that would  make negative assumptions about me.
I AM BEING HONEST about this!!*

*What Long4hair said was wrong,* but *hopefully*, he will 'step-back' a little bit and *reconsider not making any negative assumptions about me*. 
*I am not angry or annoyed by any of this.*



The people here that have know me for quite a while and know me a lot better *KNOW that I am being honest here.*
*I had a private conversation with Spencer Kobren yesterday about some members here that made bad assumptions about me.*
*Spencer KNOWS me very well and he KNOWS that I am being honest and real!!*

For everyone, 
*I cant wait to know what Dr.Wesley has medically confirmed in-re to my donor area that he had used for that Hair Regeneration 3rd Phase Test!*
Hopefully, he can also let me know the updates about those other 3rd phase test patients that he has done.
*Of course, I WILL let all of you know what my update IS.*
Again,* I WILL BE THERE in May 2017 BECAUSE I will be ON VACATION for 2 weeks!!*
*My wife and I have all ready set up our FLIGHT to New York City!!*
I am NOT LYING!!
*  Cheers everybody!!*

----------


## long4hair

> [B]
> The people here that have know me for quite a while and know me a lot better *KNOW that I am being honest here.*
> *I had a private conversation with Spencer Kobren yesterday about some members here that made bad assumptions about me.*
> *Spencer KNOWS me very well and he KNOWS that I am being honest and real!!*


 Did you tell Spencer Kobren you've been telling us you had appointments and then you canceled those appointments (at the last minute) many times already?  Tell Spencer Kobren, and the people who have known you quite a while, you've been promising us you would go to your appointments to get information but then you canceled those appointments at the last minute. Tell them you've done this many times already. Tell them that you cancel appointments because you "especially" care about young people so you promise them you will go to your appointments and return with information but then you crash their hopes by canceling their appointments.

----------


## Artista

'*Long4hair' was assuming this:*

*"Did you tell Spencer Kobren you've been telling us you had appointments and then canceling those appointments (at the last minute) many times already?"*
First of all,
I had scheduled to be at Dr. Wesley's office 2 times!!
First time was in April 2016.
(I think the second time was in February 2017.)
*Both times I did NOT canceled it at the last minute!!!* 
(Long4hair, you were making that negative assumption once again) 
*I had called Dr. Wesley's office approximately a week before to let them know I could not make be there, unfortunately* !!
Dr. Wesley was OK with that because he has so many 3rd phase test patients for follow-ups anyways BUT he certainly wants me to be there at some point this year!!
That's why I scheduled it during my vacation time in May so My wife and I absolutely would be there !!*  It is a very important thing to do!!!*
*Here is another negative assumption that you had said 'Long4hair':*
" I am certain you will cancel your next appointment."
*why would you think in that way?!?*
I am being very honest and sincere. 
*I WILL Finally be there because it is important!!*
Again the people that have known me for quite a while here knows that *I'm being truthful!!*
I'm not attacking you Long4hair!
 Im trying to wake-you up a bit  so you don't attack me or anybody else!

----------


## long4hair

> '*Long4hair' was assuming this:*
> 
> *"Did you tell Spencer Kobren you've been telling us you had appointments and then canceling those appointments (at the last minute) many times already?"*
> First of all,
> I had scheduled to be at Dr. Wesley's office 2 times!!
> First time was in April 2016.
> (I think the second time was in February 2017.)
> *Both times I did NOT canceled it at the last minute!!!* 
> (Long4hair, you were making that negative assumption once again) 
> ...


 

The term "last minute" is a figure of speech. It does NOT literally mean 1 minute before the event. I'm not going to argue whether or not you cancelled at the last minute because last minute just means sometime shortly before the event and based on that definittion you did cancel at the last minute. I think you cancelled a few days before the appointments, not a full week before the appointments. 

At any rate, you did in fact cancel all of those appointment. And there were more than 2 of them. You canceled 4 or 5 appointments. You need to act like an adult and start taking responsibility for your bs. 

When are you going to cancel your May appointment?

----------


## Artista

'Long4hair'  you truly are making NEGATIVE assumptions once again!!!!
This is what you said:
"...you did in fact cancel all of those appointment. And there were more than 2 of them. You canceled 4 or 5 appointments"
Why would you assume that?!?!?
I am being very honest about what I said.
I had set it up 2 times but I had to cancel both to what I have had to do at work and for  other reasons too!
Again , Dr. Wesley said it was OK that I had to cancel because eventually I would be there!
I know it's very important to do!!
'Long4hair' also said:
"You need to act like an adult and start taking responsibility for your bs."
You're assuming negative things about me!!! 
He also said:
"When are you going to cancel your May appointment?"
Again he's making more negative assumptions about me!
What I said was very true!
My wife and I have already set up our flight to Dr. Wesley's Pilofocus for May because we ARE on vacation!
I will not cancel it this time  because we're on vacation AND ITS so very important to get this update via Dr.  Wesley !!!

----------


## losthair85

One of the most entertaining threads on the internet.

----------


## Artista

*HELLO  Losthair85!!*
 We have spoken together before!
* Glad to hear back from you* !
  You do know how true I am being here!!
 Have a good day my friend !!

----------


## Vox

> My wife and I are on VACATION for 2 weeks in May 2017!
> I DID call Dr. Wesley's Clinic to find out which day would be available for me to get that 'Pilofocus' Hair Regeneration 3rd Phase test.
> *It was verified and so I WILL BE there on the 3rd week of May at 4:00 pm.*
> ...
> For everyone, 
> I cant wait to know what Dr.Wesley has medically confirmed in-re to my donor area that he had used for that Hair Regeneration 3rd Phase Test!
> Hopefully, he can also let me know the updates about those other 3rd phase test patients that he has done.
> *Of course, I WILL let all of you know what my update IS.*
> ...
> ...


 OK, so, in two months from now we will certainly have your news about the results of pilofocus, yes?

----------


## Artista

*Hello again Vox! Glad to hear from you!!*
(This is my morning time, 9:28 am, I woke up around 7:30am this morning)   
*Your question:
"... in two months from now we will certainly have your news about the results of Pilofocus, yes?"*

*I ABSOLUTELY will post my 'Pilofocus' 3rd Phase Test UPDATE for all to know!*
I hope that it eventually turns out to be a very good new science for everybody with hairloss but there is no way of knowing right now, of course. 
*Dr. Wesley is a very good and a very sincere hairloss Doctor!!*
*Again, it was great to hear back from you Vox!* Have a good day!!!

----------


## long4hair

> *Hello again Vox! Glad to hear from you!!*
> (This is my morning time, 9:28 am, I woke up around 7:30am this morning)   
> *Your question:
> "... in two months from now we will certainly have your news about the results of Pilofocus, yes?"*
> 
> *I ABSOLUTELY will post my 'Pilofocus' 3rd Phase Test UPDATE for all to know!*
> I hope that it eventually turns out to be a very good new science for everybody with hairloss but there is no way of knowing right now, of course. 
> *Dr. Wesley is a very good and a very sincere hairloss Doctor!!*
> *Again, it was great to hear back from you Vox!* Have a good day!!!


 Artista, please let us know as soon as you cancel the appointment.

----------


## Artista

Why would you continue to say something so negative ?!?!?
 I've verified it that I will be there in May !!
 I am on vacation with my wife that day !
 Stop making negative assumptions .

----------


## Artista

*( Why 'long4hair' would ASSUME very negative things about me doesn't make sense !)*

----------


## markusbdc

Artista- So let me get this straight- Pilofocus is just an enhanced way for the surgeon to view the transplant area under microscopy so he doesnt fook up the transplanted follicles by transecting them by accident etc.?

----------


## tedwuji

> *Hello again Vox! Glad to hear from you!!*
> (This is my morning time, 9:28 am, I woke up around 7:30am this morning)   
> *Your question:
> "... in two months from now we will certainly have your news about the results of Pilofocus, yes?"*
> 
> *I ABSOLUTELY will post my 'Pilofocus' 3rd Phase Test UPDATE for all to know!*
> I hope that it eventually turns out to be a very good new science for everybody with hairloss but there is no way of knowing right now, of course. 
> *Dr. Wesley is a very good and a very sincere hairloss Doctor!!*
> *Again, it was great to hear back from you Vox!* Have a good day!!!


 did you get an infection?

----------


## tedwuji

> Is this real life?


 i feel he is more of a caricature.

----------


## Artista

NO  infections at all ! 
 I am being honest about that.
 If I did suffer an infection I would let everybody know  about it . 
Cheers

----------


## tedwuji

> Lol at the responses...I can't help but to keep coming back to this bizarre thread. Artista is English not your first language or are you just not right in the head? So May now..? FIVE MONTHS after when you were meant to originally have an appointment and no doubt you will cancel this one as well.


 Thread is so good. I am not even here for pilofocus anymore. I am here to see what Artista is going to post next.

----------


## tedwuji

> NO  infections at all ! 
>  I am being honest about that.
>  If I did suffer an infection I would let everybody know  about it . 
> Cheers


 but you DID have a recent onset of health issues not long after pillowfocus was performed.

----------


## tedwuji

> NO  infections at all ! 
>  I am being honest about that.
>  If I did suffer an infection I would let everybody know  about it . 
> Cheers


 
with a new revolutionary endoscopic procedure such as this where we are plucking grafts from UNDER the skin by inserting foreign instruments into the scalp who is to say FOR SURE?

----------


## Artista

Hello again Tedwuji!
 I promise you I will let all of you know what my update is after being with Dr. Wesley  at  his  Pilofocus Clinic .  My wife and I will be there on the third week of May.  I'm scheduled there at 4:00pm!! Have a good day  everybody  !!

----------


## tedwuji

> Hello again Tedwuji!
>  I promise you I will let all of you know what my update is after being with Dr. Wesley  at  his  Pilofocus Clinic .  My wife and I will be there on the third week of May.  I'm scheduled there at 4:00pm!! Have a good day  everybody  !!


 so pilofocus did not give u an infection is what u believe?

----------


## tedwuji

i mean im not a professional... but it sounds like u had a whole myriad of various health concerns immediately after Pillowfocus.

----------


## Artista

To be quite honest with you and everybody else I did not have any health issues  soon after Dr. Wesley's Pilofocus phase testing!
 It started sometime late in 2016.
 Again I'm being honest when I say this,
 It had nothing to do with  Pilofocus.
 If it did I would not lie about it.
 I want to my regular doctor for my health issue  and I have been fixed .
 Also I have been so worn out from my regular job due to  mandatory overtimes  during winter time !
 To this day  my health has been fixed I am A-OK!

----------


## Artista

Also ,  my scalp looks so much better  since being at Dr. Wesley's and in November 2015  because he gave me 500+ hair  transplants  as his way of thanking me for being a part of  his 3rd phase testing . 
 He did the same  for all these other 3rd phase test patients of his ,,,

----------


## tedwuji

> Also ,  my scalp looks so much better  since being at Dr. Wesley's and in November 2015  because he gave me 500+ hair  transplants  as his way of thanking me for being a part of  his 3rd phase testing . 
>  He did the same  for all these other 3rd phase test patients of his ,,,


 ok so no infections is what u are saying. and the whole ambush of health probelsm immediately after this was not related?

----------


## Artista

*Hello again Tedwuji.*
*
I am being very truthful about that.* (i would never lie about anything)
The 2 health issues that I had, *had NOTHING to do with* the 3rd Phase testing.
*Again, ALSO due to my regular job back from a few months ago, I was getting to worn out 
due to the mandatory overtime though-out the winter time!*
*Cheers to everybody!!*

----------


## FearTheLoss

Lay off him guys, I know it has been frustrating but you are all acting psychotic. Artista has his new appointment in May, let's wait until then. Maybe try spending your energy on something productive until then. Your negativity isn't going to make anything better.

----------


## tedwuji

> Lay off him guys, I know it has been frustrating but you are all acting psychotic. Artista has his new appointment in May, let's wait until then. Maybe try spending your energy on something productive until then. Your negativity isn't going to make anything better.


 He will cancel.

----------


## Artista

*HELLO  FearTheLoss !* 
*Thank you!*  
*As you KNOW,* *I am being* *very honest about going back to Dr. Wesley next month in May 2017!!*
Ill say again,
*My WIFE and I are on VACATION in Ma**y* and we *WILL ABSOLUTELY* be there in New York City's, Manhattan *TO BE AT Dr. Wesley's Pilofocus Clinic for that UPDATE.* 
Ill be so happy to know about that update of that hair regeneration 3rd phase test.
I of course will let all know about this soon after being with Dr. Wesley!!!
*Thanks again FearTheLoss !!*

----------


## JohnMPB

Is pilofocus that dangerous?

----------


## tedwuji

> Is pilofocus that dangerous?


 after all of Artista's medical issues i am beginning to wonder if it is dangerous...

----------


## Artista

I'll tell you once again Tedwuji ,
 The health issues that I had had nothing to do with the phase testing.
 The health issues that I had, had nothing to do with any of it.
 I'm in my late 50s  but I don't have to explain what my  Health issues were !
 I am back to normal !
 Don't make negative assumptions about anything!
 You don't really know me and you can't make negative assumptions. 
 I am not attacking you -I'm trying to wake you up !!

----------


## tedwuji

> I'll tell you once again Tedwuji ,
>  The health issues that I had had nothing to do with the phase testing.
>  The health issues that I had, had nothing to do with any of it.
>  I'm in my late 50s  but I don't have to explain what my  Health issues were !
>  I am back to normal !
>  Don't make negative assumptions about anything!
>  You don't really know me and you can't make negative assumptions. 
>  I am not attacking you -I'm trying to wake you up !!


 We can never be too careful. Im just warning the very young.

----------


## Artista

Again, DONT make negative assumptions about me or ANYONE ELSE Tedwuji ...
There is no reason for that at all.
Have a good day...
I WILL let everyone here on BTT know about my update through Dr. Wesley!
 He is a great and a sincere hairloss  doctor!!

----------


## JohnMPB

> We can never be too careful. Im just warning the very young.


 Thank you for being so *SINCERE* tedwuji

----------


## Artista

*HELLO again, FearTheLoss!*
 I can't wait to hear back from you again.
 How are you doing my friend ?
 I'm sure you're doing relatively good just like I am !
*Of course as you do know*, if I had health issues due to the 3rd phase testing I would have told everybody about it here.
 I am very objective about things.
 I would never lie  or make negative assumptions to anybody here  because I try to help others at times.  Especially the very young!
*Can't wait to hear back from you FearTheLoss*!
 Have a good day !

----------


## JohnMPB

*GREETINGS FearTheLoss*,

As you may know we all here care dearly about the VERY YOUNG.

I hope you are young and remain young!

I just love it when young guys talk to me on this forum.

*REMEMBER!* Stay fresh and stay young, so I can continue to care about you my very young friend.

Best regards

----------


## Vox

> I'm in my late 50s  but I don't have to explain what my  Health issues were !


 Of course you don't have to explain anything. This is a very personal affair. However, hair loss treatments are in the same category, in my logic at least. And we talk all over the place here. 

So, I would like to learn which health problems you had, regardless of hair loss or pilofocus. This is a side topic and it happens sometimes to bring it forth during discussions. But I will completely understand if you do not wish to publicly share such issues in the forum.

----------


## FearTheLoss

Artista, doing well. Focusing on the things I can control and bettering myself in other aspects of life. I, as well as many others who don't post, can't wait to see what May brings for you. I'm glad you have your other health issues under control and hope it stays that way.

As for the rest of you. You guys have problems not even regeneration of follicles could fix. Quit taking up thread space with your negativity and harassment of Artista. It's pathetic how you guys are acting and treating him. He is doing the forum a service and while it may not be on your time scale, you guys are acting psychotic.  Have patience.

----------


## petewete

this dude artista is a phoney, 6-8 months and no uodate or pics, yet he can post. Health issues prevent him from updates yet he can post quite frequently. How gullible are you guys??? Kick this troll off of here or delete this thread.

----------


## JohnMPB

You know what guys. I had my own health issues last year and a few ongoing ones til now...so in hindsight I regret not making this post earlier. I know how hard life can be juggling a full time job with health issues so I'm gonna step back and apologize to artista for any harsh comments I made. 

Lets give him this chance. I think he will pull thru in May 

Artista, cheers to you and everyone else in this thread

----------


## Vox

> I know how hard life can be juggling a full time job with health issues


 This. 

I consider myself lucky for not having to deal with health problems so far. But I know cases of other people that have to, while working full time. And I know very well, even if not first-hand, how difficult it is and how health can be further compromised because of this.

----------


## Artista

*HELLO everybody!* 
I am on my way to work now,,,tomorrow I WILL respond here once again.
*I am off the next 2 days, Wednesday and Thursday...Cheers ALL. *

----------


## Artista

*HELLO everyone,  once again !!*
  I'm at work right now,  (sense 2:00pm)
 and I don't get out  until 11 PM !!
 So  again ,  tomorrow morning  I will respond to you all !!!!! *Cheers!!!!*

----------


## willy

Hey Artista, in your opinion when do you think Pilofocus will be released?

----------


## Artista

*(First of all, Im sorry that I was not able to get on here 2 days ago. I was so busy!)*

* Hello JohnMPB Im glad to hear from you on this.*
     your words;

*  "...I'm gonna step back and apologize to artista for any harsh comments I made.
      Lets give him this chance. I think he will pull thru in May"
*
*Thank you so much JohnMPB!*

----------


## Artista

* Hello 'FearTheLoss' and thank you once again!*

Also,* thank you for truly trying to 'wake-up' some of those members here that are 
making very negative assumptions.* 
I have also been trying to do the same.
*You and I are not attacking anybody at all about this.*

----------


## Artista

* 'Petewete', hello.*
* First of all, I am not attacking you.*
 I want you to consider *NOT making negative assumptions* of me or anyone else here on BTT. 
 Your words:
*"this dude artista is a phoney, 6-8 months and no uodate or pics"* 
  Here on BTT, 2 months ago this year on 2-01-2017 at 12:09 PM,
*I DID post 3 pics* of my donor area update that was used for the Pilofocus Hair-Regeneration 3rd Phase Test. *Of course, in May, Dr. Wesley will medically verify how it is!*
your words:        
*"Health issues prevent him from updates yet he can post quite frequently"*
 It was due to not only to that.
For quite a while a few months ago,at my regular work job  I had so MANY 
*mandatory-overtimes!* 
*I did not have a lot of time then to be back on here!!*
*That is the TRUTH.*
 Your last word:

*"Kick this troll off of here or delete this thread"   * 
* Again, I would not attack you.*
*I am trying to get you to reconsider that what you have been assuming about me is wrong .* 
*Spencer Kobren knows me well and he knows that I am being honest and  sincere.*

----------


## Artista

To let everyone know,
 I have to go back to work today, 2:30 pm to 11:00 pm!!
I will be off again next week on Wednesday/Thursday!!    
The  Week after that Ill be off on Tuesday/Wednesday! 
I might get on Spencer's Live Show that Tuesday.

----------


## Artista

Maybe -lol

----------


## pilipili

Close this thread already. This is just material to give Wesley some _headline/advertising/attention_. There is *nothing to see* in donor area because it’s a ridiculous tiny hair transplant. People with brain knows I tell *the truth*. This is* the bald truth talk*.

----------


## Artista

*(Read the second POST here, this first one was not suppose to be here-LOL)*
Hey there Pillpili,
Why would you make such negative ASSUMPTIONS about this?
You should never assume anything here on the BTT (or anywhere else).
I am NOT attacking you and I am not mad at you....I am trying to help you.    
I am always being quite sincere and honest here on the BTT for everybody! 
Your words:
"Close this thread already. This is just material to give Wesley some                            headline/advertising/attention"
Actually,
Dr. Wesley is a very sincere and great hairloss Doctor!
He does good in helping people with hairloss.  
If his 'Pilofocus' Hair-Regeneration Phase testings becomes a 'new science' for people  
with hairloss, he will share that with all the other good hairloss doctors.
Of course, Dr.Wesley would NEVER make any assumptions or lie about anything. 

Your words: 
"There is nothing to see in donor area because it’s a ridiculous tiny hair transplant"  

If you are referring to the photos of my donor area that I had posted here, months ago,          you are completely wrong.
First of all, Dr.Wesley took out 28+ hair follicles using his innovative ENDOSCOPIC             instrumentation. The 28+ follicles were sent up on my scalp area.

Now you must understand that, Dr. Wesley did NOT put hair transplants back into my donor         area!! He used that donor area for the hair regeneration 3rd Phase test!!
My donor area does not seem to have any missing hairs or any scaring. 
More than likely, my donor area DOES HAVE good hair regeneration on it, BUT,it must be           medically verified. My wife and I WILL BE at Dr.Wesley's 'Pilofocus' Clinic next month         in May,2017, for that FACTUAL update.
I will let all know about my update later on in May.

----------


## Artista

*Hey there Pillpili,*
*Why would you make such negative ASSUMPTIONS about this?*
You should *never assume anything* here on the BTT (or anywhere else).
*I am NOT attacking you and I am not mad at you....I am trying to help you. *  
I am always being quite sincere and honest here on the BTT for everybody! 

*Your words:
"Close this thread already. This is just material to give Wesley some                            headline/advertising/attention"*
Actually,
*Dr. Wesley is a very sincere and great hairloss Doctor!*
He does good in helping people with hairloss.  
*If his 'Pilofocus' Hair-Regeneration Phase testings becomes a 'new science' for people  
with hairloss, he will share that with all the other good hairloss doctors.*
Of course,
*Dr.Wesley would NEVER make any assumptions or lie about anything.* 

*Your words again: 
"There is nothing to see in donor area because its a ridiculous tiny hair transplant" * 

If you are referring to the photos of my donor area that I had posted here, months ago,          you are completely wrong. Again, you are making assumptions. 

First of all, *Dr.Wesley took out 28+ hair follicles using his innovative ENDOSCOPIC             instrumentation. The 28+ follicles were sent up on my scalp area.*

Now you must understand that, *Dr. Wesley did NOT put hair transplants back into my donor area!!* *He used that donor area for the hair regeneration 3rd Phase test!!*
My donor area does not seem to have any missing hairs or any scaring. 
More than likely, my donor area DOES HAVE good hair regeneration on it,* BUT,* 
*it must be  medically verified.*
*My wife and I WILL BE at Dr.Wesley's 'Pilofocus' Clinic next month in May,2017, for that FACTUAL update.* (I cant wait!!)
*I will let all know about my update later on in May.*
*Again Pillpili, I am not attacking you on this. I hope that you consider what I said to you just now. Cheers everyone!!*

----------


## pilipili

Talking about *s*carless pro*c*edure and hair regener*a*tion is pure *m*arketing. Stop spreading false hopes to newcomers. Even though I know most people here are not naïve. I am pretty sure most smiled at my last reply, because they know I tell the truth. 
Wesley knows his pilofocus is useless and does not bring anything significant in HT. If you remove plenty of grafts you will see it in donor area (pilofocus or not)- 
Your whole thread is *useless*. I thought it was a ridiculous tiny hair transplant but I was wrong.. It was a non-hair transplant I repeat: There is nothing to see. 
Anyway ok ok  Artista lets keep this *thread* alive as long as you can as you both(you and wesley) benefit from it. We are awaiting for next update. hopefully Wesley will state everything looks fine and looks very promising.
70pages of nothing. you are a true Artist. *TBC*...

----------


## JohnMPB

Can someone please let me know which page or date range the last set of pics were posted? It would be horrible to scavenge thru 70 Pages to find
Thanks

----------


## JohnMPB

Double post

----------


## Artista

*
Hello again Pillpili!*
First of all, Your last words are good and positive:
*"Anyway ok ok Artista let’s keep this thread alive as long as you can as you both(you and wesley) benefit from it. We are awaiting for next update. hopefully Wesley will state everything looks fine and looks very promising.
70pages of nothing. you are a true Artist."*(I truly am actually a professional Portrait artist)  
Hopefully that 'Pilofocus' Hair-Regeneration Phase Testing does turn out to be a New Science for hairloss *BUT* *no one knows at this point in time.*
Dr. Wesley is *trying his best* to do this. Again, *Dr. Wesley would never assume anything.* 
*He would never lie about anything too,*
*he is a very GOOD and HONEST Doctor!!* 

*Pillpili, your first words:*
*"Stop spreading false hopes to newcomers"*
*I truly am not doing that Pillpili- at times I do try to help others.* 
*Your words:
"Wesley knows his pilofocus is useless and does not bring anything significant in HT"*
That was an negative assumption that you said about Dr. Wesley.
*There is a reason why he was had 3 hair-regeneration Phase Tests done.     
*
*your words:
"Your whole thread is useless"*
Again, hopefully Dr. Wesley's Phase testings turns out to be a New Science for people with hairloss, 
*BUT at this point in time, there is no way of knowing as let.* 
*Once again Pillpili, I would never attack you or anyone else.*
*Have a good day my friend.*

----------


## Breaking Bald

> *
> Hello again Pillpili!*
> First of all, Your last words are good and positive:
> *"Anyway ok ok Artista let’s keep this thread alive as long as you can as you both(you and wesley) benefit from it. We are awaiting for next update. hopefully Wesley will state everything looks fine and looks very promising.
> 70pages of nothing. you are a true Artist."*(I truly am actually a professional Portrait artist)  
> Hopefully that 'Pilofocus' Hair-Regeneration Phase Testing does turn out to be a New Science for hairloss *BUT* *no one knows at this point in time.*
> Dr. Wesley is *trying his best* to do this. Again, *Dr. Wesley would never assume anything.* 
> *He would never lie about anything too,*
> *he is a very GOOD and HONEST Doctor!!* 
> ...


 But Artista...Wesley has been working on this for well over a year now! He must have some results or clarification on what works and what doesn't. During your appointment what are you going to be looking at? Are you going to look for hair regeneration? How can will you tell if there has been any with no tattoos or marks on you head??

----------


## tedwuji

> But Artista...Wesley has been working on this for well over a year now! He must have some results or clarification on what works and what doesn't. During your appointment what are you going to be looking at? Are you going to look for hair regeneration? How can will you tell if there has been any with no tattoos or marks on you head??


 3+ years ****

(2013)

----------


## tedwuji

> Talking about *s*carless pro*c*edure and hair regener*a*tion is pure *m*arketing. Stop spreading false hopes to newcomers. Even though I know most people here are not naïve. I am pretty sure most smiled at my last reply, because they know I tell the truth. 
> Wesley knows his pilofocus is useless and does not bring anything significant in HT. If you remove plenty of grafts you will see it in donor area (pilofocus or not)- 
> Your whole thread is *useless*. I thought it was a ridiculous tiny hair transplant but I was wrong.. It was a… non-hair transplant… I repeat: There is nothing to see. 
> Anyway ok ok  Artista let’s keep this *thread* alive as long as you can as you both(you and wesley) benefit from it. We are awaiting for next update. hopefully Wesley will state everything looks fine and looks very promising.
> 70pages of nothing. you are a true Artist. *TBC*...


 Tell 'em why you mad, son.

----------


## pilipili

> Tell 'em why you mad, son.


  I'm not mad at all I just smile a this clown show. I smile and laugh at this with all the balding friends here who know what the bald truth is ;D 
It's easy: remove the same number of grafts from my donor area, using small punch from a  great surgeon, you will see the same result. Plain and simple. Hair regeneration is just wesley's lure to catch more fishes.
Btw, don't get lost here bro as you are an excellent candidate for HT. fictionnal hair generation is useless for you. You are good candidate or you are not. and you are! 
"facepalm" points: 
.Good candidate for HT: Why would someone try to regenerate hairs from a solid donor area? 
.Poor candidate for HT: Why would someone try to regenerate hairs from a poor donor area (thinning) ? So useless to say the least.

----------


## Breaking Bald

Aaaaand what a surprise, no answer from Artista...

----------


## Artista

*I am a very busy guy at times.*  
*Hello again  Pilipili.  How are you doing now?* 
Again, new month in May, my wife and I will be at* Dr. Wesley's 'Pilofocus' Clinic* in New York City for that 3rd Phase Test update....*I will let everyone know about it.*
*Cheers to everyone here!!*

----------


## Breaking Bald

> *Why in the world would you say something like that !!! 
>  That makes NO sense at all !!
>  Please respond to me on what are you doing this
> NEGATIVE  assumption !*


 Artista can you please answer the question that I posted earlier? Are you ignoring me on purpose?

----------


## Arashi

Artista, I'm not sure what's wrong with you, I don't think you're in on the scam but you seem extremely naieve (not meant as an insult, I hope you don't take it wrong).

I mean come on man. How is dr Wesley going to prove anything without tattoo's ? He didn't set up any proper test at all ! All he can see is that there's no visible scarring, like with most modern FUE surgery. But it's impossible to do any kind of analysis on possible regrowth (which I personally think is a scam anyway but oh well).

You just don't seem to get that somehow.

All these doctors studying and experimenting with regrowth have disappeared and/or have been unmasked as scammers. Wesley seems to be the last man standing but that's just because he hasn't released any photo's we can analyse, so we can't verify anything. He seems to exploit that in order to keep up appearances to attract customers.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> Artista, I'm not sure what's wrong with you, I don't think you're in on the scam but you seem extremely naieve (not meant as an insult, I hope you don't take it wrong).
> 
> I mean come on man. How is dr Wesley going to prove anything without tattoo's ? He didn't set up any proper test at all ! All he can see is that there's no visible scarring, like with most modern FUE surgery. But it's impossible to do any kind of analysis on possible regrowth (which I personally think is a scam anyway but oh well).
> 
> You just don't seem to get that somehow.
> 
> All these doctors studying and experimenting with regrowth have disappeared and/or have been unmasked as scammers. Wesley seems to be the last man standing but that's just because he hasn't released any photo's we can analyse, so we can't verify anything. He seems to exploit that in order to keep up appearances to attract customers.


 No point in trying to discuss or reason with logic in this thread, it doesn't seem to be a thing. I sometimes feel like this is some kind of odd sci-fi movie where Dr Wesley is the villain and Artista is the programmed A.I. that keeps the humans at bay. The robots only have an automated response. The response goes something like: 

'Hey there,

Do not fear human, Dr Wesley is *A VERY SINCERE AND HONEST DOCTOR*  

He is here to *help* the young and bring back *prosperity* to Earth. Just trust in Wesley and all will be well. Please do not make any negative assumptions or ask any reasonable questions, just be patient. Proof is not needed, only faith. 

Thank you'

----------


## JohnMPB

May is here guys. Just let the thread rest until Artista can update following his Checkup with Wesley on his claimed date.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> May is here guys. Just let the thread rest until Artista can update following his Checkup with Wesley on his claimed date.


 And what are you expecting to hear from this update?? Is it too much to ask this question? What will Wesley be looking for on an unmarked head?

----------


## Artista

*Thank you so much JohnMPB!!

 I certainly will let  everybody know here about my third phase test update !!!
*

----------


## JohnMPB

> And what are you expecting to hear from this update?? Is it too much to ask this question? What will Wesley be looking for on an unmarked head?


 I guess I was more focused on the update only. Yes, if you guys have specific questions I think it would be best to relay them to artista. Hopefully then artista can voice our questions to Wesley and let him know a crowd in the baldtruth forum is eagerly waiting answers. I don't think this is too much to ask.

----------


## Breaking Bald

I have been asking Artista this but he is clearly ignoring me because I have insulted him in the past. But let's just clear up a few things here.

•	This procedure was hyped up quite a lot when it started
•	It's been going on for nearly 3 years
•	We have had no new info since its beginnings 
•	Artista cancelled many times and it's now 5 months since the original update. Artista explained he had health concerned which is understandable, but he  very rarely came on here to explain this sitation or answer anybodies questions
•	One of the main attractions of this new ‘revolutionary’ procedure is the regeneration 
•	Artista has had no markings (tattoos) to see if any hair has regenerated
•	How exactly can we also determine there is no scarring? Artista has long hair, if he had an FUE you wouldn’t even be able to see those scars very clearly without markings! Is Dr Wesley 100% sure of the area that he extracted from?
•	When I joined the forum I was 22 I believe so I was one of those ‘young people’ that Wesley is meant be saving lol which is why I was so interested to get an update

So is it unreasonable to get pissed off at this thread and the complete lack of logical discussions or answers to questions?

I don’t think so...

----------


## Arashi

Yeah I agree, this thread is a joke. Now we're waiting on some update, but since no tattoo's were used there's no way anything can be concluded  at all, so it was a fail from the start. Any serious doctor would have set up a correct test, but this was obviously not an honest attempt to research and prove something.

I think this thread should be closed.

----------


## Arashi

> No point in trying to discuss or reason with logic in this thread, it doesn't seem to be a thing.


 Well this generally goes for most discussions on hairloss fora. There's always this bunch of hardcore believers who don't care about logic and reason, they want hope, a dream, so they always buy into the next available scam and if you dare to concur them with logic and reason they will viciously attack you and try to have you banned from the forum so they can keep on living in their dream. It's always been like this and trust me, it will be like this in the years to come. Hairloss does weird things with people when they're not ready to accept it.

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Yeah I agree, this thread is a joke. Now we're waiting on some update, but since no tattoo's were used there's no way anything can be concluded  at all, so it was a fail from the start. Any serious doctor would have set up a correct test, but this was obviously not an honest attempt to research and prove something.
> 
> I think this thread should be closed.


 I believe his method of tracking it was explained somewhere earlier. Essentially Dr. Wesley's device digitally maps and tracks where it goes in and where it's taken hairs so no need for tattoo.

----------


## Arashi

> I believe his method of tracking it was explained somewhere earlier. Essentially Dr. Wesley's device digitally maps and tracks where it goes in and where it's taken hairs so no need for tattoo.


 Hmm to me that sounds impossible, even such device would need to have some kind of orientation and how would you even imagine doing that with long hair like Arista has ? I don't see any way how that theoretically could even work ?

----------


## Artista

*Hello all!*
I WILL be with *Dr.Wesley at his 'Pilofocus' Clinic* this week for that update on my
*Hair Regeneration 3rd Phase Testing!* Of course,
there were *MANY* other 3rd Phase Test patients as well! 
*My wife and I are on vacation so we will both definitely be here at New York City!*
Again, *Dr.Wesley is a VERY SINCERE 'Pilofocus' Doctor*!!
Also honestly speaking, *there was NO NEED or USE of tattooing to my scalp*.  
I will let you all know what I have found out about this 3rd phase testing.
*Cheers everybody!!*

----------


## Artista

*Hello again all!! 
I cant wait to be with Dr. Wesley again!!*

----------


## Arashi

> Also honestly speaking, *there was NO NEED or USE of tattooing to my scalp*.


 Of course there isn't. Who needs tattoo's anyway. Dr Wesley can just confirm the success of his surgery with his bare eyes himself. I can't wait for all of the success stories ! We're cured !

Sorry Artista but posts like this just get me in such an ironic mood. You seem like a nice guy but I don't see how we're supposed to take all this serious anymore.

----------


## Artista

*Hello Arashi!*
Thanks for responding here. 
*Hopefully Dr. Wesley's 'Pilofocus' phase testing work turns out to be a new science 
BUT nobody can really know as yet.* 
*Cheers Arashi *

----------


## FearTheLoss

> *Hello all!*
> I WILL be with *Dr.Wesley at his 'Pilofocus' Clinic* this week for that update on my
> *Hair Regeneration 3rd Phase Testing!* Of course,
> there were *MANY* other 3rd Phase Test patients as well! 
> *My wife and I are on vacation so we will both definitely be here at New York City!*
> Again, *Dr.Wesley is a VERY SINCERE 'Pilofocus' Doctor*!!
> Also honestly speaking, *there was NO NEED or USE of tattooing to my scalp*.  
> I will let you all know what I have found out about this 3rd phase testing.
> *Cheers everybody!!*


 exciting week, looking forward to your results. what day do you go in??? also can you ask dr wesley when it's going to be available for everyone?

----------


## petewete

Seriously, do you guys expect any significant update from this guy?

My prediction is either A) the Dr wont be available for some unexpected reason. B) this guy wont be able to make it for some unexpected reason or C) a useless update where he will talk in circles about the treatment leaving all of us with tons of questions that will remain unanswered for months. 

ARTISTA, prove me wrong. Not for my sake but for the sake of all the others that still believe you.

----------


## Arashi

> Seriously, do you guys expect any significant update from this guy?
> 
> My prediction is either A) the Dr wont be available for some unexpected reason. B) this guy wont be able to make it for some unexpected reason or C) a useless update where he will talk in circles about the treatment leaving all of us with tons of questions that will remain unanswered for months. 
> 
> ARTISTA, prove me wrong. Not for my sake but for the sake of all the others that still believe you.


 No tattoo's were used, he has long hair, it's theoretically impossible to perform an analysis that would make any sense in this scenario. So there's your answer.

But there's no news in hairloss land and this thread has the highest entertainment value by far, that's worth something too

----------


## Artista

Hello everybody !
 ( I am on my iPhone now)
 My wife and I are here in New York City
 and  we will be at Dr. Wesley's  today!!
 I can't wait to meet with him again!
 He is such a very good and sincere 'Pilofocus'  hair doctor. Cheers all

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Hello everybody !
>  ( I am on my iPhone now)
>  My wife and I are here in New York City
>  and  we will be at Dr. Wesley's  today!!
>  I can't wait to meet with him again!
>  He is such a very good and sincere 'Pilofocus'  hair doctor. Cheers all


 
Good luck artista! Can't wait to hear how it goes

----------


## Arashi

> Good luck artista! Can't wait to hear how it goes


 I'm predicting a post like "Dr Wesley was SUPER enthousiastic, he's confident there's a lot of regrowth" and then maybe some photo of his hair that somehow is supposed to show there's regrowth.

The other option is that the meeting was postponed for whatever reason.

----------


## stayhopeful

what's the deal Arista?  

Been waiting for over a year for a simple update, it would be really nice

----------


## garethbale

Best of luck Artista.  I just know you won't let us down.

----------


## tedwuji

> Hello everybody !
>  ( I am on my iPhone now)
>  My wife and I are here in New York City
>  and  we will be at Dr. Wesley's  today!!
>  I can't wait to meet with him again!
>  He is such a very good and sincere 'Pilofocus'  hair doctor. Cheers all


 So what happened, Artista?

----------


## tedwuji

> I'm predicting a post like "Dr Wesley was SUPER enthousiastic, he's confident there's a lot of regrowth" and then maybe some photo of his hair that somehow is supposed to show there's regrowth.
> 
> The other option is that the meeting was postponed for whatever reason.


 That would be upsetting...

----------


## tedwuji

So, it has been 24 hours?

----------


## tedwuji

> I'm not mad at all I just smile a this clown show. I smile and laugh at this with all the balding friends here who know what the bald truth is ;D 
> It's easy: remove the same number of grafts from my donor area, using small punch from a  great surgeon, you will see the same result. Plain and simple. Hair regeneration is just wesley's lure to catch more fishes.
> Btw, don't get lost here bro as you are an excellent candidate for HT. fictionnal hair generation is useless for you. You are good candidate or you are not. and you are! 
> "facepalm" points: 
> .Good candidate for HT: Why would someone try to regenerate hairs from a solid donor area? 
> .Poor candidate for HT: Why would someone try to regenerate hairs from a poor donor area (thinning) ? So useless to say the least.


 I am here for the scarless aspect of the procedure. That way if i am very bald when im 50 i can shave my head.

----------


## tedwuji

> Hello everybody !
>  ( I am on my iPhone now)
>  My wife and I are here in New York City
>  and  we will be at Dr. Wesley's  today!!
>  I can't wait to meet with him again!
>  He is such a very good and sincere 'Pilofocus'  hair doctor. Cheers all


 What are you waiting for?
Pretty sure you know a lot of people want the update. 
Also know that you use your phone to post.

so why not let us know whats up?

----------


## Slam1523

> What are you waiting for?
> Pretty sure you know a lot of people want the update. 
> Also know that you use your phone to post.
> 
> so why not let us know whats up?


 
Tell me you didn't expect this!  Haha and people wonder why artista gets crucified in this thread!

----------


## Breaking Bald



----------


## tedwuji

> 


 Haha

----------


## tedwuji

This thread has been a wild ride.

----------


## Pelopeleon

Ok, Ok; lets give him at least 24-48h, so nobody says that we are judging him in a bad way and we are impatient people. 

Maybe he is out of batteries, maybe he is travelling back home, maybe is visiting The Big Apple, who knows.

...but, I dont have enough hope of him coming back with a lot of useful info. More or less like "wesley is a very good doctor, this procedure looks promising, Ill be there in 7 months for another check".

----------


## Arashi

> ...but, I dont have enough hope of him coming back with a lot of useful info. More or less like "wesley is a very good doctor, this procedure looks promising, Ill be there in 7 months for another check".


 LOL. Yeah if he's not going to say at least once that dr Wesley is such a great doctor, I'm going to be disappointed.

----------


## tedwuji

> LOL. Yeah if he's not going to say at least once that dr Wesley is such a great doctor, I'm going to be disappointed.


 
haha I agree

----------


## Slam1523

> haha I agree


 
At this point we have to assume that artista has some pretty great news right?  In all seriousness after the hole artista has dug himself on this would anyone blame him for dumping his user name, getting a new one, and distancing himself from all of this?

----------


## tedwuji

> At this point we have to assume that artista has some pretty great news right?  In all seriousness after the hole artista has dug himself on this would anyone blame him for dumping his user name, getting a new one, and distancing himself from all of this?


 I am assuming he is gonna say he had a busy weekend then give us some mundane news. this is my bet. ive been following this thread since mid-2015.

----------


## Arashi

> At this point we have to assume that artista has some pretty great news right?  In all seriousness after the hole artista has dug himself on this would anyone blame him for dumping his user name, getting a new one, and distancing himself from all of this?


 It seems he was the only one left in this thread who didn't understand that there was not even a theoretical possibility that dr Wesley could say something useful about regrowth. With such a long hair and without tattoo's it's just theoretically impossible. 

So maybe he got disappointed when Dr Wesley just told him 'yeah your hair looks good, see you in 12 months'. There's no use then in coming back here and get laughed at and get told by everybody 'told you so'. So I think you might be right and this might have been the last we've heard from Artista. But who knows, maybe this saga will continue ... 

One thing is fore sure, if this thread dies, it's going to get boring here  :Smile:

----------


## tedwuji

> It seems he was the only one left in this thread who didn't understand that there was not even a theoretical possibility that dr Wesley could say something useful about regrowth. With such a long hair and without tattoo's it's just theoretically impossible. 
> 
> So maybe he got disappointed when Dr Wesley just told him 'yeah your hair looks good, see you in 12 months'. There's no use then in coming back here and get laughed at and get told by everybody 'told you so'. So I think you might be right and this might have been the last we've heard from Artista. But who knows, maybe this saga will continue ... 
> 
> One thing is fore sure, if this thread dies, it's going to get boring here


 No regrowth yes, but maybe, just maybe a procedure with minimal scarring.

----------


## Arashi

> No regrowth yes, but maybe, just maybe a procedure with minimal scarring.


 Depending on the drill size most FUE surgeries give minimal scarring. I surely don't have any noticeable scarring, I trim my hair to about 6 mm lately (in my case 0.6mm drills were used)

There are pics circulating of people with "FUE dots" on the internet but I wonder if this is not a result of some doctors using bigger drills than others ? Maybe if you have very thick hair a doctor would need a bigger drill, but I guess in most cases small enough drills can be used to cause very minimal (visible) scarring.

HASCI uses 0.6 mm drills and most people agree that it's 'scarless'. So if you're really worried about scarring, ask your doctor if he can use 0.6mm drill in your case. Then you should be fine.

----------


## Breaking Bald

So it's almost been a week...and not even a message to say he'll be posting soon. Seriously...

----------


## tedwuji

> So it's almost been a week...and not even a message to say he'll be posting soon. Seriously...


 Yeah, seriously he knows people are waiting. He is purposely making us wait.

----------


## tedwuji

> Depending on the drill size most FUE surgeries give minimal scarring. I surely don't have any noticeable scarring, I trim my hair to about 6 mm lately (in my case 0.6mm drills were used)
> 
> There are pics circulating of people with "FUE dots" on the internet but I wonder if this is not a result of some doctors using bigger drills than others ? Maybe if you have very thick hair a doctor would need a bigger drill, but I guess in most cases small enough drills can be used to cause very minimal (visible) scarring.
> 
> HASCI uses 0.6 mm drills and most people agree that it's 'scarless'. So if you're really worried about scarring, ask your doctor if he can use 0.6mm drill in your case. Then you should be fine.


 Those 0.6mm scars may start to add up though, if you had enough grafts taken. 

I also heard the transection rates are lower with pilofocus. 

Bottom line is I am interested in this for other reasons than just regeneration, which I do agree is unlikely.

----------


## FearTheLoss

I kind of figured he update us regardless. Even if it was just going to be a scarless procedure. Discouraging. Maybe the procedure isn't going to come out at all.

----------


## Breaking Bald

It's pathetic really...maybe Wesley told him to not post anymore??

----------


## Arashi

Hehe, you gotta love it. All these posts about when he was going to visit Dr Wesley and then he visits him and stops posting  :Smile:  Haha, this is funny.

----------


## tedwuji

> Hehe, you gotta love it. All these posts about when he was going to visit Dr Wesley and then he visits him and stops posting  Haha, this is funny.


 Yep. Nothing we can do besides laugh.

----------


## tedwuji

> I kind of figured he update us regardless. Even if it was just going to be a scarless procedure. Discouraging. Maybe the procedure isn't going to come out at all.


 I still feel he will return with some long-winded speech about how he was busy, and then give us some mundane update. 

An update that basically leaves us in the same position we were in before his visit to Wesley.

----------


## Breaking Bald

Well...he's been online various times so who knows...

----------


## Slam1523

> Well...he's been online various times so who knows...


 How annoying is it that he has literally been signed on this site today, and yet he can't report anything...  I'm sure he's going to let everyone know he's unable to disclose results now, but wes is sure a nice dude!

----------


## tedwuji

> Well...he's been online various times so who knows...


 Yes, I can confirm it says that Artista has been online.

----------


## tedwuji

> How annoying is it that he has literally been signed on this site today, and yet he can't report anything...  I'm sure he's going to let everyone know he's unable to disclose results now, but wes is sure a nice dude!


 He is logging into the forum, and reading this thread. Then actively choosing not to say anything.

This is further proof the whole cherade is contrived.

----------


## Breaking Bald

So really, we're getting no update? What a complete joke..

----------


## tedwuji

> So really, we're getting no update? What a complete joke..


 He has been a member since like 2010 with over two thousand posts. He has still been logging into his forum account everyday since his previous post.

I do not think Arista is gone for good because of these facts. 

That being said, I do think he will post again at some point, even if in another thread. So keep an eye out.

I do not know why he hasn't posted this week, despite loggin in multiple times. It is quite bizarre.

----------


## Arashi

> I do not know why he hasn't posted this week, despite loggin in multiple times. It is quite bizarre.


 I can think of 3 possible reasons:

* For some reason he couldn't visit dr Wesley and feels ashamed to post ANOTHER time it's going to be delayed
* He was disappointed
* Dr Wesley told him to stop posting.

----------


## Louish

> I can think of 3 possible reasons:
> 
> * For some reason he couldn't visit dr Wesley and feels ashamed to post ANOTHER time it's going to be delayed
> * He was disappointed
> * Dr Wesley told him to stop posting.


 I don't think Artista has the mental capabilities required to feel shame or disappointment.

----------


## tedwuji

> I can think of 3 possible reasons:
> 
> * For some reason he couldn't visit dr Wesley and feels ashamed to post ANOTHER time it's going to be delayed
> * He was disappointed
> * Dr Wesley told him to stop posting.


 All valid theories, but he did say he was in New York already and was scheduled to see Wesley THAT day.

Him being from Chicago and going all the way to New York and posting about the appointment that very day makes it seem a bit unlikely he would get caught up or miss it.

He had no trouble disappointing us in the past and he never seems to be discouraged (as the poster Louish above me points out).

I think of your 3 suggested possibilites that the third one appears to be most likely.

----------


## Arashi

> I think of your 3 suggested possibilites that the third one appears to be most likely.


 Agreed

----------


## Handbeezy

How can people still be taking this **** seriously. He's sat there at his computer laughing at everyone who still, after EVERYTHING, still keeps on buying his bull****. November was his original deadline, it'll be June by Thursday.

----------


## Louish

> How can people still be taking this **** seriously. He's sat there at his computer laughing at everyone who still, after EVERYTHING, still keeps on buying his bull****. November was his original deadline, it'll be June by Thursday.


 Nah he is clearly "sincere" in his insanity...

----------


## Slam1523

> How can people still be taking this **** seriously. He's sat there at his computer laughing at everyone who still, after EVERYTHING, still keeps on buying his bull****. November was his original deadline, it'll be June by Thursday.


 I don't think anyone does take it seriously...  I think everyone comes here waiting for artista to finally admit the delays, and lack of drive to obtain and give answers are due to a the procedure not being what was hoped for.  I think most people pop in here to confirm their assumptions that artista is crazy, and they hope he'll finally yield that this offers no worthwhile benefit over what's currently available.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> I don't think anyone does take it seriously...  I think everyone comes here waiting for artista to finally admit the delays, and lack of drive to obtain and give answers are due to a the procedure not being what was hoped for.  I think most people pop in here to confirm their assumptions that artista is crazy, and they hope he'll finally yield that this offers no worthwhile benefit over what's currently available.


 Pretty much!

----------


## J_B_Davis

What I find most alarming is that people on this thread cant seem to recognize that Artista obviously has some unique communication issues. Its apparent that he means well, but does not know how to communicate appropriately on the forum. Perhaps it has to do with his age, or something else, but he does not owe anyone anything, and I'm convinced that whatever he comes back with will not be good enough for you people. He does not seem to be able to communicate clearly, so why don't you give the guy a break? Who know's what he deals with on a day to day basis?

----------


## Slam1523

> What I find most alarming is that people on this thread cant seem to recognize that Artista obviously has some unique communication issues. Its apparent that he means well, but does not know how to communicate appropriately on the forum. Perhaps it has to do with his age, or something else, but he does not owe anyone anything, and I'm convinced that whatever he comes back with will not be good enough for you people. He does not seem to be able to communicate clearly, so why don't you give the guy a break? Who know's what he deals with on a day to day basis?


 Trust me we are all very much aware of this.  I disagree with your last comment regarding what he owes this forum.   I don't recall anyone putting a gun to his head to create this thread.  He took that responsibility upon himself, and by being a test patient for dr Wesley without signing a non disclosure it's obvious the hope was for him to push this method to this forum.  If he's intelligent enough to now bite his tongue then it's safe to say he should've been capable of it long ago.  I'm not going to pretend like I know what anyone is going threw, but there are many here that pinned at least some hope in this method being a possibility, but now don't even get an answer after waiting months and months because of delays.

----------


## J_B_Davis

I agree with what you are saying, but I really think we are dealing with a "special" person. I think he might have trouble relating well online and he seems naive to this. I do agree that he was the one who started this thread so it would be nice if he could do his best to follow through.

----------


## willy

Honestly I'm surprised Dr Wesley hasn't come out and put this to rest. Dr wesley is a highly esteemed doctor and it doesn't seem right to allow someone such as Artista to be his PR rep. No disrespect to Artista, but when we are dealing  with potentially revolutionizing technology I don't understand why we don't hear directly from his office.

----------


## Slam1523

> Honestly I'm surprised Dr Wesley hasn't come out and put this to rest. Dr wesley is a highly esteemed doctor and it doesn't seem right to allow someone such as Artista to be his PR rep. No disrespect to Artista, but when we are dealing  with potentially revolutionizing technology I don't understand why we don't hear directly from his office.


 
I mean other than the fact that he knows there's nothing revolutionary about this method, I can't think of another reason...

----------


## tedwuji

Kobren confirmed Artista to be a real person in touch with wesley about Pilofocus (Artista called the live show).

There is research being done on Pilofocus, this has been verified. I do not think it will yield regeneration. But less scarring.. Maybe?

I am a Norwood 2 or early 3. I do not need to regenerate hair because I have enough already. I do not want a scar though. 

I return to this thread because I want less scarring and because Spencer Kobren publically confirmed Artista and Pilofocus as legit on live radio.

----------


## ss1980

I don't get one thing, why do these doctors hype up their 'technique' and then nothing comes to fruition. We had so many doctors in the past claim this and that before they disappear and you never hear from them again.
Giving false hope to people is not on, if you got something don't talk about it will you actually get it on the market. Endless phase testings, bad communication with public seem to be very common in the industry.

----------


## Handbeezy

I haven't heard Wesley hyping up the technique, all I've heard from him is presentations detailing a new approach he came up with. Artista, on the other hand, has been hyping Wesley up. And look where we are now, June. Has this liar kept to his latest May deadline? No. Should anyone have had any remote expectation that he would? No.

----------


## tedwuji

Artista logged in today, according to his public profile.

----------


## Slam1523

> Artista logged in today, according to his public profile.


 
No sense talking about it anyone, I think it's clear what happened.  Wesley spent money on a technique that flopped, so he lost interest.  He obviously didn't care to get his test results from artista, because they were irrelevant.  Artista went, and realized it didn't do anything, and now he's eating crow.  Wesley doesn't care to let people know it doesn't work, because it was never about helping us, it was about making money, and because he can't with the technique he's gone silent, and moved on.  Something I think it's time we all do...

----------


## tedwuji

> No sense talking about it anyone, I think it's clear what happened.  Wesley spent money on a technique that flopped, so he lost interest.  He obviously didn't care to get his test results from artista, because they were irrelevant.  Artista went, and realized it didn't do anything, and now he's eating crow.  Wesley doesn't care to let people know it doesn't work, because it was never about helping us, it was about making money, and because he can't with the technique he's gone silent, and moved on.  Something I think it's time we all do...


 You have a lot of posters here still returning. They may want answers. Artista did promise he would give them, even if bad.

----------


## tedwuji

> Honestly I'm surprised Dr Wesley hasn't come out and put this to rest. Dr wesley is a highly esteemed doctor and it doesn't seem right to allow someone such as Artista to be his PR rep. No disrespect to Artista, but when we are dealing  with potentially revolutionizing technology I don't understand why we don't hear directly from his office.


 Yeah.

----------


## tedwuji

> I agree with what you are saying, but I really think we are dealing with a "special" person. I think he might have trouble relating well online and he seems naive to this. I do agree that he was the one who started this thread so it would be nice if he could do his best to follow through.


 
I understand what you mean.

----------


## Slam1523

> You have a lot of posters here still returning. They may want answers. Artista did promise he would give them, even if bad.


 Oh I won't dispute that, but the bottom line is you are getting 1 of 2 answers.  Either he'll simply admit it failed, or he'll answer by not answering, at least until the anger dies down.  Artista looks silly in this, but in my eyes Wesley looks like a prick who was only in it to make a buck by simply moving on, and not giving anyone closure on this.  He had no problem soliciting information via this forum by means of artista when he saw promise in turning a profit, but with that out the window look how vocal he's been.  Not something someone who really wants to just help would do in my mind.

----------


## JohnMPB

First and foremost I hope artista is OK

Secondly I hope we could get an update especially since this turned into an 80 page thread.

----------


## tedwuji

> Oh I won't dispute that, but the bottom line is you are getting 1 of 2 answers.  Either he'll simply admit it failed, or he'll answer by not answering, at least until the anger dies down.  Artista looks silly in this, but in my eyes Wesley looks like a prick who was only in it to make a buck by simply moving on, and not giving anyone closure on this.  He had no problem soliciting information via this forum by means of artista when he saw promise in turning a profit, but with that out the window look how vocal he's been.  Not something someone who really wants to just help would do in my mind.


 I agree with most of what you say but I suppose it is not impossible that he comes back and says something like "well, regeneration does not work afterall (something we already know) but Wesley can offer a scarless procedure next year with lower trasection rates."

----------


## tedwuji

> First and foremost I hope artista is OK
> 
> Secondly I hope we could get an update especially since this turned into an 80 page thread.


  He is ok because he is finding time to login to the bald truth talk forum everyday. If his situation was that bad he wouldn't be doing that, I'll have to assume.

----------


## Arashi

> I agree with most of what you say but I suppose it is not impossible that he comes back and says something like "well, regeneration does not work afterall (something we already know) but Wesley can offer a scarless procedure next year with lower trasection rates."


 But it's far from scarless, in fact, the cut in the skin that needs to be made to insert the camera and device will yield a far more noticeable scar then you'll ever have as a result of a FUE with small drill size.

----------


## willy

I will take a 1 inch scar and no regeneration any day.

----------


## tedwuji

> But it's far from scarless, in fact, the cut in the skin that needs to be made to insert the camera and device will yield a far more noticeable scar then you'll ever have as a result of a FUE with small drill size.


 what if i need 4 or 5000 grafts?

all those dots will be smaller than a 2cm (less than 1 inch) slit?

----------


## tedwuji

> I will take a 1 inch scar and no regeneration any day.


 agreed

----------


## Handbeezy

> First and foremost I hope artista is OK


 I don't. He's sat there laughing at comments like that.

----------


## Slam1523

> I don't. He's sat there laughing at comments like that.


 Haha no kidding!  Guys a clown!

----------


## Arashi

> what if i need 4 or 5000 grafts?
> 
> all those dots will be smaller than a 2cm (less than 1 inch) slit?


 If you'd add all the slits up you'd have a gigantic scar, that's true. But 0.6 mm fue punch is so small that it's pretty much undetectable.

Last few years I've been trimming my hair to 6 mm, I'm sure that in direct sunlight you'd notice a 1 inch scar through that, but it's impossible to see any scarring in my donor. I must honestly say that I don't know if it's still undetectable if I'd shave my head really bald, I just have never tried it. But I don't think I've ever seen noticeable scarring from for example HASCI patients who went there for the 2nd time and had to shave their heads bald. Maybe though if you shave your head really bald and the sun tans your skin that the scar tissue becomes visible, because scar tissue tends to tan less. I don't know, but if you have plans to really shave your head grade 0 bald in the future then you might be right.

The idea of this 1 inch scar and the whole idea of some device going under my skin, which seems pretty intrusive, kind of puts me off. But to each their own of course.

----------


## tedwuji

Artista, give us some news.

----------


## tedwuji

> Haha no kidding!  Guys a clown!


 name calling will get us no where.

----------


## Slam1523

> name calling will get us no where.


 Honestly it's not going to prevent anything either.  For months we were fed excuses as to why artista was unable to get news regarding this treatments effectiveness, but promised we would get it.  Last month he was so excited to notify us that the news would come shortly.  For over a year we were promised that he was chosen as a voice for the treatment in this forum, and he went to all lengths to assure us that this was to help us.  Finally he goes in with many waiting eagerly to get news of what was discussed at the checkup.  Rather than giving even the slightest of ideas as to what was said this man has gone into total silence, despite being a frequent visitor to this forum.  If you think you will be able to coerce this kind of individual to spilling the beans by being kind, then by all means do so.  He gave me all the information I needed to know in his silence.

----------


## Carlos Wesley, MD

Here are images from his procedure.  Intraoperative image showing where grafts were harvested with the two methods: piloscopic and FUE.



Here are magnified images from his follow-up appointment.  The first image is of the FUE harvested region.  The second of the piloscopic donor harvested region and the third is of the entry port.




Regarding the status of piloscopy: I do very small cases only once every two months.  The challenge is determining how the angle of follicles as seen from the outside corresponds to the angle beneath the skin surface.  It is quite a mechanical challenge that requires practice to master.  Since the birth of my son on New Year's Day, I have not found much time outside of office hours (surgeries and consultations every single day) to continue to practice this.  I was actually practicing with the "not for human use" version of the instrument on a cadaveric model when my wife's water broke.  I believe that hiring a young associate surgeon will provide more free time to pursue this further.

----------


## tedwuji

> Here are images from his procedure.  Intraoperative image showing where grafts were harvested with the two methods: piloscopic and FUE.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are magnified images from his follow-up appointment.  The first image is of the FUE harvested region.  The second of the piloscopic donor harvested region and the third is of the entry port.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the status of piloscopy: I do very small cases only once every two months.  The challenge is determining how the angle of follicles as seen from the outside corresponds to the angle beneath the skin surface.  It is quite a mechanical challenge that requires practice to master.  Since the birth of my son on New Year's Day, I have not found much time outside of office hours (surgeries and consultations every single day) to continue to practice this.  I was actually practicing with the "not for human use" version of the instrument on a cadaveric model when my wife's water broke.  I believe that hiring a young associate surgeon will provide more free time to pursue this further.


 Thanks.
So did you see regrowth over the past two years?

----------


## JohnMPB

Can we get an explanation of what we are looking at? How many grafts were extracted from the Pilofocus side? Was there regeneration? Are there pictures that are not do zoomed in so we can see the cosmetic impact of the scars and entry point?

----------


## tedwuji

I think this procedure is dead in the water.

This will be my last post in this.

----------


## JohnMPB

Oh. I see

I wonder y spencer doesn't take part in the forums anymore

----------


## Hemo

The difference in pilofocus harvesting region looks great. Considering how long it's taken to master the procedure, and the fact that other companies are looking into hair cloning, etc., I wonder if it's even useful to pursue any longer. It can take another few years to get this right, and then what? You offer it as a more expensive FUE alternative until cloning is available?  Doesn't seem worth it.

----------


## JohnMPB

Artista, are you no longer posting?

----------


## garethbale

Of course he isn't.

----------


## bald fighter

2018 on the door and we haven't  get any vaulable results

----------


## markusbdc

> 2018 on the door and we haven't  get any vaulable results


 Yeah its weird-2018 almost gone and the whole of science has nothing much more to offer for balding and hair loss then it did in like 1983...ugh

----------


## JohnMPB

Artista, why did U leave us?

----------


## Handbeezy

> Artista, why did U leave us?


 Because he was completely full of shit and eventually it became obvious.

----------


## Louish

> Artista, why did U leave us?


 The guy is retarded, insane and unhelpful so why do you care?

----------


## bagger

Come on guys. Really? This was supposed to be out so long ago.... I dont even care about donor regrowth. I know alot of you guys do. I called the office a few weeks back and was told by the receptionist that Pilofocus is still in clinical trials?? What do they mean..... Its a fancy FUE without scarring. The trails started forever ago, what is clinical about it? She sounded like this was a medication that needed FDA approval for crying out loud.... Why wont Dr Wesley just offer this exclusively at his clinic for a jacked up price? This had so much promise. I have longer hair and not having to buzz down (which is a benefit of pilofocus) would be worth the price alone for me. Come on Dr Wesley lets go!!

----------


## Louish

> Come on guys. Really? This was supposed to be out so long ago.... I dont even care about donor regrowth. I know alot of you guys do. I called the office a few weeks back and was told by the receptionist that Pilofocus is still in clinical trials?? What do they mean..... Its a fancy FUE without scarring. The trails started forever ago, what is clinical about it? She sounded like this was a medication that needed FDA approval for crying out loud.... Why wont Dr Wesley just offer this exclusively at his clinic for a jacked up price? This had so much promise. I have longer hair and not having to buzz down (which is a benefit of pilofocus) would be worth the price alone for me. Come on Dr Wesley lets go!!


 The good news is scaring is a no issue with well done FUE. What shows is the lack of hair not the tiny scars. Pilofocus can't do anything about that if it doesn't regrow donor zone.

----------


## kirklandism

Pilofocus was always going to be a cost-benefit challenge to traditional FUE techniques. Taking individual follicles from underneath the scalp would be a preferable method over harvesting from outside the scalp as, when done properly, it leaves no visible punctuate scarring. However, the lack of hair in the areas where the follicle was removed, even from underneath, would be obvious the more you harvest, just like with FUE.

Unfortunately, the time it takes to harvest follicles from beneath the scalp compared to the time it takes to harvest the same number of follicles above the scalp is just not worth it financially. Pilofocus is far more labour-intensive, even with refined instrumentation, hours and hours of experience and good hands. It would require multiple sessions to harvest the same number of follicles a decently-skilled FUE hair restoration surgeon could do in only one session. If the binary option were between FUT and Pilofocus, there would be a market for those who don't want to have the strip scar. But as FUE becomes more widely available, instrumentation becomes more refined (such as smaller punch tools) and even robotics plays a part, it is harden to envision a future where Pilofocus is a mainstay option.

Having said that, the recent study showing the use of surgical microfilaments placed beneath the scalp as a way to induce growth factors and restore, in part, thinning follicles, Pilofocus may find a new life as the means by which these sutures can be placed with greater accuracy.

----------


## bagger

> Pilofocus was always going to be a cost-benefit challenge to traditional FUE techniques. Taking individual follicles from underneath the scalp would be a preferable method over harvesting from outside the scalp as, when done properly, it leaves no visible punctuate scarring. However, the lack of hair in the areas where the follicle was removed, even from underneath, would be obvious the more you harvest, just like with FUE.
> 
> Unfortunately, the time it takes to harvest follicles from beneath the scalp compared to the time it takes to harvest the same number of follicles above the scalp is just not worth it financially. Pilofocus is far more labour-intensive, even with refined instrumentation, hours and hours of experience and good hands. It would require multiple sessions to harvest the same number of follicles a decently-skilled FUE hair restoration surgeon could do in only one session. If the binary option were between FUT and Pilofocus, there would be a market for those who don't want to have the strip scar. But as FUE becomes more widely available, instrumentation becomes more refined (such as smaller punch tools) and even robotics plays a part, it is harden to envision a future where Pilofocus is a mainstay option.
> 
> *Having said that, the recent study showing the use of surgical microfilaments placed beneath the scalp as a way to induce growth factors and restore, in part, thinning follicles, Pilofocus may find a new life as the means by which these sutures can be placed with greater accuracy*.


 Could you please elaborate or direct me to a link discussing this topic. I am a diffuse thinner so I am very interested in this. Thank you.

----------

